# Dooney Closet Divin'!!



## MiaBorsa

OK ladies.  Let's try this again.     I know we all do some "closet shopping" from time to time, finding a surprise that we drag out and fall in love all over again.  Let's see those Dooneys, and any other previously-loved bags from the back of your closet!  All of our favorites don't have to be "new with tags!"


----------



## StillWG

Okay....I'll join in, Sarah!

As the fates would have it, I did get out one of my old favorites today!  








Dillen Satchel in natural with bone with honey trim CCW and Coach flowers doo dad.


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Okay....I'll join in, Sarah!
> 
> As the fates would have it, I did get out one of my old favorites today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillen Satchel in natural with bone with honey trim CCW and Coach flowers doo dad.
> 
> 
> Sue



Beautiful!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks, Rosie! 

There is something to be said for our "oldies, but goodies"!

I love the natural color of this bag.  I just wish she had the pockets of my D II ones.  I keep trying to exchange her for a D II Desert Satchel and can't give her up.  Desert is great but not the exact same as natural.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous satchel, Sue!  Love the doo-dad!!   I'm going to load up my navy satchel and take her to the grocery store!!


----------



## StillWG

Our "classics" are coming out to play!!  Love the navy!

I still am carrying my natural Satchel and am headed to.....the grocery store!  

We've got to find some exotic things to do!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

Brought my fav oldie, but goody out because of the rain. 

My Dillen 2 medium pocket zip sac in strawberry and Brahmin wallet


----------



## carterazo

Here are two of mine:  (Dooney does the best white out there imo.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, not a Dooney...but I did "closet dive" to dig out some straw bags for this HOT and steamy weather.  I'm going with the Brighton "Sierra" straw today.


----------



## Panders77

I pulled my lovely Moss Florentine Satchel out on Saturday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered a new Brighton bag that I am expecting today, which prompted me to do some "closet diving" to find a couple of Cher bags that used to be favorites.  I'm going to put these two back into rotation!!


----------



## donnaoh

Pulled this one out today...going to use her tomorrow...


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> Pulled this one out today...going to use her tomorrow...



Cute!


----------



## dcooney4

This what I was using the last two days!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> This what I was using the last two days!



Absolutely beautiful!   What a perfect red.


----------



## elbgrl

Well I didn't have to dive in the closet, but my new patent white/navy shopper arrived from I Love Dooney already!  Love her, and she was only $104 total!    Packed up already and taking her to the mall :


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty one, Rosie!  Congrats.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Well I didn't have to dive in the closet, but my new patent white/navy shopper arrived from I Love Dooney already! Love her, and she was only $104 total! Packed up already and taking her to the mall :
> 
> View attachment 2261654


 

Rosie, that is one beautiful bag and how could you pass up that price?? kc


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah and KC!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm carrying an oldie but goodie! I had forgotten how much I love this bag and now wished I would have gotten more colors. It's about 3 yrs old or so.

Protofino medium hobo in Tomato.


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> Well I didn't have to dive in the closet, but my new patent white/navy shopper arrived from I Love Dooney already!  Love her, and she was only $104 total!    Packed up already and taking her to the mall :
> 
> View attachment 2261654



Very pretty and sunshine-y!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying an oldie but goodie! I had forgotten how much I love this bag and now wished I would have gotten more colors. It's about 3 yrs old or so.
> 
> Protofino medium hobo in Tomato.



I liked the Portofino line.


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> I liked the Portofino line.


 
Me too. I only have this one, the smaller cross body version of this one in black and white, the large sac in ivy, the medium in teal and 2 of the medium grommet bags in grape and bark. Missed the red and navy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty bag, MB.  I loved the portofino leather.  

I notice that half my pics are missing from posts now.  I was "organizing" my Photobucket account so the links got broken.  DUH.   Oh well.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, MB.  I loved the portofino leather.
> 
> I notice that half my pics are missing from posts now.  I was "organizing" my Photobucket account so the links got broken.  DUH.   Oh well.


 
thanks Sarah.
Portofino is one of my favorites.

Maybe you should attach the pics instead, that way they don't get that problem.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> thanks Sarah.
> Portofino is one of my favorites.
> 
> Maybe you should attach the pics instead, that way they don't get that problem.



Nah.  I like having control of my photos.    If I want them to disappear, I can make 'em.  LOL


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah. I like having control of my photos.  If I want them to disappear, I can make 'em. LOL


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Well I didn't have to dive in the closet, but my new patent white/navy shopper arrived from I Love Dooney already!  Love her, and she was only $104 total!    Packed up already and taking her to the mall :
> 
> View attachment 2261654


 
Rosie.. I have had my eye on that tote for awhile now. I love that color combo.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF)  She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it.  So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL  this was a TSV a couple years ago.  I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often.  DUH!!!!  Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF)  She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it.  So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL  this was a TSV a couple years ago.  I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often.  DUH!!!!  Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.



I had this bag in the emerald, but sadly, had to send her back. Wouldn't stay on my shoulder for some reason.....


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF)  She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it.  So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL  this was a TSV a couple years ago.  I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often.  DUH!!!!  Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.



Beautiful!  You take such great colorful pictures!


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF) She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it. So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL this was a TSV a couple years ago. I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often. DUH!!!! Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 
Oh those are so pretty! Love the little wristlett/coin pouch as well . kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF)  She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it.  So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL  this was a TSV a couple years ago.  I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often.  DUH!!!!  Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.



Very pretty, JJ.  I had forgotten about your Arianna!  That's a gorgeous bag, too.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I decided to go closet diving on friday... in honor of SUI Mom's Forgotten Fashion Friday (her FFF)  She had a busy stressful week so she wasn't able to do her FFF this friday, so I stood in for her and I did it.  So I dug out my white Dooney hobo AGAIN!!! LOL  this was a TSV a couple years ago.  I keep putting this one away and then pull it out and wonder.. why don't I wear this more often.  DUH!!!!  Here it is with my Brahmin Arianna that I got a couple years ago at a Nordie's Anniversary sale.



I think Dooney is copying you on their page!  Beautiful!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had this bag in the emerald, but sadly, had to send her back. Wouldn't stay on my shoulder for some reason.....


 
GG, I am the exact opposite.  I was thinking the other day how I loved the way it hung off my shoulder.  A very comfy fit.  But then I am "plus sized" so I probably have way more shoulder than you do!!  



elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  You take such great colorful pictures!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty, JJ.  I had forgotten about your Arianna!  That's a gorgeous bag, too.


 


MrsKC said:


> Oh those are so pretty! Love the little wristlett/coin pouch as well . kc


 


RebeccaJ said:


> I think Dooney is copying you on their page!  Beautiful!


 
Thanks ladies.  I am loving this one once again.  My "goal" was to start rotating bags every 3 days so I could actually start using some of the beauties stashed in the closet.  But.... I'm not sure I'm ready to move out of this one yet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> GG, I am the exact opposite.  I was thinking the other day how I loved the way it hung off my shoulder.  A very comfy fit.  But then I am "plus sized" so I probably have way more shoulder than you do!!
> 
> I am plus sized also.  I like to tell people I'm fluffy...lol  i love Gabriel Iglasias


----------



## MiaBorsa

I was doing a little divin' today to pull out some fall bags.  I found this beauty and I'm going to load her up!  

Croco Collins...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I was doing a little divin' today to pull out some fall bags.  I found this beauty and I'm going to load her up!
> 
> Croco Collins...


 

Oh I love that, is the color black?  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh I love that, is the color black?  kc



Thanks, KC.  It's actually "olive" though it appears to be black or very dark brown.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC.  It's actually "olive" though it appears to be black or very dark brown.


 

Well, I wondered if it might be something other than black. It is very pretty. I love Dooney's croco. Thanks for the pic .  kc


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I was doing a little divin' today to pull out some fall bags.  I found this beauty and I'm going to load her up!
> 
> Croco Collins...


Absolutely gorgeous! Such a classy bag and wallet  I am so ready for fall bags!


----------



## gatorgirl07

gatorgirl07 said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> GG, I am the exact opposite.  I was thinking the other day how I loved the way it hung off my shoulder.  A very comfy fit.  But then I am "plus sized" so I probably have way more shoulder than you do!!
> 
> I am plus sized also.  I like to tell people I'm fluffy...lol  i love Gabriel Iglasias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am plus sized and I always tell people I'm fluffy!  Gabriel Iglesias is hilarious!  I am probably going to order it to see if I like it, I just worry too much. I hate to return....
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Such a classy bag and wallet  I am so ready for fall bags!



Thanks, LG. I think MaryBel has several Collins bags, too.   I agree, I'm ready for fall!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Time to resurrect the Closet Divin' thread since many of us are TRYING to have a little restraint with our new purchases!!!    Post up those closet queens!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok I have her in the other thead but here is my dillen double strap satchel in black with tan trim. Thanks for resurrecting the thread Sarah! I will see what other beauties I can pull out this week. Looking forward to everyone's pictures!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love that one, KC!      I'm still carrying my pebbled Alto, but I'm going to do some closet reconnaissance in a day or two!!


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Ok I have her in the other thead but here is my dillen double strap satchel in black with tan trim. Thanks for resurrecting the thread Sarah! I will see what other beauties I can pull out this week. Looking forward to everyone's pictures!


SO pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

Recently we had some plumbing issues that required opening a wall in my "purse closet."    So, I had to remove two shelves of handbags so that the plumbing could be fixed.  While moving the bags out and then back in, I did a little dustbag peeking and found a few that I need to put back into rotation ASAP!   Today I am loading up my Python E/W Zip sac.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Recently we had some plumbing issues that required opening a wall in my "purse closet."    So, I had to remove two shelves of handbags so that the plumbing could be fixed.  While moving the bags out and then back in, I did a little dustbag peeking and found a few that I need to put back into rotation ASAP!   Today I am loading up my Python E/W Zip sac.


I love the Python.   Very pretty bag.  I love the different colors in this bag.  I wanted one when I first saw them on QVC, but the price was too high for me.  I waited, and then I just kept finding new ones to add to my wish list.  However I did end up with the snake embossed hobo TSV, which I guess satisfied my need for the snake.


----------



## LitGeek

Gorgeous bag Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok I have her in the other thead but here is my dillen double strap satchel in black with tan trim. Thanks for resurrecting the thread Sarah! I will see what other beauties I can pull out this week. Looking forward to everyone's pictures!




Mornin' KC!  I commented on this bag in the other thread, but I had to tell you again how much I love it!!



MiaBorsa said:


> Recently we had some plumbing issues that required opening a wall in my "purse closet."    So, I had to remove two shelves of handbags so that the plumbing could be fixed.  While moving the bags out and then back in, I did a little dustbag peeking and found a few that I need to put back into rotation ASAP!   Today I am loading up my Python E/W Zip sac.




I've seen this print IRL and I love it! And the E/W Zip sac is a nice size, and comfortable to carry!  I hope your plumbing issues were caught before any major damage was done to your house.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Recently we had some plumbing issues that required opening a wall in my "purse closet."  So, I had to remove two shelves of handbags so that the plumbing could be fixed. While moving the bags out and then back in, I did a little dustbag peeking and found a few that I need to put back into rotation ASAP! Today I am loading up my Python E/W Zip sac.


 


Love that python, isnt closet diving fun .




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC! I commented on this bag in the other thread, but I had to tell you again how much I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ma'am, I agree she is a beauty for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this print IRL and I love it! And the E/W Zip sac is a nice size, and comfortable to carry! I hope your plumbing issues were caught before any major damage was done to your house.


----------



## HarliRexx

Love it! Is that the black python?


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous bag Sarah!


  Thanks!




RuedeNesle said:


> I've seen this print IRL and I love it! And the E/W Zip sac is a nice size, and comfortable to carry!  I hope your plumbing issues were caught before any major damage was done to your house.


  Yep; it was an easy fix, thank goodness!  Thanks, GF.




MrsKC said:


> Love that python, isnt closet diving fun .


Yes!  And I need to do more closet diving and less new buying!!




HarliRexx said:


> Love it! Is that the black python?


 Thanks HR!  Yes, it's the black.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Ok I have her in the other thead but here is my dillen double strap satchel in black with tan trim. Thanks for resurrecting the thread Sarah! I will see what other beauties I can pull out this week. Looking forward to everyone's pictures!



*LOVE *this bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did some closet divin', but found a Coach.


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Did some closet divin', but found a Coach.


Pretty!


----------



## LCHallWill

My recent quest for color amidst all this dreary weather brought me to this oldie but goodie!  Loved this one so much I purchased it in 4 colors, but the Kelly green was always my fave


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> My recent quest for color amidst all this dreary weather brought me to this oldie but goodie!  Loved this one so much I purchased it in 4 colors, but the Kelly green was always my fave


   I love that satchel, LC!      I wish they would bring that one back.


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that satchel, LC!      I wish they would bring that one back.


Me too! I was always so disappointed that I didn't do classic black and/or white in this one...


----------



## gatorgirl07

LCHallWill said:


> My recent quest for color amidst all this dreary weather brought me to this oldie but goodie!  Loved this one so much I purchased it in 4 colors, but the Kelly green was always my fave




LC, I am almost sure I have that satchel back from when I started with D&B and QVC years ago. Mine is brown siggy print with darker DB all over it


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> My recent quest for color amidst all this dreary weather brought me to this oldie but goodie!  Loved this one so much I purchased it in 4 colors, but the Kelly green was always my fave




Me too and I love that great spring green


----------



## LCHallWill

gatorgirl07 said:


> LC, I am almost sure I have that satchel back from when I started with D&B and QVC years ago. Mine is brown siggy print with darker DB all over it


Yes! I have that one too!  It was the first handbag my husband actually bought me...he hates that I have so many, and didn't want to do it, but he gave in and bought it for me for Christmas when it was the TSV...I didn't have the heart to tell him that I really preferred the leather one, so I just waited a few months and bought the one I really wanted! That was the unfortunate start of my "multiples" obsession!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Did some closet divin', but found a Coach.





What a great find! I love the details on this bag, the woven leather, the rings on strap the buckles on the bag and the zipper pull.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

StillWG said:


> Okay....I'll join in, Sarah!
> 
> As the fates would have it, I did get out one of my old favorites today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillen Satchel in natural with bone with honey trim CCW and Coach flowers doo dad.
> 
> 
> Sue


That key fob is so cute!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LCHallWill said:


> Yes! I have that one too!  It was the first handbag my husband actually bought me...he hates that I have so many, and didn't want to do it, but he gave in and bought it for me for Christmas when it was the TSV...I didn't have the heart to tell him that I really preferred the leather one, so I just waited a few months and bought the one I really wanted! That was the unfortunate start of my "multiples" obsession!



My husband bought this bag for me also.  I didn't realise there was a leather version   The only bag that I have in multiples (and it's only two) is the satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





RuedeNesle said:


> What a great find! I love the details on this bag, the woven leather, the rings on strap the buckles on the bag and the zipper pull.  BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks, y'all!!  :kiss:  We need MORE closet divin' photos!!   I know you ladies have great collections, so let's SEE 'em!!   

Today I'm carrying a Brighton found deep in the closet.     (And yes, that is a box of Valentine's Day candy but I'm staying out of it...lol.)


----------



## LitGeek

Very pretty  You and your matching wallets make me smile everytime!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Very pretty  You and your matching wallets make me smile everytime!


It's an illness.      Thanks, LG.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> *It's an illness*.      Thanks, LG.


 
And it's contagious!  

I love your Brighton duo, Sarah!

Did you get the email from Brahmin today about the new Copa's?  Since I don't have any in my closet to dive for, I may break down and add a bag this year.  I love the new very neutral Copa!!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> And it's contagious!
> 
> I love your Brighton duo, Sarah!
> 
> Did you get the email from Brahmin today about the new Copa's?  Since I don't have any in my closet to dive for, I may break down and add a bag this year.  I love the new very neutral Copa!!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  Yes, I got the email but surprisingly I'm not wowed by this year's Copa.  For some reason, I prefer more vivid colors in the Copa design.  (Of course if I see it IRL all bets may be off!)


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Sue.  Yes, I got the email but surprisingly I'm not wowed by this year's Copa. * For some reason, I prefer more vivid colors in the Copa design*.  (Of course if I see it IRL all bets may be off!)


 
I love the color combos that you and our GFs here have!    Seeing the pictures of them convinced me that I "needed" a Copa this year.  So....this year's color is what I'll have to have.   


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I love the color combos that you and our GFs here have!    Seeing the pictures of them convinced me that I "needed" a Copa this year.  So....this year's color is what I'll have to have.
> 
> 
> Sue



It's such an iconic bag; I know you will love it.  (And how weird of me not to love the neutral palette best.   )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all!!  :kiss:  We need MORE closet divin' photos!!   I know you ladies have great collections, so let's SEE 'em!!
> 
> Today I'm carrying a Brighton found deep in the closet.     (And yes, that is a box of Valentine's Day candy but I'm staying out of it...lol.)


Love your Brighton deep closet find with matching wallet.  You are so good to stay away from that candy.  I don't have that problem because I told DH no flowers or chocolates.  I said if he gets me anything it better be a Dooney, a gift card for the Dooney outlet, or a gift card for QVC so I could get a Dooney! :greengrin:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love your Brighton deep closet find with matching wallet.  You are so good to stay away from that candy.  I don't have that problem because I told DH no flowers or chocolates.  I said if he gets me anything it better be a Dooney, a gift card for the Dooney outlet, or a gift card for QVC so I could get a Dooney! :greengrin:



Thx, TB!!     The candy belongs to my hubby; he's a chocoholic so I bought him three boxes for VD.   He gave me a dozen red roses and no purses, so I had to order my own.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thx, TB!!     The candy belongs to my hubby; he's a chocoholic so I bought him three boxes for VD.   He gave me a dozen red roses and no purses, so I had to order my own.




 Thats what I do too


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> He gave me a dozen red roses and no purses, so I had to order my own.




I have to do the same thing


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thats what I do too





gatorgirl07 said:


> I have to do the same thing



I think it's better this way.  There's no telling what they would buy for us.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I think it's better this way.  There's no telling what they would buy for us.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I think it's better this way.  There's no telling what they would buy for us.




Lord Sarah. I can only imagine


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's a "Molly" kind of day.  I absolutely love this little bag.


----------



## LitGeek

Ooh, I really like Molly


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too. She's cute!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Purty Molly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Ooh, I really like Molly





Twoboyz said:


> Me too. She's cute!





DooneyDucky said:


> Purty Molly.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LCHallWill said:


> My recent quest for color amidst all this dreary weather brought me to this oldie but goodie!  Loved this one so much I purchased it in 4 colors, but the Kelly green was always my fave





Hi LC!


This is the one I always looked at and never bought! Looking at your pics makes me wish I could pull it out of my closet.  I wanted it in red for a long time!  I'm with you and Sarah, I wish they would bring this one back!


Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all!!  :kiss:  We need MORE closet divin' photos!!   I know you ladies have great collections, so let's SEE 'em!!
> 
> Today I'm carrying a Brighton found deep in the closet.     (And yes, that is a box of Valentine's Day candy but I'm staying out of it...lol.)







Hi Sarah!  


I love your Brighton bag and wallet!  And if you dug that box of candy out of your closet, I hope you stay out if it too!  (Just kidding!:kiss







MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a "Molly" kind of day.  I absolutely love this little bag.





I love Molly and I love the charms on her!  I've been checking out the Coach forum and Molly is really getting my attention.  She's a beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love your Brighton bag and wallet!  And if you dug that box of candy out of your closet, I hope you stay out if it too!  (Just kidding!:kiss
> 
> I love Molly and I love the charms on her!  I've been checking out the Coach forum and Molly is really getting my attention.  She's a beautiful bag!



Hey girl!  Thanks for the compliments!   If you want Molly, you'll have to look on Ebay because she was discontinued last year.    When are you heading to CA?   I know you have said but my memory is like a sieve.     Have a great Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!  Thanks for the compliments!*   If you want Molly, you'll have to look on Ebay because she was discontinued last year.*   When are you heading to CA?   I know you have said but my memory is like a sieve.     Have a great Sunday!





But....but I just started seeing her recently. How did I miss Molly?  Our trip is in April this year.  I'm so excited!  


You have a great Sunday too!


----------



## CoachRules

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying an oldie but goodie! I had forgotten how much I love this bag and now wished I would have gotten more colors. It's about 3 yrs old or so.
> 
> Protofino medium hobo in Tomato.



I love this color! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CoachRules

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a "Molly" kind of day.  I absolutely love this little bag.



I LOVE this purse - Beautiful!!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a "Molly" kind of day.  I absolutely love this little bag.


Really beautiful bag - and I love the little key charms you have hanging off the handle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CoachRules said:


> I LOVE this purse - Beautiful!!





TotallyTaupe said:


> Really beautiful bag - and I love the little key charms you have hanging off the handle.



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## LCHallWill

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LC!
> 
> 
> This is the one I always looked at and never bought! Looking at your pics makes me wish I could pull it out of my closet.  I wanted it in red for a long time!  I'm with you and Sarah, I wish they would bring this one back!
> 
> 
> Enjoy carrying her!


Hey SIU! Red is my second fav color in this bag...you're gonna make me pull her out this week! I always feel as if that bag helps me look like I know what I'm taking about


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey NAC!   Here's the closet divin' thread.       Let's see your closet treasures, ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

I enjoyed looking at all these bags.

I did an actual closet dive this morning for Pippi since I ordered the Bristol and wanted to get a feel for it.   I had put her up for winter, but she's so pretty, she's staying out!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I enjoyed looking at all these bags.
> 
> I did an actual closet dive this morning for Pippi since I ordered the Bristol and wanted to get a feel for it.   I had put her up for winter, but she's so pretty, she's staying out!
> 
> View attachment 2808813




Nobody puts Pippi in the closet! lol 
Gorgeous!


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> Nobody puts Pippi in the closet! lol
> Gorgeous!



lol. She is pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days  


So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days
> 
> 
> So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag



Oh beautiful!  Purple is a fave of mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days
> 
> 
> So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag




So pretty! I can't believe she didn't know that bag. I guess they can't all eat and sleep Dooney like some of us do. Lol. So did you get anything today?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh beautiful!  Purple is a fave of mine.




Thank you Rosie!
I love this bag! I regret not getting more Portofinos when they were available. I love the leather!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I can't believe she didn't know that bag. I guess they can't all eat and sleep Dooney like some of us do. Lol. So did you get anything today?





Thanks TB!
She's pretty young so I imagine she is kind of new to Dooney.


Yep, that's why I went. Yesterday I started obsessing about a bag I had seen a few times, so I called and it was the last one, so they put it on hold but I needed to go today. It's the Florentine flap bag, don't remember the official name, the one with the shearling on the flap. Let me post a pic on the reveals thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> She's pretty young so I imagine she is kind of new to Dooney.
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why I went. Yesterday I started obsessing about a bag I had seen a few times, so I called and it was the last one, so they put it on hold but I needed to go today. It's the Florentine flap bag, don't remember the official name, the one with the shearling on the flap. Let me post a pic on the reveals thread.




I just saw your goodies on the reveal thread. Love them!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just saw your goodies on the reveal thread. Love them!




Thank you GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> I enjoyed looking at all these bags.
> 
> I did an actual closet dive this morning for Pippi since I ordered the Bristol and wanted to get a feel for it.   I had put her up for winter, but she's so pretty, she's staying out!
> 
> View attachment 2808813


I love that color. Domed or Bristol Satchel?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I remember Portofino.   Beautiful leather.  I have the grommet sac in aqua and also 2 smaller handbags.  The Portofino line preceded Dillen II, but the leather of Dillen II was very similar to Portofino,  as I recall.  Love your purple.... was it called grape?


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I enjoyed looking at all these bags.
> 
> I did an actual closet dive this morning for Pippi since I ordered the Bristol and wanted to get a feel for it.   I had put her up for winter, but she's so pretty, she's staying out!
> 
> View attachment 2808813




Hi Rosie!

Pippi is beautiful!  I'm glad you decided to free her from the closet this winter!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days
> 
> 
> So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag



Beautiful MB! I love the Portofino leather.  And I love this bag in grape!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey NAC!   Here's the closet divin' thread.       Let's see your closet treasures, ladies!




LOL I just saw this!  I did a little bit of closet diving for today and pulled out my MK Selma Biker Chick. But unfortunately I can't post pictures right now, I keep getting errors.

I would like to keep trying to do the closet diving, instead of buying new bags. Except for of course the new Chestnut Bristol I ordered over the weekend.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> I enjoyed looking at all these bags.
> 
> I did an actual closet dive this morning for Pippi since I ordered the Bristol and wanted to get a feel for it.   I had put her up for winter, but she's so pretty, she's staying out!
> 
> View attachment 2808813




Twins! I carried Miss Pippi in aqua over the weekend.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days
> 
> 
> So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag




Beautiful! I love the color on this one.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I remember Portofino.   Beautiful leather.  I have the grommet sac in aqua and also 2 smaller handbags.  The Portofino line preceded Dillen II, but the leather of Dillen II was very similar to Portofino,  as I recall.  Love your purple.... was it called grape?


 
Do you mean the teal? Or did it came in Aqua too? I have a few portofinos but I wish I had gotten more. I love this leather. I have 2 of this one (the other one is in bark), a large sac in ivy, a medium in teal, the side pocket hobo in tomato and the side pocket crossbody in black and in white. 


I agree, I think at that time the Portofino and Dillen 2 were very similar. 
Yes, it is grape.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful MB! I love the Portofino leather.  And I love this bag in grape!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! I love the color on this one.




Thanks GF!
Dooney should do more purple bags, this tone is really pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Nobody puts Pippi in the closet! lol
> Gorgeous!




Lol !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  it was a lighter color than teal.  Maybe it was called turquoise,  but it looks similar the aqua color of today, not the deeper turquoise they did in the Dillen line a few years ago.  I don't think I have teal in the Portofino, but who knows what lurks in the back of my closet.


From memory,  I have 2 aqua/turquoise... the  sac like you have and a medium size vertical shoulder bag.  I also have that medium shoulder bag in a fuchsia color.  And I have a navy drawstring (weighs a ton).  I don't think I was able to get any other colors.... I wanted the grape,  but everyone I looked at has some defect that bothered me.   Same was true of the light grey they had in that line.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did a little closet diving for Tuesday. Camel CB Candace is loaded up and ready to roll. 
View attachment 2809846


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did a little closet diving for Tuesday. Camel CB Candace is loaded up and ready to roll.
> View attachment 2809846




Love that color combination. So pretty


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did a little closet diving for Tuesday. Camel CB Candace is loaded up and ready to roll.
> View attachment 2809846


And she will definitely make a statement when she goes out!!!!  Stunning, enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that color combination. So pretty


Thanks, me too! 


This was my last FOS purchase before I got locked out.  At least I went out with a bag I'm crazy about, lol.  (Ironically, I've gotten better deals at Dillards and Macys since that time-I don't even think about accessing FOS anymore.  And I've branched out to other brands - Dooney and Brahmin.  Thanks Coach. Way to keep customers, lol.) Sorry for the mini rant, lol. 



cheidel said:


> And she will definitely make a statement when she goes out!!!!  Stunning, enjoy!


Thank you!  As much as I love my teal/aqua/turquoise, I'm also equally drawn to brown bags. So much so, I even have a Cognac Candace (a recent TJMaxx find at half off).


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  it was a lighter color than teal.  Maybe it was called turquoise,  but it looks similar the aqua color of today, not the deeper turquoise they did in the Dillen line a few years ago.  I don't think I have teal in the Portofino, but who knows what lurks in the back of my closet.
> 
> 
> From memory,  I have 2 aqua/turquoise... the  sac like you have and a medium size vertical shoulder bag.  I also have that medium shoulder bag in a fuchsia color.  And I have a navy drawstring (weighs a ton).  I don't think I was able to get any other colors.... I wanted the grape,  but everyone I looked at has some defect that bothered me.   Same was true of the light grey they had in that line.




I think I know which one was the aqua. Wasn't it released as part of the same group that had the tomato, a grass green and the desert colors? which reminds me, I also have an e/w sac in desert that I got at TJMaxx.


I love the DS! I always wanted to get one but never found one on sale! I also wanted one of the little satchels they did, the one that also had the grommets on the handles. It had a weird shape, like if it was a rectangular satchel but the sides were folded so they it look more like a trapezoid or something. 


Oh, the light gray was TDF! It was a gorgeous color!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, me too!
> 
> 
> This was my last FOS purchase before I got locked out.  At least I went out with a bag I'm crazy about, lol.  (Ironically, I've gotten better deals at Dillards and Macys since that time-I don't even think about accessing FOS anymore.  And I've branched out to other brands - Dooney and Brahmin.  Thanks Coach. Way to keep customers, lol.) Sorry for the mini rant, lol.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  As much as I love my teal/aqua/turquoise, I'm also equally drawn to brown bags. So much so, I even have a Cognac Candace (a recent TJMaxx find at half off).




I don't mind the rant.  it's funny because I recently finally got back into the FOS and I've only gotten one email about a sale since. It was probably 2-3 weeks ago. I seem to remember their being more frequent, but maybe things have changed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds. 

A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.
> 
> A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.


 
That is too cute - I love it - excellent closet divin'!  That is too funny about the PJ's and Dooney drawstring bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.
> 
> 
> 
> A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.




I love it!! I wish Dooney still made this silhouette. That story is too funny! Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love it!! I wish Dooney still made this silhouette. That story is too funny! Lol!




Thanks TB! I wish they did too.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting this in red.  By the time I decided I wanted this satchel the outlet no longer had red. (Do you hear that?  A voice is telling me to check ebay!)

Have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is too cute - I love it - excellent closet divin'!  That is too funny about the PJ's and Dooney drawstring bag.




Thanks NAC!

Well, they say Dooney goes with everything!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I wish they did too.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting this in red.  By the time I decided I wanted this satchel the outlet no longer had red. (Do you hear that?  A voice is telling me to check ebay!)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




That's too bad. Yes, you should check ebay. I was checking everyday when I was in search of the biscuit until i finally just decided to get the dome satchel at the outlet. You have a great day too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's too bad. Yes, you should check ebay. I was checking everyday when I was in search of the biscuit until i finally just decided to get the dome satchel at the outlet.* You have a great day too [/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.
> 
> A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.


 Hi RN I love your 1975 siggy satchel!


That's funny about the PJ's and Dooney.  Yesterday at the bank, the lady in front of me was carrying a Disney Dooney!  First time I've seen that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hi RN I love your 1975 siggy satchel!
> 
> 
> That's funny about the PJ's and Dooney.  Yesterday at the bank, the lady in front of me was carrying a Disney Dooney!  First time I've seen that.



Thanks Rosie!

I haven't seen a Disney Dooney IRL yet, but I'm seeing a lot more Dooney bags than I used to.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.
> 
> A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.



I don't know if I'm more shocked by flannel PJs or that you are not carrying a red purse.     I love that siggy satchel, girl!!      Sorry about your encounter with a "Wal-martian."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, I was at Walmart this morning, too.   I bought some of my favorite Danskins lounging pants (yes, I'm a fashionista, lol).   I also bought some groceries and unloaded those bags in the kitchen.  When I took the Danskins out of the bag in my bedroom, a package of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix fell out of the bag.      Glad I didn't toss it into the wash with those Danskins.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know *if I'm more shocked by flannel PJs or that you are not carrying a red purse. *    I love that siggy satchel, girl!!      Sorry about your encounter with a "Wal-martian."



 I never thought about the fact that I'm not carrying a red purse!  Thanks Sarah!  

I usually get there early, before the "Wal-martians" have landed. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, I was at Walmart this morning, too.   I bought some of *my favorite Danskins lounging pants (yes, I'm a fashionista, lol*).   I also bought some groceries and unloaded those bags in the kitchen.  When I took the Danskins out of the bag in my bedroom, a package of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix fell out of the bag.      Glad I didn't toss it into the wash with those Danskins.




Now all of us are going to go to Wal-Mart for Danskins lounging pants!

Glad you caught the dressing mix before it was too late!


----------



## Twoboyz

ruedenesle said:


> I never thought about the fact that i'm not carrying a red purse!  Thanks sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually get there early, before the "wal-martians" have landed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all of us are going to go to wal-mart for danskins lounging pants!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you caught the dressing mix before it was too late!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.
> 
> A funny story from a week or so, I was at Wal-Mart one morning and I saw this woman wearing grey flannel PJ's with big orange, green, and yellow polka dots.  Just as I was about to mentally condemn her I saw she was carrying a bone Dooney drawstring bag, and I gave her a pass for wearing PJ's.




Hey GF! 
Twins on the satchel, even in the same color! Love the blue/purple hue.


That's so funny. I was teasing DH on Sunday night with something similar. We were here at home and I was already wearing my PJs. It was a new set in leopard print. DH said he wanted to go out for dinner to a nearby pizza place, so I told him "Maybe I should go like this, don't you think?" Of course I was joking but when we were there, I saw a couple leaving and the guy was wearing plaid PJ bottoms, so I continued messing with DH, telling him that I should have stayed in my PJs, they were even more stylish...he just gave me the look...Then as we are leaving the place, a girl is staying outside talking on the phone and she's also wearing PJ bottoms, they were black with some bright color little monsters or something. DH and I just looked at each other with the same face...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, I was at Walmart this morning, too.   I bought some of my favorite Danskins lounging pants (yes, I'm a fashionista, lol).   I also bought some groceries and unloaded those bags in the kitchen.  When I took the Danskins out of the bag in my bedroom, a package of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix fell out of the bag.      Glad I didn't toss it into the wash with those Danskins.




I hate when they pack the bags all mixed up. I always put the stuff in order so all the cold goes together, then the dry stuff, etc but even like that, they just mix it when putting it on the bags. I don't understand what goes on their head to do that!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Twins on the satchel, even in the same color! Love the blue/purple hue.
> 
> 
> That's so funny. I was teasing DH on Sunday night with something similar. We were here at home and I was already wearing my PJs. It was a new set in leopard print. DH said he wanted to go out for dinner to a nearby pizza place, so I told him "Maybe I should go like this, don't you think?" Of course I was joking but when we were there, I saw a couple leaving and the guy was wearing plaid PJ bottoms, so I continued messing with DH, telling him that I should have stayed in my PJs, they were even more stylish...he just gave me the look...Then as we are leaving the place, a girl is staying outside talking on the phone and she's also wearing PJ bottoms, they were black with some bright color little monsters or something. DH and I just looked at each other with the same face...



That's so funny.  I see so many people out and about with PJ bottoms on.  I guess they are just too comfy to change out of.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Twins on the satchel, even in the same color! Love the blue/purple hue.
> 
> 
> That's so funny. I was teasing DH on Sunday night with something similar. We were here at home and I was already wearing my PJs. It was a new set in leopard print. DH said he wanted to go out for dinner to a nearby pizza place, so I told him "Maybe I should go like this, don't you think?" Of course I was joking but when we were there, I saw a couple leaving and the guy was wearing plaid PJ bottoms, so I continued messing with DH, telling him that I should have stayed in my PJs, they were even more stylish...he just gave me the look...Then as we are leaving the place, a girl is staying outside talking on the phone and she's also wearing PJ bottoms, they were black with some bright color little monsters or something. DH and I just looked at each other with the same face...




Hey MB!

I love it too and I'm working hard to jam all my stuff in it.  It's not as big as my other satchels so I have to downsize some of the stuff I carry.  Which really isn't a bad thing, because I can still fit the essentials.

 I'm picturing you and your DH sitting in a pizza place in your PJ's and slippers!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I love it too and I'm working hard to jam all my stuff in it.  It's not as big as my other satchels so I have to downsize some of the stuff I carry.  Which really isn't a bad thing, because I can still fit the essentials.
> 
> I'm picturing you and your DH sitting in a pizza place in your PJ's and slippers!




Well, keep picturing us because that's the only way we would go out in PJs...in your dreams


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, keep picturing us because that's the only way we would go out in PJs...in your dreams


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I hate when they pack the bags all mixed up. I always put the stuff in order so all the cold goes together, then the dry stuff, etc but even like that, they just mix it when putting it on the bags. I don't understand what goes on their head to do that!



I do the SAME thing.  I unload my cart carefully to keep the canned goods, boxed foods, cold things, etc. all separate.  By the time they bag, it's a big jumble.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I do the SAME thing.  I unload my cart carefully to keep the canned goods, boxed foods, cold things, etc. all separate.  By the time they bag, it's a big jumble.


 
I love it - I do the exact same thing, too.  I group like things together on the belt, hoping they will bag them together, but no, they never do.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love it - I do the exact same thing, too.  I group like things together on the belt, hoping they will bag them together, but no, they never do.


 
It drives me crazy! I can see them looking all over the belt like if they were trying to put the stuff in order, which already is, so you would imagine they would just grab the stuff as is on the belt but nooooo, they pick from every group and mix everything. I wonder if they do it on purpose to drive us crazy


----------



## Nebo

Wearing PJs in public, like MB said, only in dreams! I find it so tacky. I can up your stories of people shopping etc in their PJs. A girl in my gym, sweating on a cardio machine in fleece pajama bottoms. Yuck! There are five dollar sweat pants, if you want that comffiness. But when it comes to PJs in public..just say no.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> It drives me crazy! I can see them looking all over the belt like if they were trying to put the stuff in order, which already is, so you would imagine they would just grab the stuff as is on the belt but nooooo, they pick from every group and mix everything. I wonder if they do it on purpose to drive us crazy



This makes me crazy!  Specially when they put cleaning items with food! Wth???


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive in my handbag closet at my sister's apartment last weekend.  Rescued this 1975 Siggy Satchel.  It's raining this morning so it's a perfect day to take her to Wal-Mart.  I was very proud of myself not giving in to the temptation of buying junk food while I was shopping, but couldn't leave without getting a breakfast sandwich at McDonalds.





Twoboyz said:


> I love it!! I wish Dooney still made this silhouette.



Hi TB!

I love carrying the Siggy bag, especially last weekend when we got a lot of rain.  The only downside is it's not tall enough for the journal I like to carry and I have to lay my water bottle sideways which I don't like.  That being said I still spent a lot of last weekend searching online for it in red.  The good news is I found a website selling it in red, but the bad news is it's at the full retail price of $215.  I got the cobalt siggy for 50% at the outlet so I'm having a hard time justifying paying full price for it. (Even in RED! LOL!) 

Just in case you, or anyone reading this is interested in the 1975 line, there are still styles and colors available at londonluggage.com  We used to talk about that site in the old QVC forum, and I forgot about it until I did a Google search for the satchel and the website showed up.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> I love carrying the Siggy bag, especially last weekend when we got a lot of rain.  The only downside is it's not tall enough for the journal I like to carry and I have to lay my water bottle sideways which I don't like.  That being said I still spent a lot of last weekend searching online for it in red.  The good news is I found a website selling it in red, but the bad news is it's at the full retail price of $215.  I got the cobalt siggy for 50% at the outlet so I'm having a hard time justifying paying full price for it. (Even in RED! LOL!)
> 
> Just in case you, or anyone reading this is interested in the 1975 line, there are still styles and colors available at londonluggage.com  We used to talk about that site in the old QVC forum, and I forgot about it until I did a Google search for the satchel and the website showed up.



Thank you for this information RN.  They have the classic satchel in lots of colors! I'm not crazy about this price either, but it's such a cute bag.  I wouldn't mind the black one, or TMoro.  I wish the color swatches worked. It's good to know this is here in case I decide to take the plunge.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you for this information RN.  They have the classic satchel in lots of colors! I'm not crazy about this price either, but it's such a cute bag.  I wouldn't mind the black one, or TMoro.  I wish the color swatches worked. It's good to know this is here in case I decide to take the plunge.


 

You're welcome TB!  I wish the swatches worked also.  (Or maybe not. Seeing red may put me over the edge!)  I was thinking the same thing; it's good to know where I can get the satchel if I do decide to buy it.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I too did a closet dive yesterday. On Friday I was carrying my Iris MK shoulder bag when I was at the outlet. A few of the SAs at coach loved it but she was not working for me with a coat, so she will be out only on 'No coat' days
> 
> 
> So I wanted something that would be easy to carry on my shoulder with coat or no coat and found the perfect bag! the Portonifo grommet sac in grape! I love this bag. Today I did a quick run to the outlet and the SA at Dooney loved it! The funny thing she knew nothing about this bag



Love these grommet sacs MB, great color


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> It drives me crazy! I can see them looking all over the belt like if they were trying to put the stuff in order, which already is, so you would imagine they would just grab the stuff as is on the belt but nooooo, they pick from every group and mix everything. *I wonder if they do it on purpose to drive us crazy *




It's kinda scary that we all do the same things
 They really don't know better. Not only do I group I tell them that I want packed apart.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love these grommet sacs MB, great color




thanks Hopi!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> It's kinda scary that we all do the same things
> They really don't know better. Not only do I group I tell them that I want packed apart.


 
Well, it figures the obsessiveness would go beyond the purses


----------



## MiaBorsa

Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.



Hi Sarah! 

I love your closet find!  

This reminds me: When I was in Vegas my daughter posted a pic on Facebook of her newly manicured nails. But the first thing I noticed was, on the table was my tangerine MK outlet bag! She was obviously doing some closet digging! I called her and told her I loved "her" bag. She said she wondered how long it would take before I called her!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.




Gorgeous color! I love that set. Nice dive. I'm picturing head first...feet up in the air.. But totally worth it! [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love your closet find!
> 
> This reminds me: When I was in Vegas my daughter posted a pic on Facebook of her newly manicured nails. But the first thing I noticed was, on the table was my tangerine MK outlet bag! She was obviously doing some closet digging! I called her and told her I loved "her" bag. She said she wondered how long it would take before I called her!


 Busted!!     Thanks, GF.



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color! I love that set. Nice dive. I'm picturing head first...feet up in the air.. But totally worth it! [emoji23]


  Thanks; I have always loved this bag.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.



Lovely!  Another successful dive.  Looks like the "silt" color.  (whispering)  just hope you don't get busted for a non dooney.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  Another successful dive.  Looks like the "silt" color.  (whispering)  just hope you don't get busted for a non dooney.



Thanks, Rosie.   My first post in this thread says Dooney or other, so I don't think I have gone OT.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.


Gorgeous Sarah! Color is so unique and rich!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous Sarah! Color is so unique and rich!



Thanks, KC!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.



Love this!  The Madison leather is so nice.  I love my new pink MFF Morgan, but the quality of leather is NOTHING like this!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.




So so beautiful!!! Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Love this!  The Madison leather is so nice.  I love my new pink MFF Morgan, but the quality of leather is NOTHING like this!


 Thanks, Cate.  I agree...Coach bombed when they discontinued the Madison line.



PcanTannedBty said:


> So so beautiful!!! Love the color.


 Thanks, girl.

We need more closet dives, ladies!!   Bring 'em out!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.  I agree...Coach bombed when they discontinued the Madison line.
> 
> Thanks, girl.
> 
> We need more closet dives, ladies!!   Bring 'em out!



This!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Resurrecting the Closet Diving thread!!      I dug out my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall today.




Good idea!  Love the color of this bag. 

I'm trying to stay away from buying bags and shop my closet, so I think I will help you keep this going.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good idea!  Love the color of this bag.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from buying bags and shop my closet, so I think I will help you keep this going.



Yay!  I  think a few of us are trying to shop our closets instead of buying.  (Of course I had to break down and buy a couple of fall bags.  )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet diving contestant is the lovely and talented MK Riley in Chili. 

View attachment 3115394

View attachment 3115395


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  I  think a few of us are trying to shop our closets instead of buying.  (Of course I had to break down and buy a couple of fall bags.  )




Well, I caved and ordered a couple of bags during the most recent QVC easy pay promotion. So you are not alone. [emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving contestant is the lovely and talented MK Riley in Chili.
> 
> View attachment 3115394
> 
> View attachment 3115395




The judges give Ms Riley a perfect score of 10 for looks!

She's a Beauty Queen!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> The judges give Ms Riley a perfect score of 10 for looks!
> 
> She's a Beauty Queen!


 
LOL!  Ms Riley thanks the judges.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Panders77 said:


> I pulled my lovely Moss Florentine Satchel out on Saturday!




Wow, you had that one hiding away?? Lovely!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving contestant is the lovely and talented MK Riley in Chili.
> 
> View attachment 3115394
> 
> View attachment 3115395




gorgeous color...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  twins on the Riley.  Great bag and the Chili is a nice red color.   I wouldn't mind finding a black one on sale to add to my collection.   I also have the pale blue Riley.  And the ladies on the Dooney tpf are responsible for enticing me to buy the first one.  After that,  it's all my responsibility.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> gorgeous color...


Thanks!!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  twins on the Riley.  Great bag and the Chili is a nice red color.   I wouldn't mind finding a black one on sale to add to my collection.   I also have the pale blue Riley.  And the ladies on the Dooney tpf are responsible for enticing me to buy the first one.  After that,  it's all my responsibility.


Yay for twins!  I also have the Pale Blue.  And I would love to get more colors.  I really like how this bag carries.  Lots of room, and I like the divided center will gives me a bit of organization.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving contestant is the lovely and talented MK Riley in Chili.
> 
> View attachment 3115394
> 
> View attachment 3115395




I love this chili color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, I love the chili Riley, NAC.  Love that leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive comes to you direct from the Brahmin shelf.   Here's "Sadie" satchel in pecan with Suri wallet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive comes to you direct from the Brahmin shelf.   Here's "Sadie" satchel in pecan with Suri wallet.




Sooo beautiful!!! I love the pecan color in Brahmin.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I love the pecan color in Brahmin.


Thank ya!  Sadie's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive comes to you direct from the Brahmin shelf.   Here's "Sadie" satchel in pecan with Suri wallet.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

I did a closet dive today!
Got my E/W sac in grape snake


----------



## MiaBorsa

I love closet dives.  I had totally forgotten about that E/W sac, MB!   Love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I did a closet dive today!
> Got my E/W sac in grape snake


Nice color and bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I love closet dives.  I had totally forgotten about that E/W sac, MB!   Love the color.




Thanks Sarah!
You have the black python right?


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Nice color and bag.


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I love the pecan color in Brahmin.




OMG!!  That is one gorgeous bag, very sophisticated!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet diving resulted in this oldie but goodie coming out to play today.
View attachment 3119372

View attachment 3119374


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving resulted in this oldie but goodie coming out to play today.
> View attachment 3119372
> 
> View attachment 3119374


That is a great bag! I love the older ones.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> You have the black python right?



Yes, I have the black python.  Such a great little bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving resulted in this oldie but goodie coming out to play today.
> View attachment 3119372
> 
> View attachment 3119374



Great dive, NAC!!  She's a cutie.


----------



## MiaBorsa

One of my favorite fall bags; my Croco Collins.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> One of my favorite fall bags; my Croco Collins.



  I love your closet dives!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I did a closet dive today!
> Got my E/W sac in grape snake



I love closet dives because it's like taking a trip down memory lane! I love this bag in grape snake!


----------



## onyyxgirl

MaryBel said:


> I did a closet dive today!
> Got my E/W sac in grape snake





MiaBorsa said:


> One of my favorite fall bags; my Croco Collins.



Great closet dives!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> One of my favorite fall bags; my Croco Collins.




TDF gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I did a closet dive today!
> Got my E/W sac in grape snake




Awesome closet dive, GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving resulted in this oldie but goodie coming out to play today.
> View attachment 3119372
> 
> View attachment 3119374


 
Oh, blue, love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> One of my favorite fall bags; my Croco Collins.




I was going thru my pics and saw mine and I was thinking in getting out soon. 
Yours is so pretty and this pic is gorgeous! It's the olive right?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love closet dives because it's like taking a trip down memory lane! I love this bag in grape snake!


 
Thanks GF! 
It's true! I got this bag 2 years ago on my trip to Orlando!


----------



## MaryBel

onyyxgirl said:


> Great closet dives!


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome closet dive, GF!


 
Thank you GFs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your closet dives!





onyyxgirl said:


> Great closet dives!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!





MaryBel said:


> I was going thru my pics and saw mine and I was thinking in getting out soon.
> Yours is so pretty and this pic is gorgeous! It's the olive right?



Thanks, everyone.  Marybel, yes...it's olive.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

onyyxgirl said:


> Great closet dives!


 
Lovely bag!!  So many of these older styles are really so great!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I did a closet dive today!
> Got my E/W sac in grape snake


This is stunning GF! How did I miss out on this one? And the color......oh my.

Love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It's true! I got this bag 2 years ago on my trip to Orlando!



Speaking of taking a trip down memory lane, after I attached a link for my Colette bag on Sarah's "Collette Returns" thread, I started reading the reviews for the bag (A216392).  The very first review on the bag was from LC Williams!  I miss chatting with her!  Then I browsed through her other reviews and saw the many Dooney bags she purchased.  It made me wonder if anyone is still carrying some of the older bags we used to rave about, like the large Kristen tote and the Crescent tote (both 2009), not to mention all the other bags we purchased and posted pics of during that time.  Are they still in closets somewhere?


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Speaking of taking a trip down memory lane, after I attached a link for my Colette bag on Sarah's "Collette Returns" thread, I started reading the reviews for the bag (A216392).  The very first review on the bag was from LC Williams!  I miss chatting with her!  Then I browsed through her other reviews and saw the many Dooney bags she purchased.  It made me wonder if anyone is still carrying some of the older bags we used to rave about, like the large Kristen tote and the Crescent tote (both 2009), not to mention all the other bags we purchased and posted pics of during that time.  Are they still in closets somewhere?


In the closet, yes. Still have all of them from 2005. 
Sadly a couple still even have some of the packaging on them. One was a QVC TSV from years ago. A double pocket signature melange fabric satchel. It was my only QVC bag purchase ever. The link is still on the site. I purchased the blue one. 

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...cket-Satchel-with-Wristlet.product.A4683.html

I should carry some of the older bags because they look new. "What's old is new again", right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> In the closet, yes. Still have all of them from 2005.
> Sadly a couple still even have some of the packaging on them. One was a QVC TSV from years ago. A double pocket signature melange fabric satchel. It was my only QVC bag purchase ever. The link is still on the site. I purchased the blue one.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...cket-Satchel-with-Wristlet.product.A4683.html
> 
> I should carry some of the older bags because they look new. "What's old is new again", right?



Hi YD!

That's right! And Sue Clifton is always saying she has bags in her closet that are over 20 years old that she could pull out and carry today.  That's the beauty of buying Dooney bags.  But there are so many new styles we sometimes have to gift or sell our older bags to make room in our closets. I wonder how many older bags survived the cuts?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Speaking of taking a trip down memory lane, after I attached a link for my Colette bag on Sarah's "Collette Returns" thread, I started reading the reviews for the bag (A216392).  The very first review on the bag was from LC Williams!  I miss chatting with her!  Then I browsed through her other reviews and saw the many Dooney bags she purchased.  It made me wonder if anyone is still carrying some of the older bags we used to rave about, like the large Kristen tote and the Crescent tote (both 2009), not to mention all the other bags we purchased and posted pics of during that time.  Are they still in closets somewhere?



LOL.  I had a pink leather Kristen that I have no idea what happened to, then this one...







And I had the Crescent Tote in ivory and in yellow.  






LCW posted here a few times but she's been gone a while.

ETA--I have no idea why "crescent tote" is a hotlink to LLBean????  WTH?


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Speaking of taking a trip down memory lane, after I attached a link for my Colette bag on Sarah's "Collette Returns" thread, I started reading the reviews for the bag (A216392).  The very first review on the bag was from LC Williams!  I miss chatting with her!  Then I browsed through her other reviews and saw the many Dooney bags she purchased.  It made me wonder if anyone is still carrying some of the older bags we used to rave about, like the large Kristen tote and the Crescent tote (both 2009), not to mention all the other bags we purchased and posted pics of during that time.  Are they still in closets somewhere?





YankeeDooney said:


> In the closet, yes. Still have all of them from 2005.
> Sadly a couple still even have some of the packaging on them. One was a QVC TSV from years ago. A double pocket signature melange fabric satchel. It was my only QVC bag purchase ever. The link is still on the site. I purchased the blue one.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...cket-Satchel-with-Wristlet.product.A4683.html
> 
> I should carry some of the older bags because they look new. "What's old is new again", right?





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> That's right! And Sue Clifton is always saying she has bags in her closet that are over 20 years old that she could pull out and carry today.  That's the beauty of buying Dooney bags.  But there are so many new styles we sometimes have to gift or sell our older bags to make room in our closets. I wonder how many older bags survived the cuts?



Pull em out ladies, I would love to see them. I agree they are and will be in style.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I had a pink leather Kristen that I have no idea what happened to, then this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had the Crescent Tote in ivory and in yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCW posted here a few times but she's been gone a while.
> 
> ETA--I have no idea why "crescent tote" is a hotlink to LLBean????  WTH?


Loving that Kristen, do you still have that one (siggy).   Pink leather sounds fun!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Loving that Kristen, do you still have that one (siggy).   Pink leather sounds fun!


 

Love the Kristen too, love seeing all these older model bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I still have the Crescent Tote... in 3 colors.... medium blue, red, and lavender.  They are somewhere in the back of the closet.  I've always liked those bags,  put so many new ones pushed the older ones to the back of the stack.  Have to give the new ones some use to justify buying them.  Clearly I didn't need any of the new bags since there are so many perfectly fine older ones just sitting in the closet waiting to be loved again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I had a pink leather Kristen that I have no idea what happened to, then this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had the Crescent Tote in ivory and in yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCW posted here a few times but she's been gone a while.
> 
> ETA--I have no idea why "crescent tote" is a hotlink to LLBean????  WTH?



Mornin' Sarah!

You have (had?) these two!  I picked them out of all of LC's reviews because these are the two bags I agonized the most over buying.  I LOVED Kristen, especially in leather! (BTW, LC also reviewed Kristen in croco leather. I forgot about that one.)  Every time I went to the Outlet (and I was averaging twice a month), I'd stare at Kristen on the top shelf and wonder if she was too big for my needs or if I was going to use her a lot.  Then the price started going down until finally it was on Clearance but I still saw other bags I knew I would use and I'd waive goodbye to Kristen on my way out.  

And I loved everything about the Crescent tote except the fixed handles.  Every time it was presented on QVC I wondered if they would bother me.  So I always passed for something else, but the crescent tote was just one feature short of being a great bag for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I still have the Crescent Tote... in 3 colors.... medium blue, red, and lavender.  They are somewhere in the back of the closet.  I've always liked those bags,  put so many new ones pushed the older ones to the back of the stack.  Have to give the new ones some use to justify buying them.  Clearly I didn't need any of the new bags since there are so many perfectly fine older ones just sitting in the closet waiting to be loved again.



Hi LJ!

You have 3 beautiful colors! Maybe you can take one of them out for a day trip somewhere just for old times sake.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  I would love to use the crescent tote again... the red one would be perfect for fall.  
I don't love the fixed handles either,  but the rest of the bag was really so perfect,  that I bought it anyway.  The red came from a Dooney store sample sale and the blue and purple were from QVC.


BTW,  I was paging thru the fall Vogue issue (all 800+ pages of it) and most of the handbags I saw in the ads were small satchels or larger satchels... with fixed handles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Pull em out ladies, I would love to see them. I agree they are and will be in style.



Hi KC! 

I would love to see them too!  It would be like a "Where Are They Now?" supplement in this Closet Divin' thread.  You don't have to actually carry them, it would just be fun to see pics and see what's hiding in the closet. I sold or gifted my older bags when I moved.  Something tells me I may be spending a lot of time on ebay trying to replace the ones I miss. I've already been on ebay looking for Kristen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  I would love to use the crescent tote again... the red one would be perfect for fall.
> I don't love the fixed handles either,  but the rest of the bag was really so perfect,  that I bought it anyway.  The red came from a Dooney store sample sale and the blue and purple were from QVC.
> 
> 
> BTW,  I was paging thru the fall Vogue issue (all 800+ pages of it) and most of the handbags I saw in the ads were small satchels or larger satchels... with fixed handles.



I was going to ask you how you liked the fixed handles but I thought since you had three they didn't bother you. I passed on a few Brahmin bags because of the handles.  It's funny what our deal breakers are and what we can live with.   Thanks for the info on the fall satchels!  I love a satchel with a strap so I can carry it on my shoulder if needed.  Fixed handles would really bother me then.  But that won't stop me from lusting for a pretty satchel with fixed handles!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh my, I remember the croco Kristen; how I coveted that bag!!  I'd love for them to bring that one back.  The Crescent tote was the TSV that kept on giving; it was almost around as long (and had as many colors) as the Logo Lock!!   I never minded the fixed handles because they were long enough to wear on my shoulder.  That tote has the beigy-looking gingham lining and the sad SMALL phone pocket. 






I don't know what happened to my ivory Crescent tote.  

Here are a couple more "oldies."   

Croco "Cinzia" bag...






Pebbled Hobo:


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my, I remember the croco Kristen; how I coveted that bag!!  I'd love for them to bring that one back.  The Crescent tote was the TSV that kept on giving; it was almost around as long (and had as many colors) as the Logo Lock!!   I never minded the fixed handles because they were long enough to wear on my shoulder.  That tote has the beigy-looking gingham lining and the sad SMALL phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to my ivory Crescent tote.
> 
> Here are a couple more "oldies."
> 
> Croco "Cinzia" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Hobo:


I remember that Cinzia. That one is so pretty. All of those should come out to play.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my, I remember the croco Kristen; how I coveted that bag!!  I'd love for them to bring that one back.  T*he Crescent tote was the TSV that kept on giving; it was almost around as long (and had as many colors) as the Logo Lock!! * *I never minded the fixed handles because they were long enough to wear on my shoulder. * That tote has the beigy-looking gingham lining and the sad SMALL phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to my ivory Crescent tote.
> 
> Here are a couple more "oldies."
> 
> Croco "Cinzia" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Hobo:



  The first review on the Logo Lock was August, 2010. I can't believe it's been going strong for so long! 

I liked the length of the handles on the crescent tote but I had a B Mak bag with fixed handles and I couldn't fit it in my drawer at work.  The handles kept sticking up.  Then (and this is going to sound nuts!)  when I was driving and the bag was in my passenger seat I could see the handles sticking up out the corner of my eye and it bothered me.  For the short time I owned the Logo Lock I had to push the strap under the closure because I didn't like it sticking up when it was sitting next to me. (I told you it was going to sound nuts! )

I love your croco Cinzia and pebbled hobo bags!  Both look new!  I love the zipper pockets on Cinza!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> The first review on the Logo Lock was August, 2010. I can't believe it's been going strong for so long!
> 
> I liked the length of the handles on the crescent tote but I had a B Mak bag with fixed handles and I couldn't fit it in my drawer at work.  The handles kept sticking up.  Then (and this is going to sound nuts!)  when I was driving and the bag was in my passenger seat I could see the handles sticking up out the corner of my eye and it bothered me.  For the short time I owned the Logo Lock I had to push the strap under the closure because I didn't like it sticking up when it was sitting next to me. (I told you it was going to sound nuts! )
> 
> I love your croco Cinzia and pebbled hobo bags!  Both look new!  I love the zipper pockets on Cinza!



   Well, we all have our little quirks.     I have that "bulky under the arm" thing that annoys me to no end.   No armpit bags for me!!!  

I had to go look at the Crescent tote on QVC; it debuted as the TSV in 2009 and was still on the air in 2013!!   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Crescent-Tote-w-Accessories.product.A90071.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know if I have posted this bag or not; she's another Closet Queen.  I can't get rid of her because she is my namesake.      The "Sara" bag...


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK... one more.  This is one of the original Florentine Vachetta leather collection; before the current Florentine bags.  The medium satchel...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know if I have posted this bag or not; she's another Closet Queen.  I can't get rid of her because she is my namesake.      The "Sara" bag...


I love that one. I would buy that today if it were offered. Does it have feet? Somehow I think not, but I still love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, we all have our little quirks.     I have that "bulky under the arm" thing that annoys me to no end.   No armpit bags for me!!!
> 
> I had to go look at the Crescent tote on QVC; it debuted as the TSV in 2009 and was still on the air in 2013!!   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Crescent-Tote-w-Accessories.product.A90071.html



"Armpit bags"!  

Its funny how some bags have a longer QVC lifespan than others. The May, 2010 TSV (A202338 - double pocket satchel) is still being offered but it looks like it's finally dying down.  They haven't added new colors or replaced sold out colors or presented it lately.



MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know if I have posted this bag or not; she's another Closet Queen.  I can't get rid of her because she is my namesake.      The "Sara" bag...





MiaBorsa said:


> OK... one more.  This is one of the original Florentine Vachetta leather collection; before the current Florentine bags.  The medium satchel...



I remember Sara!  I remember how much I loved the zipper pockets and the handles, which looked so comfortable to carry.  When the original Florentine Vachetta leather debuted I was hesitant about the new direction Dooney was going because I loved the pebbled leather and AWL line so much.  But the Florentine line captured my heart just like the other leathers did.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that one. I would buy that today if it were offered. Does it have feet? Somehow I think not, but I still love it.



Nope; no feet.  






It does have a leather phone pocket...but very small.






And here's a size comparison; she's not very big.   The leather is soft and fabulous, though.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I still have the Crescent Tote... in 3 colors.... medium blue, red, and lavender.  They are somewhere in the back of the closet.  I've always liked those bags,  put so many new ones pushed the older ones to the back of the stack.  Have to give the new ones some use to justify buying them.  Clearly I didn't need any of the new bags since there are so many perfectly fine older ones just sitting in the closet waiting to be loved again.


Maybe if you used a different one each day they would all get a turn .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> I would love to see them too!  It would be like a "Where Are They Now?" supplement in this Closet Divin' thread.  You don't have to actually carry them, it would just be fun to see pics and see what's hiding in the closet. I sold or gifted my older bags when I moved.  Something tells me I may be spending a lot of time on ebay trying to replace the ones I miss. I've already been on ebay looking for Kristen!


Yes, where are they now sounds like a great idea. Things seem to come back around, don't they. So if we hang on to what we have (unless you have to move, of course), this should keep us from continually buying. Sounds good anyway!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> "Armpit bags"!
> 
> Its funny how some bags have a longer QVC lifespan than others. The May, 2010 TSV (A202338 - double pocket satchel) is still being offered but it looks like it's finally dying down.  They haven't added new colors or replaced sold out colors or presented it lately.
> 
> I remember Sara!  I remember how much I loved the zipper pockets and the handles, which looked so comfortable to carry.  When the original Florentine Vachetta leather debuted I was hesitant about the new direction Dooney was going because I loved the pebbled leather and AWL line so much.  But the Florentine line captured my heart just like the other leathers did.



That double pocket satchel TSV was a really popular style.  I never bought that one because I don't like the raw vachetta handles.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my, I remember the croco Kristen; how I coveted that bag!!  I'd love for them to bring that one back.  The Crescent tote was the TSV that kept on giving; it was almost around as long (and had as many colors) as the Logo Lock!!   I never minded the fixed handles because they were long enough to wear on my shoulder.  That tote has the beigy-looking gingham lining and the sad SMALL phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to my ivory Crescent tote.
> 
> Here are a couple more "oldies."
> 
> Croco "Cinzia" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Hobo:





MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know if I have posted this bag or not; she's another Closet Queen.  I can't get rid of her because she is my namesake.      The "Sara" bag...





MiaBorsa said:


> OK... one more.  This is one of the original Florentine Vachetta leather collection; before the current Florentine bags.  The medium satchel...



Thank you for the pictures, this is fun! I would certainly carry any of those bags now! I think of what you posted "Sara" is my favorite .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That double pocket satchel TSV was a really popular style.  I never bought that one because I don't like the raw vachetta handles.



Just pulled mine out of the closet.  The last time I carried her was last year (this year?) when we went to Jack London Square Theater to see "Annie".  She's being photobombed by Ms Croco and Ms Joan.  I haven't carried Joan since June when I got Ms Croco!  I pulled her out because I'm looking for a small wallet and I thought it was inside.  But it's not. I really need to put all my wallets in one place and not leave them in my bags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope; no feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a leather phone pocket...but very small.
> 
> http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz249/slw422/Dooney/Totes/affeda75-896d-4783-a7c4-
> And here's a size comparison; she's not very big.   The leather is soft and fabulous, though.



Nice pics Mia. Yes my older bags now surprise me with the small phone pocket. I remember my little flip phone used to fit there nicely. Now, it's a pocket for tic tacs. I have older bags that are screaming for feet. Remember the medium stretch slouch bags? Wish they had them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I remember the Sara too.   It was a very popular bag and came in several different leathers (pebbled, croco, ostrich, patent)  and 2 sizes.  I'm sure there are several lurking in my closet.  The only one I know I gave away was the Bordeaux patent leather Sara.... it was stunning,  I had to own it,  but I didn't like the way the patent wore.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yes, where are they now sounds like a great idea*. Things seem to come back around, don't they. *So if we hang on to what we have (unless you have to move, of course), this should keep us from continually buying. Sounds good anyway!!!!!



They really do! There are a few bags I really wish I would have kept.  Not just during the move, but bags I ordered and returned because I wasn't sure about them at the time.  I think I'm over them until I see them again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you for the pictures, this is fun! I would certainly carry any of those bags now! I think of what you posted "Sara" is my favorite .



Thanks, KC.  I think I'm going to load Sara up and carry her this week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice pics Mia. Yes my older bags now surprise me with the small phone pocket. I remember my little flip phone used to fit there nicely. Now, it's a pocket for tic tacs. I have older bags that are screaming for feet. Remember the medium stretch slouch bags? Wish they had them.



I kind of miss my flip phone.     I'm not concerned with feet one way or another.  I never sit a bag down on the floor (or anywhere "suspect"), so I don't think much about it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Just pulled mine out of the closet.  The last time I carried her was last year (this year?) when we went to Jack London Square Theater to see "Annie".  She's being photobombed by Ms Croco and Ms Joan.  I haven't carried Joan since June when I got Ms Croco!  I pulled her out because I'm looking for a small wallet and I thought it was inside.  But it's not. I really need to put all my wallets in one place and not leave them in my bags!



WOW, she looks fabulous!   Great patina and the vachetta has aged beautifully.     (And I see those photo-bombers!!) 

I used to have a "wallet basket" but I outgrew it.  So, I cleaned out a drawer in the "purse room" and keep 'em all in there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, she looks fabulous!   Great patina and the vachetta has aged beautifully.     (And I see those photo-bombers!!)
> 
> I used to have a "wallet basket" but I outgrew it.  So, I cleaned out a drawer in the "purse room" and keep 'em all in there.




Thanks Sarah!

I need to use my wallet drawer better.  I also need to get the rest of my wallets from my sister's closet because I can't remember if a wallet is still in a bag, or in her closet. (Or in a bag in her closet! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I need to use my wallet drawer better.  I also need to get the rest of my wallets from my sister's closet because I can't remember if a wallet is still in a bag, or in her closet. (Or in a bag in her closet! )



I hear ya.  I used to always store the matching wallet inside the bag it goes with, but then when I wanted to mix/match I had to dig them out.  I'm sure I still have some inside bags and others scattered about.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OK... one more.  This is one of the original Florentine Vachetta leather collection; before the current Florentine bags.  The medium satchel...


I love that bag. Nice close up photo of the florentine stamp.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope; no feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a leather phone pocket...but very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a size comparison; she's not very big.   The leather is soft and fabulous, though.


I think that size is so nice. Pretty tote bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I love that bag. Nice close up photo of the florentine stamp.





Trudysmom said:


> I think that size is so nice. Pretty tote bag.



Thank you, TM.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Just pulled mine out of the closet.  The last time I carried her was last year (this year?) when we went to Jack London Square Theater to see "Annie".  She's being photobombed by Ms Croco and Ms Joan.  I haven't carried Joan since June when I got Ms Croco!  I pulled her out because I'm looking for a small wallet and I thought it was inside.  But it's not. I really need to put all my wallets in one place and not leave them in my bags!


This is a great pic! Look at the patina on the vachetta/croco ! Is the red one a Dooney?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> This is a great pic! Look at the patina on the vachetta/croco ! Is the red one a Dooney?



Thanks KC!

The croco satchel was out in the Las Vegas sun for 7 weeks so it patina....patined.....the patina happened quickly. 

The red bag is a Michael Kors Joan Satchel.


----------



## Live It Up

Pulled this one out of my closet to wear today. Don't remember the name of this bag. She has a leather keeper and a pinkish interior.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this one out of my closet to wear today. Don't remember the name of this bag. She has a leather keeper and a pinkish interior.



Hi LIU!

She's beautiful and looks new!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this one out of my closet to wear today. Don't remember the name of this bag. She has a leather keeper and a pinkish interior.


Very nice bag LIU.

I have that one in dark brown croco. I can't tell by the photo but it's either a medium or large stretch hobo. I think I have your color in the small or medium stretch slouch. Still love the croco's. I think this was from the Nile collection.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that one. I would buy that today if it were offered. Does it have feet? Somehow I think not, but I still love it.


 
Oh, I like that one I don't believe I've ever seen that before...  Actually, as I peruse through this thread there are many I've never seen before, great that you all  still have them!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this one out of my closet to wear today. Don't remember the name of this bag. She has a leather keeper and a pinkish interior.



Nice.  I have that one in black.


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LIU!
> 
> She's beautiful and looks new!



Thanks!




YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice bag LIU.
> 
> I have that one in dark brown croco. I can't tell by the photo but it's either a medium or large stretch hobo. I think I have your color in the small or medium stretch slouch. Still love the croco's. I think this was from the Nile collection.



I used to carry this lovely a lot, but had completely forgotten her name or the collection she was part of. I knew someone here would know. Thanks!




MiaBorsa said:


> Nice.  I have that one in black.



The black is gorgeous! I went with a brown shade when I bought this because I had a bunch of black handbags at the time and maybe one other brown bag.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> This is stunning GF! How did I miss out on this one? And the color......oh my.
> 
> Love it.



Thanks GF! 
This one is from either 2012 or 2013. I got mine in August 2013 at the outlet. 
QVC had some totes later in the same leather.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this one out of my closet to wear today. Don't remember the name of this bag. She has a leather keeper and a pinkish interior.


 
Love this one, love the strap...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive. 
View attachment 3120923

View attachment 3120924


----------



## neonbright

This Coach tote is my closet dive for today, Hello Kitty wanted to join in.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I am really enjoying seeing some of the older Dooney bags that you all have been posting. Lots of beautiful bags in your closets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3120923
> 
> View attachment 3120924



Hi NAC!

I love this style!  I hope you're having a fun Labor Day!



neonbright said:


> This Coach tote is my closet dive for today, Hello Kitty wanted to join in.



Hi NB!

Pretty in pink! Enjoy your Labor Day shopping! (Per your post in the Coach forum. )


----------



## Twoboyz

This was a fun thread to catch up on. I enjoyed seeing all the older bags I've never seen before. 

Sarah, that Sarah bag is so pretty. I love how the logo was done on that bag. 

Thanks for the eye candy everyone. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

neonbright said:


> This Coach tote is my closet dive for today, Hello Kitty wanted to join in.


Loving that pink!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3120923
> 
> View attachment 3120924





neonbright said:


> This Coach tote is my closet dive for today, Hello Kitty wanted to join in.



Great dives, ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This was a fun thread to catch up on. I enjoyed seeing all the older bags I've never seen before.
> 
> Sarah, that Sarah bag is so pretty. I love how the logo was done on that bag.
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy everyone. [emoji4]



Thanks, TB.  It's fun to dig in the closet and find "buried treasure."


----------



## neonbright

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love this style!  I hope you're having a fun Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB!
> 
> Pretty in pink! Enjoy your Labor Day shopping! (Per your post in the Coach forum. )





MrsKC said:


> Loving that pink!





MiaBorsa said:


> Great dives, ladies!



Thanks ladies, I was shopping for my DH his birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love this style!  I hope you're having a fun Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB!
> 
> Pretty in pink! Enjoy your Labor Day shopping! (Per your post in the Coach forum. )


Very pretty color on your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3120923
> 
> View attachment 3120924


Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute. 

View attachment 3121724

View attachment 3121725


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love your blue Brahmin,  such a pretty color.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725


Oh she is gorgeous NAC, love the blue. Have a good day at work.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

neonbright said:


> This Coach tote is my closet dive for today, Hello Kitty wanted to join in.


 

lovely color...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3120923
> 
> View attachment 3120924


 
handsome bag...


----------



## Tomsmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725



That bag is stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725



Lovely bag, NAC.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725



She's beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725


A very pretty color blue.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brought a pretty blue Brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Live It Up

Pulled this pretty one out of my closet today. Michael Kors large Susannah tote in Claret.


----------



## MaryBel

nutsaboutcoach said:


> brought a pretty blue brahmin out of my closet for today's commute.
> 
> View attachment 3121724
> 
> View attachment 3121725




love it!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags


VERY pretty! Love the color with the brown leather.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags



A classic MB, love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> VERY pretty! Love the color with the brown leather.




Thank you GF!
It's perfect for fall!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags


 
I've been looking at those on EBay and QVC, is that Ivy?  Very pretty bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this pretty one out of my closet today. Michael Kors large Susannah tote in Claret.


 
...pretty color...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this pretty one out of my closet today. Michael Kors large Susannah tote in Claret.



Love that claret color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags


   Love the color.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the color.


 
Thanks Sarah!
I love the color and the style! Love those pockets, perfect for the phone and keys.


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> ...pretty color...





MiaBorsa said:


> Love that claret color!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## westvillage

I believed I was buying my first two Dooneys in  the late spring and summer, the Florentine mailbag and the gray Florentine satchel. But now I'm moving after a long time and doing some serious closet diving.  Well I came up with this bag that I had bought at a consignment shop sometime in the 2000s, couldn't say when, and it turns out to be a Dooney!  It hasn't seen the light of day in a decade maybe, but it's in absolute pristine condition. It did not carry well for me because it's very stiff and hard and very black inside so my stuff got lost. But now, it's like I have a brand-new bag. I'm not sure what I'll do with it. Its eyes keep looking at me!  Anyone know what it's called? I don't even know how to Google it since I don't have any style name. And here it is


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*westvillage:*  I don't know what it's called,  but I think it's a very sharp looking handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

westvillage said:


> I believed I was buying my first two Dooneys in  the late spring and summer, the Florentine mailbag and the gray Florentine satchel. But now I'm moving after a long time and doing some serious closet diving.  Well I came up with this bag that I had bought at a consignment shop sometime in the 2000s, couldn't say when, and it turns out to be a Dooney!  It hasn't seen the light of day in a decade maybe, but it's in absolute pristine condition. It did not carry well for me because it's very stiff and hard and very black inside so my stuff got lost. But now, it's like I have a brand-new bag. I'm not sure what I'll do with it. Its eyes keep looking at me!  Anyone know what it's called? I don't even know how to Google it since I don't have any style name. And here it is


It certainly looks new. Try dropping the photo into a google image search to see if anything like it comes up.


----------



## westvillage

YankeeDooney said:


> It certainly looks new. Try dropping the photo into a google image search to see if anything like it comes up.



Thanks Lavender and Yankee.  I did find some images of this line. It's called the perforated Cabriolet tote. I know there were some more recent bags with the Cabriolet name but this one seems to be from a while back despite it's great condition. The bags on eBay from this era of the Cabriolet line come in several shapes, e.g. domed satchel, two shapes of bucket, and a weekender. Some are canvas and leather. They all have those big brass eyes and they have Dooney and Bourke Made in USA  stamped right onto the bottom. They are mostly in so-so condition and none of the sellers mention a year for them. I am kind of fascinated with this bag right now and I'll carry it a few times to see if I can bond with it. I'll post a mod shot. Here is a shot of the stamp on the bottom


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> Thanks Lavender and Yankee.  I did find some images of this line. It's called the perforated Cabriolet tote. I know there were some more recent bags with the Cabriolet name but this one seems to be from a while back despite it's great condition. The bags on eBay from this era of the Cabriolet line come in several shapes, e.g. domed satchel, two shapes of bucket, and a weekender. Some are canvas and leather. They all have those big brass eyes and they have Dooney and Bourke Made in USA  stamped right onto the bottom. They are mostly in so-so condition and none of the sellers mention a year for them. I am kind of fascinated with this bag right now and I'll carry it a few times to see if I can bond with it. I'll post a mod shot. Here is a shot of the stamp on the bottom



So is the perforated part Cabriolet fabric?  QVC used to carry several Cabriolet styles.


----------



## westvillage

The perforated part is a very, very dark brown stiff leather. Looks  like the perforations are created by stamping into the leather but not all the way through so you see the undyed leather showing under each tiny little hole, creating the two toned effect. It's an interesting process, and such a well-made bag! Your question, though, took my thinking a step forward in that it is probably called Cabriolet because it was a line that used canvas, like a cabriolet roof, but then developed some other styles in the line and this was one of them. Attached is a closer look at the perforations, though IRL it requires close examination to see how the perforations are done. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags



Hi MB!

She is a beauty!

I think of you sometimes when I'm on ebay and I see older bags sold and NWT.  They must have a closet like yours full of new bags they haven't worked into rotation yet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> I believed I was buying my first two Dooneys in  the late spring and summer, the Florentine mailbag and the gray Florentine satchel. But now I'm moving after a long time and doing some serious closet diving.  Well I came up with this bag that I had bought at a consignment shop sometime in the 2000s, couldn't say when, and it turns out to be a Dooney!  It hasn't seen the light of day in a decade maybe, but it's in absolute pristine condition. It did not carry well for me because it's very stiff and hard and very black inside so my stuff got lost. But now, it's like I have a brand-new bag. I'm not sure what I'll do with it. Its eyes keep looking at me!  Anyone know what it's called? I don't even know how to Google it since I don't have any style name. And here it is




Hi WV!

That's a nice looking bag! I love the hardware on the straps and the hangtag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love this style!  I hope you're having a fun Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB!
> 
> Pretty in pink! Enjoy your Labor Day shopping! (Per your post in the Coach forum. )


 Thanks  RN!  Me too!!  We had a great Labor Day. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Great dives, ladies!


Thankis!



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.


Thanks!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love your blue Brahmin,  such a pretty color.


Thanks!  I just can't seem to resist blue bags, lol.



MrsKC said:


> Oh she is gorgeous NAC, love the blue. Have a good day at work.


Thanks!  Having a pretty bag helps with having to go back to work, lol.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tomsmom said:


> That bag is stunning!


Thanks!  I love this color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely bag, NAC.


Thanks Sarah!  I love how Brahmin does the blues.  The darker blue is also on my wish list. 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!


Thanks RN!  I'm all about the blue bags, lol.



Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty color blue.


Thanks!  Blue bags are my favorite.



Live It Up said:


> Just gorgeous!!!


Thanks!



MaryBel said:


> love it!


Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Pulled this pretty one out of my closet today. Michael Kors large Susannah tote in Claret.


 Pretty!  Claret is such a rich color.



MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags


Love!  I have her sister in Cranberry.  Lots of room in this bag. 



westvillage said:


> I believed I was buying my first two Dooneys in  the late spring and summer, the Florentine mailbag and the gray Florentine satchel. But now I'm moving after a long time and doing some serious closet diving.  Well I came up with this bag that I had bought at a consignment shop sometime in the 2000s, couldn't say when, and it turns out to be a Dooney!  It hasn't seen the light of day in a decade maybe, but it's in absolute pristine condition. It did not carry well for me because it's very stiff and hard and very black inside so my stuff got lost. But now, it's like I have a brand-new bag. I'm not sure what I'll do with it. Its eyes keep looking at me!  Anyone know what it's called? I don't even know how to Google it since I don't have any style name. And here it is


Now that's a closet dive!  Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> The perforated part is a very, very dark brown stiff leather. Looks  like the perforations are created by stamping into the leather but not all the way through so you see the undyed leather showing under each tiny little hole, creating the two toned effect. It's an interesting process, and such a well-made bag! Your question, though, took my thinking a step forward in that it is probably called Cabriolet because it was a line that used canvas, like a cabriolet roof, but then developed some other styles in the line and this was one of them. Attached is a closer look at the perforations, though IRL it requires close examination to see how the perforations are done. Thanks!



It's very unique; I wonder if it was a sample bag.  As far as I know, only the Cabriolet fabric bags were part of the Cabriolet collection.  I wonder if Dooney's customer service could provide any info...is there a style number tag inside?


----------



## westvillage

Aha... a style number... I'll check for that. These are things I don't think automatically think to do.  Thanks.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty for all this week. She was still new with tags



Just seeing this!  Been enjoying using my Cranberry one the past few days.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.



Beautiful! That's the Coach I love. Coach "shot themselves in the foot" when they discontinued the Madison line, on their way to becoming a "Premier Designer" line. Can't figure out why they send me PCE's when they don't apply to their "new" designs. Just not paying close to $600 bucks for an Ace Satchel even though I like the bag. Dooney trade in sounds good to me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.




Drop dead gorgeous! Wow... So unique!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.



Hello Lover.....(hehehe)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.




She's so pretty Sarah!
I had the black version but ended up returning it. Mine was not as soft as the Juliette I have in the same leather so back she went.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Beautiful! That's the Coach I love. Coach "shot themselves in the foot" when they discontinued the Madison line, on their way to becoming a "Premier Designer" line. Can't figure out why they send me PCE's when they don't apply to their "new" designs. Just not paying close to $600 bucks for an Ace Satchel even though I like the bag. Dooney trade in sounds good to me.



I totally agree, Pix.  The Madison and Legacy lines were my all-time favorites.  To see Madison "downgraded" to MFF was a nail in Coach's coffin as far as I'm concerned.  

My favorite Coach SA called me this morning to remind me about the PCE; she said the Ace is excluded but that she could honor the 30% for me.     Too bad I don't like the dark colored hardware; that really is a cute satchel...but not $600 cute.   I'm ordering the navy Nomad hobo in glove leather, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Drop dead gorgeous! Wow... So unique!



Thanks, girlie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Hello Lover.....(hehehe)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty Sarah!
> I had the black version but ended up returning it. Mine was not as soft as the Juliette I have in the same leather so back she went.



I love my Lindseys, MB!   I don't think I could part with any of 'em.   My only regret about this one is that I totally missed out on the wallet.  Dang.  

Oh, and I loved the Juliette in this leather.   This Lindsey is looking a little dry so I'm going to condition her before she goes back into her dustbag.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.



LOVE this bag!  In fact, I love anythng Madison!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> LOVE this bag!  In fact, I love anythng Madison!



Me too, Rosie!   This was one of my last FOS buys before the "Great Lockout of 2013".


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I love my Lindseys, MB!   I don't think I could part with any of 'em.   My only regret about this one is that I totally missed out on the wallet.  Dang.
> 
> Oh, and I loved the Juliette in this leather.   This Lindsey is looking a little dry so I'm going to condition her before she goes back into her dustbag.




I love them too! I just didn't feel the one I had.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.


 Whoa, I've never seen anything quite like that, I love it!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Whoa, I've never seen anything quite like that, I love it!!!



Thanks, HG.  I have several of the Lindsey styles in various colors and embossing.  It's one of my all-time favorite Coach silhouettes.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too, Rosie!   This was one of my last FOS buys before the "Great Lockout of 2013".




Lol I remember it well!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.


Holy Cowhide! I can understand why. It is gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...  one of my all-time favorite Coach "Lindsey" satchels in tobacco.




 I love everything about this picture! This line of coach bags is one of my all-time favorites.  well, this and the legacy line. 

Awesome closet dive!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive. The color is Chili and is less orange in real life.
View attachment 3128799

View attachment 3128800


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive. The color is Chili and is less orange in real life.
> View attachment 3128799
> 
> View attachment 3128800



Love her, NAC.  I have the black in that bag.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive. The color is Chili and is less orange in real life.
> View attachment 3128799
> 
> View attachment 3128800


 
She's gorgeous GF! I have the N/S one in the same color as you, no surprise there!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wow!!  I just can't believe what beautiful treasures you girls are finding on your diving expeditions!!  Yet another gorgeous bag!!  No diving in my closet yet, it's all too new...


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive. The color is Chili and is less orange in real life.
> View attachment 3128799
> 
> View attachment 3128800


Stunning red croco bag! Love it NAC.


----------



## Twoboyz

Great dives Sarah and NAC! Both are beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace. 

This was a TJMAXX score for half off. 

And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much. 
View attachment 3129841

View attachment 3129843


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace.
> 
> This was a TJMAXX score for half off.
> 
> And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much.
> View attachment 3129841
> 
> View attachment 3129843



I love this bag. I am not really a Coach girl, but this is one bag I would love to have. She is lovely; ).


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace.
> 
> This was a TJMAXX score for half off.
> 
> And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much.
> View attachment 3129841
> 
> View attachment 3129843




Happy Hump Day! That's a beautiful rich color. I can see why you wanted to have two.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace.
> 
> This was a TJMAXX score for half off.
> 
> And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much.
> View attachment 3129841
> 
> View attachment 3129843


 
Candace in cognac is Gorgeous!
Well, I think any Legacy bag in cognac is gorgeous! The color is just awesome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace.
> 
> This was a TJMAXX score for half off.
> 
> And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much.
> View attachment 3129841
> 
> View attachment 3129843



   Candace is fabulous.   The "new" Coach can't compare, IMO.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day from Medium Cognac Candace.
> 
> This was a TJMAXX score for half off.
> 
> And the only bag I have two of in the same color, but different sizes. I love this one that much.
> View attachment 3129841
> 
> View attachment 3129843


Very beautiful bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Who remembers this one?...Nina bundle in cranberry from the 12 DOD (2012)


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Who remembers this one?...Nina bundle in cranberry from the 12 DOD (2012)


That is so pretty. Looks soft. Pebble leather? Very nice.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty. Looks soft. Pebble leather? Very nice.


 


Thanks TM!
It is very soft. I think it said pebble leather, but I think it is Dillen or Portofino.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TM!
> It is very soft. I think it said pebble leather, but I think it is Dillen or Portofino.


I see. Very nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Who remembers this one?...Nina bundle in cranberry from the 12 DOD (2012)



Hi MB!

Me, me, me! I remember!   I would never has guessed the year, or that it was from the 12 DOD, but I do remember the style with the wristlet. (Does that count? )

They're pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That's a very pretty color, do you still use her?  What is her lining?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Who remembers this one?...Nina bundle in cranberry from the 12 DOD (2012)



I remember the Nina bundle!   I owned one of the original pebbled leather Ninas (with the different logo) in navy.   I don't know what happened to that bag, but I still have my two wool plaid Ninas!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember the Nina bundle!   I owned one of the original pebbled leather Ninas (with the different logo) in navy.   I don't know what happened to that bag, but I still have my two wool plaid Ninas!



Hi Sarah!

I remember these too!   It's fun to see these!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Me, me, me! I remember!   I would never has guessed the year, or that it was from the 12 DOD, but I do remember the style with the wristlet. (Does that count? )
> 
> They're pretty!


 
Hey GF!
I couldn't remember if it was 2011 or 2012, so I had to go and look for the email.


Yes, it counts!


Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's a very pretty color, do you still use her?  What is her lining?




Yes, but not very often (which applies to most of my bags).
The lining is red fabric. The wristlet has the red coated fabric.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember the Nina bundle!   I owned one of the original pebbled leather Ninas (with the different logo) in navy.   I don't know what happened to that bag, but I still have my two wool plaid Ninas!




I love yours! The red one always haunts me! I passed on it once at the outlet and regretted it ever since.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I remember these too!   It's fun to see these!





MaryBel said:


> I love yours! The red one always haunts me! I passed on it once at the outlet and regretted it ever since.



Thanks, y'all.  I always carry the red plaid during the Christmas season.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This one still had the tags on it. Heritage Blue Selma. 
View attachment 3131847

View attachment 3131849


----------



## MiaBorsa

Selma's a looker, NAC.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This one still had the tags on it. Heritage Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3131847
> 
> View attachment 3131849


That color is so pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This one still had the tags on it. Heritage Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3131847
> 
> View attachment 3131849



Very pretty. I really love the Selma!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This one still had the tags on it. Heritage Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3131847
> 
> View attachment 3131849




Selma looks hot in this color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Selma's a looker, NAC.


 


Trudysmom said:


> That color is so pretty!


 


Live It Up said:


> Very pretty. I really love the Selma!


 


MaryBel said:


> Selma looks hot in this color!


 
Thanks y'all!  I do love my blue bags, lol.  I have to share this:  As I was walking from my car to get a smoothie for lunch, a young guy (20's) stopped me to tell me how pretty my bag was.  He asked if it was Kate Spade, but I showed him it was MK.  

First, I was surprised that the compliment came from a young man, and that he even knew brand names.  It was surreal.  That does NOT normally happen in my part of the world.  The guys I know don't care a bit about handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!  I do love my blue bags, lol.  I have to share this:  As I was walking from my car to get a smoothie for lunch, a young guy (20's) stopped me to tell me how pretty my bag was.  He asked if it was Kate Spade, but I showed him it was MK.
> 
> First, I was surprised that the compliment came from a young man, and that he even knew brand names.  It was surreal.  That does NOT normally happen in my part of the world.  The guys I know don't care a bit about handbags.



LOL.  His GF/wife must drag him purse shopping.      My niece's BF is like that; he recognizes brands and usually scopes out what I'm carrying.  He has bought a couple of MK bags for my niece and he always shows them to me...haha.  (And he has good taste, too!!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!  I do love my blue bags, lol.  I have to share this:  As I was walking from my car to get a smoothie for lunch, a young guy (20's) stopped me to tell me how pretty my bag was.  He asked if it was Kate Spade, but I showed him it was MK.
> 
> First, I was surprised that the compliment came from a young man, and that he even knew brand names.  It was surreal.  That does NOT normally happen in my part of the world.  The guys I know don't care a bit about handbags.





MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  His GF/wife must drag him purse shopping.      My niece's BF is like that; he recognizes brands and usually scopes out what I'm carrying.  He has bought a couple of MK bags for my niece and he always shows them to me...haha.  (And he has good taste, too!!)



 

My son said he was working outside with another guy and a woman walked by. The guy he was with said to my son, "She has a nice a**". My son said, "It's Michael Kors." The guy just stared at him and my son said,  "You said she has a nice bag, right?" When he found out  what the  guy really said, he blamed me for always pointing out handbags on women when we're together. I can't help it, I do that with whoever I'm with!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My son said he was working outside with another guy and a woman walked by. The guy he was with said to my son, "She has a nice a**". My son said, "It's Michael Kors." The guy just stared at him and my son said,  "You said she has a nice bag, right?" When he found out  what the  guy really said, he blamed me for always pointing out handbags on women when we're together. I can't help it, I do that with whoever I'm with!



   HAHA, that's hilarious!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive, Kate Spade Little Minka in affogato.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive, Kate Spade Little Minka in affogato.




I can't believe what you ladies find in the backs of your closets!!  Lovely!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I can't believe what you ladies find in the backs of your closets!!  Lovely!!



Thanks HG!   I have the beginnings of a "purse guilt" episode, so I have to drag out some that haven't been out in a while.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> My son said he was working outside with another guy and a woman walked by. The guy he was with said to my son, "She has a nice a**". My son said, "It's Michael Kors." The guy just stared at him and my son said,  "You said she has a nice bag, right?" When he found out  what the  guy really said, he blamed me for always pointing out handbags on women when we're together. I can't help it, I do that with whoever I'm with!




 My ribs hurt. I tried to read this to someone and could not get through it because I was laughing too much.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> My son said he was working outside with another guy and a woman walked by. The guy he was with said to my son, "She has a nice a**". My son said, "It's Michael Kors." The guy just stared at him and my son said,  "You said she has a nice bag, right?" When he found out  what the  guy really said, he blamed me for always pointing out handbags on women when we're together. I can't help it, I do that with whoever I'm with!




OMG this is great! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive, Kate Spade Little Minka in affogato.




So pretty! I hate purse guilt. [emoji17] Nothing like a little episode to rekindle a long lost love though. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Who remembers this one?...Nina bundle in cranberry from the 12 DOD (2012)







MiaBorsa said:


> I remember the Nina bundle!   I owned one of the original pebbled leather Ninas (with the different logo) in navy.   I don't know what happened to that bag, but I still have my two wool plaid Ninas!




I don't think I've seen these before. I think k they were before my Dooney days. They are really cute! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> This one still had the tags on it. Heritage Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3131847
> 
> View attachment 3131849




Such a pretty color and I love the pop of green pouf on there. Great color combo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
View attachment 3135833

View attachment 3135834


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
> View attachment 3135833
> 
> View attachment 3135834




Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
> View attachment 3135833
> 
> View attachment 3135834



Great pop of color, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I hate purse guilt. [emoji17] Nothing like a little episode to rekindle a long lost love though. [emoji4]



Ugh, I hate it, too.  But at least it will get me back on the ban wagon where I belong.     I have 2 bags coming this week and then I'm hanging up the checkbook for a while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I hate it, too.  But at least it will get me back on the ban wagon where I belong.     I have 2 bags coming this week and then I'm hanging up the checkbook for a while.




Good luck. I'm back on too. I just had one little indiscretion called the TSV. Oops.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
> View attachment 3135833
> 
> View attachment 3135834







MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.




NAC and Sarah, I'm green with envy! Both are gorgeous bags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.


 
OMG, this is just gorgeous! Love this shade of green!


----------



## MaryBel

My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> NAC and Sarah, I'm green with envy! Both are gorgeous bags.





MaryBel said:


> OMG, this is just gorgeous! Love this shade of green!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.



Beautiful color!  I have always liked that style.  (And let's not discuss "new with tags."  )


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful color!  I have always liked that style.  (And *let's not discuss "new with tags."* )




Thanks Sarah!
I completely agree!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.




Very nice! Love the color. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.


Oh gorgeous, love the green and she looks soft.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous, love the green and she looks soft.....



Thanks, KC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
> View attachment 3135833
> 
> View attachment 3135834


Whoa, a little bit green? Does it have an 'off' switch? Just kidding NAC? What a cheerful color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.



Wow Mia, I almost guessed Coach at first glance. I love this green too.



MaryBel said:


> My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.


 GF, very nice color, reminds me of your raspberry ostrich satchel (which I love).
The Davis is such a pretty tote.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.




I'm lovin all your closet finds!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow Mia, I almost guessed Coach at first glance. I love this green too.





ilikesunshine said:


> I'm lovin all your closet finds!



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Todays closet dive was a little bit green.
> View attachment 3135833
> 
> View attachment 3135834



Love it!!! I lusted after that green swagger, but had to pass on it as I couldn't really make it work with my wardrobe. It is,a beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin' the Kate Spade area.   Today it's KS Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.



That is a beautiful shade of green! Love it!!!


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.



Beautiful!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> That is a beautiful shade of green! Love it!!!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> It's very unique; I wonder if it was a sample bag.  As far as I know, only the Cabriolet fabric bags were part of the Cabriolet collection.  I wonder if Dooney's customer service could provide any info...is there a style number tag inside?




Dooney had a whole collection of this perforated leather.  It was called Cabrio leather and was out in about 1999-2000.  I had a backpack style bag that was black/black just like this tote.  Oh how I wish now I had not sold it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> My closet dive is magenta. Davis Tassel tote in magenta. This is in the same leather as the Claremont collection. It's from a few years ago. It was still new.




Beautiful! I love that shade of pink. It also looks carefree.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive on the morning commute. Another Dillards clearance deal. 
View attachment 3137456

View attachment 3137457


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive on the morning commute. Another Dillards clearance deal.
> View attachment 3137456
> 
> View attachment 3137457


 
Very pretty, love the gray..


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive on the morning commute. Another Dillards clearance deal.
> View attachment 3137456
> 
> View attachment 3137457




Nice!


----------



## momjules

I love that stagecoach. Very nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive on the morning commute. Another Dillards clearance deal.
> View attachment 3137456
> 
> View attachment 3137457


Nice bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cole Haan dive today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan dive today.


 


Another lovely bag; do you girls actually get to wear all of these bags especially those of you who have 20 and more?  I hope so....

The problem with this thread is that I see bags I never new existed and am now trolling EBay for several of them...I guess this just never ends does it


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Another lovely bag; do you girls actually get to wear all of these bags especially those of you who have 20 and more?  I hope so....
> 
> The problem with this thread is that I see bags I never new existed and am now trolling EBay for several of them...I guess this just never ends does it



Thanks.   And no, I don't wear a fraction of them.     I consider myself a "collector."  Bags are my thing.  I love owning them and looking at them, and picking out one to carry.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan dive today.


That bag is very pretty and looks very soft.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Another lovely bag; do you girls actually get to wear all of these bags especially those of you who have 20 and more?  I hope so....
> 
> The problem with this thread is that I see bags I never new existed and am now trolling EBay for several of them...I guess this just never ends does it


I wear all of mine. I am SO picky about bags I like. Now that florentine is hard to find, I am just enjoying what I have.

I do like to  collect DB and some Coach and keep them looking new. I have them all arranged by style and brand in my closet. I keep them out, no bags,  so I can plan my outfits and enjoy them.


----------



## Marisaa

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan dive today.


Cole Haan makes good staff! I have five Cole Haan bags and checking their website constantly. Awesome prices on sale and superb quality.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wear all of mine. I am SO picky about bags I like. Now that florentine is hard to find, I am just enjoying what I have.
> 
> I do like to  collect DB and some Coach and keep them looking new. I have them all arranged by style and brand in my closet. I keep them out, no bags,  so I can plan my outfits and enjoy them.


 
I only have a fraction of what you girls have but I like to leave them out too so I can admire them, that's half the fun!!  I doubt that I will ever pack them away in bags regardless of how many I end up with.  I have taken over two chairs that are now my bag chairs.  When we know someone is coming, my husband orders me to take the bags away but they go right back after company has gone!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan dive today.




Another gorgeous hobo. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I only have a fraction of what you girls have but I like to leave them out too so I can admire them, that's half the fun!!  I doubt that I will ever pack them away in bags regardless of how many I end up with.  I have taken over two chairs that are now my bag chairs.  When we know someone is coming, my husband orders me to take the bags away but they go right back after company has gone!




Rotflmao[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> That bag is very pretty and looks very soft.


Thanks.  It is soft.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Marisaa said:


> Cole Haan makes good staff! I have five Cole Haan bags and checking their website constantly. Awesome prices on sale and superb quality.



Yes, they do.  I love their outlet stores, too, though I haven't been in a long while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I only have a fraction of what you girls have but I like to leave them out too so I can admire them, that's half the fun!!  I doubt that I will ever pack them away in bags regardless of how many I end up with.  I have taken over two chairs that are now my bag chairs.  When we know someone is coming, my husband orders me to take the bags away but they go right back after company has gone!



   I have to keep mine in dust bags.    I hate dust, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Another gorgeous hobo. [emoji7]



Thanks TB.   (A brown hobo; whoda thunkit )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just a bit of Black and Gold pebbly yumminess for today's closet dive. 
View attachment 3142502

View attachment 3142503


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a bit of Black and Gold pebbly yumminess for today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3142502
> 
> View attachment 3142503



Phoebe looks stunning, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's Carlyle.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's Carlyle.


 

_Very_  pretty!!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   And no, I don't wear a fraction of them.     ... ."  Bags are my thing.  I love owning them and looking at them, and picking out one to carry.



Me, too.  

I own a good number and haven't worn many for a good spell,  because I tend to like to carry one for however long until I don't. (I'm the same way with food, clothes, nail polish, etc.)

I love looking at them and keep them in where I can see and reach for them in my living room (wall unit) and bedroom (book and media case).


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   And no, I don't wear a fraction of them.     ... ."  Bags are my thing.  I love owning them and looking at them, and picking out one to carry.



Me, too.  

I own a good number and haven't worn many for a good spell,  because I tend to like to carry one for however long until I don't. (I'm the same way with food, clothes, nail polish, etc.)

I love looking at them and keep them where I can see and reach for them in my living room (wall unit) and bedroom (book and media case).


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I own a good number and haven't worn many for a good spell,  because I tend to like to carry one for however long until I don't. (I'm the same way with food, clothes, nail polish, etc.)
> 
> I love looking at them and keep them where I can see and reach for them in my living room (wall unit) and bedroom (book and media case).


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive, Kate Spade Little Minka in affogato.



I love your selection of handbags...a nice variety of styles and leathers!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan dive today.



Yummy!



hydrangeagirl said:


> The problem with this thread is that I see bags I never new existed and am now trolling EBay for several of them...I guess this just never ends does it



Tell me about it, right there with you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   And no, I don't wear a fraction of them.     I consider myself a "collector."  Bags are my thing.  I love owning them and looking at them, and picking out one to carry.



Agree completely 



Trudysmom said:


> I wear all of mine. I am SO picky about bags I like. Now that florentine is hard to find, I am just enjoying what I have.
> 
> I do like to  collect DB and some Coach and keep them looking new. I have them all arranged by style and brand in my closet. I keep them out, no bags,  so I can plan my outfits and enjoy them.



It probably helps to keep them out.  I think I need to re-arrange mine so I can switch them more easily


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I love your selection of handbags...a nice variety of styles and leathers!



Thank you; that is a really sweet thing to say.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> _Very_  pretty!!


Thanks HG!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a bit of Black and Gold pebbly yumminess for today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3142502
> 
> View attachment 3142503


A very pretty bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a bit of Black and Gold pebbly yumminess for today's closet dive.
> View attachment 3142502
> 
> View attachment 3142503


 
Simple and elegant...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work. 

View attachment 3144529

View attachment 3144530


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530



really a very cute bag...


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530


Very pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530




Sweet! I wish I could do pink, but having that color anywhere near me washes me out. I love that color, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530



Cute bag, NAC.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530


Twins!  My husband bought me this bag for Easter and filled it with candy.  It is my only Coach bag.  Thank you for sharing your photo.  It brought back a wonderful memory.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is in honor of Geaux  Pink Day at work.
> 
> View attachment 3144529
> 
> View attachment 3144530




So cute and cheerful with that pink pouf!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.

In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.

Ocelot Kimberely 
View attachment 3148625

View attachment 3148626


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626


Great bag. Very pretty and love the colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626



Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626



What an awesome handbag! Just gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Haley Satchel.


----------



## Pixie RN

You just can't beat a good looking satchel plus it's matching wallet. Always works.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Haley Satchel.




Handsome bag, great color and looks like there's lots of room inside, not to mention the matching wallet!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Haley Satchel.


 
Mia:  that a stunning combination.  The color looks so rich and of course,  the satchel is my favorite style handbag.   Enjo your closet treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *My apologies for the drive by posting.* I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626



Hi NAC!

 Your post reminded me of when I was working.  I had to drop off loan files at our Operations department for processing.  I called them "drive bys" because I'd run in, hit them with more work, and run out!   But I wish I was carrying your Ocelot Kimberly at the time! She's a beauty!




MiaBorsa said:


> Haley Satchel.



Hi Sarah! :kiss:

I love Haley!  I actually bought her but had immediate Buyer's Remorse and had the SA void the sale. At the time ( March, 2013) I really wanted the RM MAB but I was vacationing in Vegas and I gave in to the urge of buying something and Macy's was offering 25% off all Coach items.  I'm happy I held out for the RM bag but every time I see a Haley satchel I wish she was also in my closet, I mean my collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> You just can't beat a good looking satchel plus it's matching wallet. Always works.



I agree, Pix!  Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Handsome bag, great color and looks like there's lots of room inside, not to mention the matching wallet!



Thanks, HG.  I'm a sucker for a matching wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  that a stunning combination.  The color looks so rich and of course,  the satchel is my favorite style handbag.   Enjo your closet treasure.


Thanks, LJ.  I have had some shoulder issues lately and I find satchels are easier to manage.   (My closet is my favorite place, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> I love Haley!  I actually bought her but had immediate Buyer's Remorse and had the SA void the sale. At the time ( March, 2013) I really wanted the RM MAB but I was vacationing in Vegas and I gave in to the urge of buying something and Macy's was offering 25% off all Coach items.  I'm happy I held out for the RM bag but every time I see a Haley satchel I wish she was also in my closet, I mean my collection!



Hey sugarplum!      I love Haley; she is just a beautiful satchel.   Of course the MAM is equally stunning!!   It doesn't hurt to own them both.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626



NAC,
I have always liked the Kimberely. I love the profile of his bag. She's a mighty "classy closet dive."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey sugarplum!      I love Haley; she is just a beautiful satchel.   Of course the MAM is equally stunning!!   It doesn't hurt to own them both.



The hardest part about doing the right thing (other than actually doing the right thing!), is knowing how much you may miss a bag if you don't get it when you have a chance.  I was trying to do the right thing and not buy two satchels back to back so I could give as much love as I could to one, but even now Haley haunts me.  Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to ebay to checkout Haley bags.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> The hardest part about doing the right thing (other than actually doing the right thing!), is knowing how much you may miss a bag if you don't get it when you have a chance.  I was trying to do the right thing and not buy two satchels back to back so I could give as much love as I could to one, but even now Haley haunts me.  Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to ebay to checkout Haley bags.......



LOL.  I think Joy is like that about the Molly.  She always wanted that bag and kept talking herself out of it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I think Joy is like that about the Molly.  She always wanted that bag and kept talking herself out of it.



 We take turns trying to push each other off the ledge, but we're just not jumpers!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> We take turns trying to push each other off the ledge, but we're just not jumpers!




Hey GF, what happened? Did you call?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, what happened? Did you call?



Hey MB!

Not yet.  That's another ledge I'm not ready to jump off yet.   I keep looking at it online.  I actually like mushroom, but it's probably looking more blush pink online than it would be IRL.  I'm going to carry it for a long time so I have to choose wisely!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> Not yet.  That's another ledge I'm not ready to jump off yet.   I keep looking at it online.  I actually like mushroom, but it's probably looking more blush pink online than it would be IRL.  I'm going to carry it for a long time so I have to choose wisely!




Well, they had black too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.



Swoon!! Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.


Oh I love that bag and pattern. So pretty. I think NAC has the Asher Tote in that pattern as well. I always remember the bags I wish I had. Love it! Will have to add yous to the wish I had list.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.


Very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.


  What a beauty that is!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the drive by posting. I will do my best to catch up on everybody's posts and comments as soon as I can.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to share today's closet dive.
> 
> Ocelot Kimberely
> View attachment 3148625
> 
> View attachment 3148626


 
Very sophisticated..


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Swoon!! Gorgeous!





YankeeDooney said:


> Oh I love that bag and pattern. So pretty. I think NAC has the Asher Tote in that pattern as well. I always remember the bags I wish I had. Love it! Will have to add yous to the wish I had list.





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





hydrangeagirl said:


> What a beauty that is!!!



Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Saturday Closet Dive!      Found my Brahmin Tortoise Seville Duxbury satchel.



Too funny!  I just bought the large duxbury satchel in cocoa.  I love this bag


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Too funny!  I just bought the large duxbury satchel in cocoa.  I love this bag


And....when can we see it?


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> And....when can we see it?



I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......


The bag is lovely. But I cringe when I see these sanitizers attached to bags. A friend of mine did that and had a mishap. Yes, the sanitizer leaked and ruined her bag. Is cute worth the risk? I don't think so....IMO.
But again love Ms. Duxbury.


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> The bag is lovely. But I cringe when I see these sanitizers attached to bags. A friend of mine did that and had a mishap. Yes, the sanitizer leaked and ruined her bag. Is cute worth the risk? I don't think so....IMO.
> But again love Ms. Duxbury.



Wow!   I've never had one spill in/on my bag.  I've carried them for years.  Although, I did have one explode in my car.  Got too hot I suppose


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Wow!   I've never had one spill in/on my bag.  I've carried them for years.  Although, I did have one explode in my car.  Got too hot I suppose


Maybe it would be safer to put the sanitizer on a keychain...just sayin'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......



She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.

Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

More lovely treasure from the deep.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> More lovely treasure from the deep.



Thanks HG.  With my wonky shoulder, I'm finding satchels and totes are easier to deal with.   (Bad news for someone who has cornered the hobo market, lol.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.
> 
> Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...




Girl you killing me with all your matching accessories... [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......


That is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.
> 
> Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...


Another beauty, MB. Are you staying dry in TX?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl you killing me with all your matching accessories... [emoji7]



   I used to be the "one wallet wonder", then a poster on the old QVC Dooney board kept posting her matching accessories.      It didn't take long for me to get sucked into the vortex!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Another beauty, MB. Are you staying dry in TX?



Thanks, KC!   We got over 8" of rain in the past 24 hours!!   :rain::storm:   Since they had predicted a possibility of as much as 24", we did OK.   Our pool ran over twice and hubby had to scurry out there and drain it down.   There has been a lot of street flooding in the city, but we are OK.   It's still raining and we are under wind advisory.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC!   We got over 8" of rain in the past 24 hours!!   :rain::storm:   Since they had predicted a possibility of as much as 24", we did OK.   Our pool ran over twice and hubby had to scurry out there and drain it down.   There has been a lot of street flooding in the city, but we are OK.   It's still raining and we are under wind advisory.


Oh 8" is a ton but glad you guys are doing ok. Here in IN we are supposed to get 2-3 in on Tues-Wed, from the hurricane. That is just crazy, how the weather in Mexico affects the mid west!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.
> 
> Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...



Wow!  That's really similar.......beautiful


----------



## ahirau

All these Brahmins are really gorgeous!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I used to be the "one wallet wonder", then a poster on the old QVC Dooney board kept posting her matching accessories.      It didn't take long for me to get sucked into the vortex!!



Right there with you...i like matching my wallets and when i don't, i feel like i'm breaking some law, LOL!  if my wallet isn't an exact match, it's pretty darn close.

One of the managers at the outlet was making fun of me (in a nice way) cuz i like to match my wallets to my bags.  She does 1 wallet in a bold color...like Red.  I like that idea but i'm too far down the path to turnaround


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Right there with you...i like matching my wallets and when i don't, i feel like i'm breaking some law, LOL!  if my wallet isn't an exact match, it's pretty darn close.
> 
> One of the managers at the outlet was making fun of me (in a nice way) cuz i like to match my wallets to my bags.  She does 1 wallet in a bold color...like Red.  I like that idea but i'm too far down the path to turnaround



   I know I have issues.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......







MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.
> 
> Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...




Beautiful Brahmins! I think the cocoa is my favorite color and you're right Sarah, that truffle color looks very similar. Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC!   We got over 8" of rain in the past 24 hours!!   :rain::storm:   Since they had predicted a possibility of as much as 24", we did OK.   Our pool ran over twice and hubby had to scurry out there and drain it down.   There has been a lot of street flooding in the city, but we are OK.   It's still raining and we are under wind advisory.




I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think a wallet that matches a handbag is a very elegant look.  But,  I can't go there.   I change my handbag about 5 times a week and my wallet about 4 times a year.  I could match up a lot of handbags and wallets,  but I don't have the patience to move all the stuff in the wallet.  Hats off to those of you who do.  Very classy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful Brahmins! I think the cocoa is my favorite color and you're right Sarah, that truffle color looks very similar. Gorgeous!





Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you're okay.



   Thanks TB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.

*Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


Beautiful bag and photos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*



Hi YD!

She's a beautiful vintage bag!  And I love your pics!  They're perfect for a "Fall" for Dooney AD!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag and photos!


Thanks TM. This was one of those leathers that is supposed to have that well-worn kicked around look. It almost looks dirty in the photos but I can assure that it is pristine. It appears as if there was a glaze that was rubbed into the leather to give it that worn appearance. It was one of my early purchases from dooney.com around 2005-2006 I think.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


She is a beauty! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TM. This was one of those leathers that is supposed to have that well-worn kicked around look. It almost looks dirty in the photos but I can assure that it is pristine. It appears as if there was a glaze that was rubbed into the leather to give it that worn appearance. It was one of my early purchases from dooney.com around 2005-2006 I think.


That vintage, antiqued look on the leather reminds me of the leather on my Coach Indigo patchwork bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> She's a beautiful vintage bag!  And I love your pics!  They're perfect for a "Fall" for Dooney AD!





MrsKC said:


> She is a beauty! Thank you for sharing!!



Thanks Ladies! A nice fall day today.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


That is a beautiful bag, perfect for fall! And you take such wonderful photos to set them off!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*



Pretty bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


 
She is a beautiful vintage bag.  Bringing her out for a little attention and appreciation is good for you both!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*




Sooo pretty! Love that shape.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> That is a beautiful bag, perfect for fall! And you take such wonderful photos to set them off!





MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag!





hydrangeagirl said:


> She is a beautiful vintage bag.  Bringing her out for a little attention and appreciation is good for you both!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty! Love that shape.



Thank you ladies! It's fun to do the photo shoots. Nice change of pace.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  the vintage look seems to be in fashion.... the Toledo leather is made to look like that too.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*




WOW, she is gorgeous!
I have never seen this one before! Love the leather treatment!


And your pics are amazing!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  the vintage look seems to be in fashion.... the Toledo leather is made to look like that too.



Yes LJ, I've also noticed many shoes and boots with the vintage or antiqued look as well. It's more for the casual side of things but I do like it when it is done tastefully.



MaryBel said:


> WOW, she is gorgeous!
> I have never seen this one before! Love the leather treatment!
> 
> And your pics are amazing!



Thanks GF! And thanks for the pics love! I am trying to challenge myself to create some nice photo opps.


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*



Wow...very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
View attachment 3177400

View attachment 3177401


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401


 
That color is about as pretty as it gets!!  Beautiful~!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401



Just looking at the beautiful blue of the bag is so calming!  I love the color and the bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401


Love that color.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> That color is about as pretty as it gets!!  Beautiful~!!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Just looking at the beautiful blue of the bag is so calming!  I love the color and the bag!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Love that color.


 


MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


 


Thanks y'all!  They had me with blue.  I kept stalking this color until I saw it go on clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Pulled this baby out today. It has been a long time. I still want to get a purse organizer for this one because it can get very slouchy. Thought the rustic look would look nice outside in the fall colors so I decided to do a little photo shoot.
> 
> *Vintage Leather Double Pocket Hobo.*


 
Wow!  That.Is.Gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was actually about to post it in the non-dooney thread.  Here is a little treat before Halloween.  I know the sanitizer is a little childish for such a classy bag, but I couldn't help it.  The cat was so cute.......


That is gorgeous!  I love how Brahmin does the browns.  So rich looking. 



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, GG!   I love the cocoa.    It is similar to the now-discontinued "truffle" color, but glossier.
> 
> Here is my Medium Alden tote in the old truffle color...


 
Another beauty.  Love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401



So pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401


Gulp......what a beautiful bag and color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive resulted in Molly getting some love today.
View attachment 3178472

View attachment 3178474


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf gets to come out and play today. I love this color. Next on my list is a bag in the ink color.
> View attachment 3177400
> 
> View attachment 3177401



Love this!  Brahmin has some beautiful new bags out in Dillards too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive resulted in Molly getting some love today.
> View attachment 3178472
> 
> View attachment 3178474



Love Molly!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Love this!  Brahmin has some beautiful new bags out in Dillards too!



They certainly do, Rosie!!   I was eyeballing the "tobacco carlisle" collection as I left Dillard's yesterday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> They certainly do, Rosie!!   I was eyeballing the "tobacco carlisle" collection as I left Dillard's yesterday.







Love this one!  She's in my future.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.




Good luck!  My daughter has a MRI tomorrow for shoulder/neck pain also.  Hoping for a resolution for you and her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 3178531
> 
> 
> Love this one!  She's in my future.


That collection is beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive resulted in Molly getting some love today.
> View attachment 3178472
> 
> View attachment 3178474



Happy Friday-Eve NAC! 

Molly is a pretty riding companion! 

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.



Hey Sarah! 

I've always loved Madison!

Best wishes at your appointment today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 3178531
> 
> 
> Love this one!  She's in my future.



Hi Rosie! 

She's a beauty!  I hope she's in your near future!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive resulted in Molly getting some love today.
> View attachment 3178472
> 
> View attachment 3178474


I love the colors, tassels and key fob. SO pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.


A really lovely tote.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive resulted in Molly getting some love today.
> View attachment 3178472
> 
> View attachment 3178474


 

Wow, that's different!!  I like it!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.


 

Very pretty tote.  Hope the MRI yields some answers to your shoulder problems!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Good luck!  My daughter has a MRI tomorrow for shoulder/neck pain also.  Hoping for a resolution for you and her!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> I've always loved Madison!
> 
> Best wishes at your appointment today!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty tote.  Hope the MRI yields some answers to your shoulder problems!



I want to thank everyone for your good wishes.     The MRI was awful; it hurt so much to lie on my back in that machine; I wanted to cry like a big baby.    Rosie, I hope your daughter doesn't have so much pain during the procedure; I'll be thinking about her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another beauty.  Love it.





Trudysmom said:


> A really lovely tote.



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I want to thank everyone for your good wishes.     The MRI was awful; it hurt so much to lie on my back in that machine; I wanted to cry like a big baby.    Rosie, I hope your daughter doesn't have so much pain during the procedure; I'll be thinking about her.


 

Oh, I'm so sorry, I was afraid it would be awful.  They put you in position and tell you not to move one iota.   I have nerve damage and when the nerve in my arm starts to twist I have to move it to stop the excruciating pain  and I was moaning and carrying on like a crazy lady  during the whole ordeal.  They had to keep asking  if they should stop but I'd gone through several minutes and couldn't stand the thought if starting  over.  About 1 year later I had another one and it wasn't as bad, nothing had changed but my nerves didn't twist like the first time!  

Rosie, I hope your daughter's experience is more pleasant, I really do!!  Good luck to you both...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, I was afraid it would be awful.  They put you in position and tell you not to move one iota.   I have nerve damage and when the nerve in my arm starts to twist I have to move it to stop the excruciating pain  and I was moaning and carrying on like a crazy lady  during the whole ordeal.  They had to keep asking  if they should stop but I'd gone through several minutes and couldn't stand the thought if starting  over.  About 1 year later I had another one and it wasn't as bad, nothing had changed but my nerves didn't twist like the first time!
> 
> Rosie, I hope your daughter's experience is more pleasant, I really do!!  Good luck to you both...



I don't know what is causing my pain, so I hope the MRI will reveal whether I have a torn rotator cuff, calcium deposit, or  ???    I have a really hard time when I go to bed at night; the pain gets intense when I lie down.  So today they put my shoulder in a big "clamp" thing and used a strap to hold that arm tight against my body, and of course I was lying on that hard plastic platform.  The position was excruciating.  I kept thinking "just a little longer!" to myself for what seemed an eternity.  

They also did the MRI on my neck, but that position wasn't as bad.  It was uncomfortable but not horrible.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is brought to you courtesy of Miss Black and Gold Pheebs. I love how pebbled she is.

View attachment 3179519

View attachment 3179520


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you courtesy of Miss Black and Gold Pheebs. I love how pebbled she is.
> 
> View attachment 3179519
> 
> View attachment 3179520



Happy Friday NAC!

Pheebs is beautiful! 

Great dive!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> Pheebs is beautiful!
> 
> Great dive!


 

Yes, she IS beautiful and her pebbling is perfect!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you courtesy of Miss Black and Gold Pheebs. I love how pebbled she is.
> 
> View attachment 3179519
> 
> View attachment 3179520



Love Phoebe!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive: small black Candace 
View attachment 3184431


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!



YankeeDooney said:


> Gulp......what a beautiful bag and color.


Thanks! 




elbgrl said:


> Love this!  Brahmin has some beautiful new bags out in Dillards too!


Thanks!  They sure do!  I'm waiting to see if any of them go to the clearance counter, lol.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love Molly!!


Me too!  Thank goodness I got a few before they discontinued the line.  I was sad when they did that. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> 
> Molly is a pretty riding companion!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to get an MRI.  I dragged out my Coach Madison Tote to accompany me.


 Love the Madison Totes! Good luck with the MRI.


ETA:  I just saw your post about the MRI.  I'm so sorry it was difficult for you.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love the colors, tassels and key fob. SO pretty.


Thanks!  I wish Coach still had the Madison and Legacy lines.  Those were my favorite.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, that's different!!  I like it!!


Thanks!  Me too!



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> Pheebs is beautiful!
> 
> Great dive!


Thanks!  I do love my Phoebes.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, she IS beautiful and her pebbling is perfect!!


I agree - this is my favorite Phoebe in my bag collection.  And this one has the most pebbling and I love it.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love Phoebe!!


Me too!  And this one is my favorite because of the pebbling.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive: small black Candace
> View attachment 3184431



Love Candace! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive: small black Candace
> View attachment 3184431



Another great dive! I would love to fish off your pier!   Candace is beautiful! And I love the charm!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Love Candace! !


Me too!  So much so, that I have a few - some in the small and some in the medium. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Another great dive! I would love to fish off your pier!   Candace is beautiful! And I love the charm!


 Thanks!  I do love my Candaces.  I'm not a big fan of a lot of newer Coach bags - I miss the Legacy and Madison lines - that's what I mostly have in my bag collection.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  So much so, that I have a few - some in the small and some in the medium.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I do love my Candaces.  I'm not a big fan of a lot of newer Coach bags - I miss the Legacy and Madison lines - that's what I mostly have in my bag collection.


Yes, I have legacy clutches, my Willis bags are Poppy and Legacy's and now I will have a new Haley Legacy. I love the Legacy since it has tassels.


----------



## MaryBel

Awesome dives GFs!
Need to go and do a dive myself! This coach bag I've been carrying needs a rest...She's been out almost a week!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Little bit more closet diving today, and Rhyder Satchel gets to come out and play. 

View attachment 3185377

View attachment 3185378


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Little bit more closet diving today, and Rhyder Satchel gets to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 3185377
> 
> View attachment 3185378



Handsome bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Little bit more closet diving today, and Rhyder Satchel gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 3185378



Happy Friday-EVE! 

I LOVE the Rhyder collection! Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE!
> 
> I LOVE the Rhyder collection! Your bag is beautiful!


 
Me too! Thanks!  Happy Friday-Eve to you too.  Hurry up weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Little bit more closet diving today, and Rhyder Satchel gets to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 3185377
> 
> View attachment 3185378




Gorgeous and Twins!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Little bit more closet diving today, and Rhyder Satchel gets to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 3185377
> 
> View attachment 3185378


Very pretty, love the color and style
.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've got some catching up to do today, I missed yesterday. So I am posting two bags today. 

Yesterday was my black MK Hamilton Traveler and today is my MK jet set zip top tote in peanut.

View attachment 3191436

View attachment 3191437


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've got some catching up to do today, I missed yesterday. So I am posting two bags today.
> 
> Yesterday was my black MK Hamilton Traveler and today is my MK jet set zip top tote in peanut.
> 
> View attachment 3191436
> 
> View attachment 3191437



Hi NAC!

I was just over in the MK forum staring at a Hamiltion Traveler!  I love this bag!  Your zip top tote is very pretty in peanut!  Great dives!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive brought out Miss Black and Gold Carlyle. Here she is on the morning commute.
View attachment 3196087


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm playing catch-up with a lot of threads, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, ladies!!"   So many beautiful purses...sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is a winner.    Coach grommet soft Borough.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a winner.    Coach grommet soft Borough.




Mornin' Sarah!

She is a winner!  Great dive!  (And props for not being too lazy to switch bags! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> She is a winner!  Great dive!  (And props for not being too lazy to switch bags! )



Thanks, girl.   (And don't tell anyone, but I didn't change wallets.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   (*And don't tell anyone, but I didn't change wallets.  *)



We'll keep that just between us!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a winner.    Coach grommet soft Borough.




She is a beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a winner.       Coach grommet soft Borough.




I love this borough!
And now I know which will be the next bag I'll change into: My black half suede half plain leather borough.


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah's reveal of her gorgeous croco bag inspired me to change bags into this beauty. Ms. Collins in wine. She's from 2012 I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I love this borough!
> And now I know which will be the next bag I'll change into: My black half suede half plain leather borough.



I am on a Borough "thing" this week.  I got out all three of mine and decided I will probably wear the black to the family TG tomorrow.    I love the suede but I missed out on them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah's reveal of her gorgeous croco bag inspired me to change bags into this beauty. Ms. Collins in wine. She's from 2012 I think.



LOVE!!   I remember the "Collins Frenzy of 2012."  (Or maybe 2011??)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   I remember the "Collins Frenzy of 2012."  (Or maybe 2011??)




Thanks!
I think there were 2 frenzies! One in 2011 and one in 2012. I missed the ones in 2011 and then on 2012 they release them again in ivy, wine and plum, well maybe in more colors but those are the ones I remembered. I got this one from the boutique in NY when they had the 50% sale, and later got the plum on sale from Herbergers!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Sarah's reveal of her gorgeous croco bag inspired me to change bags into this beauty. Ms. Collins in wine. She's from 2012 I think.


Ooooo GF, that one is such a pretty color. We love our Croco, don't we?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I think there were 2 frenzies! One in 2011 and one in 2012. I missed the ones in 2011 and then on 2012 they release them again in ivy, wine and plum, well maybe in more colors but those are the ones I remembered. I got this one from the boutique in NY when they had the 50% sale, and later got the plum on sale from Herbergers!



I think my ivy came from the NY boutique sale, too.   Those were the fun days on the old Q DF.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a winner.       Coach grommet soft Borough.


I love that borough! Beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Sarah's reveal of her gorgeous croco bag inspired me to change bags into this beauty. Ms. Collins in wine. She's from 2012 I think.


That's one HOT CROC Marybel!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive brought out Miss Black and Gold Carlyle. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3196087


That's so pretty C! love!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's so pretty C! love!


Oops, I meant NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo GF, that one is such a pretty color. We love our Croco, don't we?


 
Thanks GF!
Yes we do!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I think my ivy came from the NY boutique sale, too.   Those were the fun days on the old Q DF.




So you have olive and ivy?


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's one HOT CROC Marybel!




Thanks GF!
Yep, Dooney's croc is hot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love that borough! Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So you have olive and ivy?



  No, I don't.     I have olive.   Duh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I don't.     I have olive.   Duh.



Here's miss Olive with Dawson....the embossing is slightly different, and of course "olive" is hard to discern.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's miss Olive with Dawson....the embossing is slightly different, and of course "olive" is hard to discern.



I can see the difference.
You know what, now that you posted both pics together it made me realize that my collins has the same pattern as Ms Dawson, it doesn't have the wider veins in the middle.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Sarah's reveal of her gorgeous croco bag inspired me to change bags into this beauty. Ms. Collins in wine. She's from 2012 I think.


Thanks for the beautiful photo MB, I also pulled out a cognac croco tote today, inspired by Sarah's bag. Then I just decided to order one. I love yours. Dooney croco is divine (well close.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's miss Olive with Dawson....the embossing is slightly different, and of course "olive" is hard to discern.


 Ohhh I love them both but I really like the Dawson!  Why am I always drawn to the older styles...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)


 

Love this one and especially the color... so right for fall and winter!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Ohhh I love them both but I really like the Dawson!  Why am I always drawn to the older styles...



LOL.  The Dawson is brand new, HG.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love this one and especially the color... so right for fall and winter!!



Thanks, girl!   I love suede but in Houston I don't get much opportunity to carry them.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)




Lovely!  I hope the weather makes its way east to me on the gulf coast so I can carry my suede drawstring bag. 

Today I "dove" for my Gretchen hobo, a favorite!  (Or is it dived?)


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  I hope the weather makes its way east to me on the gulf coast so I can carry my suede drawstring bag.
> 
> Today I "dove" for my Gretchen hobo, a favorite!  (Or is it dived?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202630



Love that one, Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)


 
Oh, I remember this one! I missed on these!
Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I remember this one! I missed on these!
> Gorgeous, just gorgeous!



Thanks, MB.  I'm carrying her tomorrow with my leopard CCW.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)


I have her too and love her. I need to get her out. I still have two suede bags I have not dug out yet! Enjoy


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I was digging in the closet for my python hobo and found a suede treasure!   I'll be loading this one up for tomorrow since the weather is cold and overcast.     This is the suede "crossbody" bag, though it is as large as a regular hobo.   (These were introduced about the same time as the first Portofino collection, IIRC.)





elbgrl said:


> Today I "dove" for my Gretchen hobo, a favorite!  (Or is it dived?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202630




Morin' Sarah and Rosie!

Great dives!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I have her too and love her. I need to get her out. I still have two suede bags I have not dug out yet! Enjoy



She's a great bag, KC.  I think she is the "Lone Ranger" suede bag for me; I don't think I have any others.   I love suede but I never get to carry it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Morin' Sarah and Rosie!
> 
> Great dives!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.



She's beautiful!  I can picture her with jeans and a sweater.  Going to a cafe.  Having a double espresso and a warm pastry.........What were we talking about? Oh yeah! I love your marine Saddlebag!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.



Love her Sarah . I always wanted a saddle bag.....


----------



## ahirau

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  I hope the weather makes its way east to me on the gulf coast so I can carry my suede drawstring bag.
> 
> Today I "dove" for my Gretchen hobo, a favorite!  (Or is it dived?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202630


Cute bag, I like the strap hardware on that one!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.


Lovely bag, great color, I don't remember seeing this style before - must have been offered when I was on my Dooney hiatus!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I can picture her with jeans and a sweater.  Going to a cafe.  Having a double espresso and a warm pastry.........What were we talking about? Oh yeah! I love your marine Saddlebag!



   Girl, you and those pastries are making me hungry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love her Sarah . I always wanted a saddle bag.....



Thanks, KC.  I kinda regret not grabbing another color when Q clearanced them out a year or so ago.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Lovely bag, great color, I don't remember seeing this style before - must have been offered when I was on my Dooney hiatus!



It is a great bag, A.  QVC carried them in tons of colors.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> It is a great bag, A.  QVC carried them in tons of colors.





Why did I think they were not snap closures all this time!!! Wow, didn't do my research on this one. Beautiful bag for sure!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I can picture her with jeans and a sweater.  Going to a cafe.  Having a double espresso and a warm pastry.........What were we talking about? Oh yeah! I love your marine Saddlebag!


 

Saying warm pastry is kind of the same as still saying croissant! Stop it


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Why did I think they were not snap closures all this time!!! Wow, didn't do my research on this one. Beautiful bag for sure!



Thanks.  It is a great bag and I wish I had picked up another color during the clearance.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Saying warm pastry is kind of the same as still saying croissant! Stop it



  Okay, I'm going to stop!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you and those pastries are making me hungry.



Me too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.


Ooo, nice one MB!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive...Miss Florentine Saddlebag in marine.   She looks great with jeans and a sweater.



Love it!  Reminds me of a bag that was around when I was a kid...I guess I had a hidden love back then


----------



## MiaBorsa

My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.



  This bag was my biggest obsession the first time I saw a woman with her at a Starbucks. Then I moved on and Momtotwinboyz bought it for one of her birthdays and the obsession began again. Now you're posting a pic of your beautiful bag............and here I go again! 

(I wonder if I tell your hubs you're not carrying her he'll re-gift it to me? )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> This bag was my biggest obsession the first time I saw a woman with her at a Starbucks. Then I moved on and Momtotwinboyz bought it for one of her birthdays and the obsession began again. Now you're posting a pic of your beautiful bag............and here I go again!
> 
> (I wonder if I tell your hubs you're not carrying her he'll re-gift it to me? )



For our first Christmas together, he bought me a small Gucci shoulder bag in the original siggy that I absolutely adored.   That was over 25 years ago and I have no idea what happened to that pretty little bag!   For recent anniversaries he has bought this Sukey, a "Joy" Boston satchel that was my avatar for a while, and last year the "Bree" siggy hobo bag.   They are all stored in their boxes, brand new.  I'm going to make sure they are in rotation this year!!  

Have you heard from MTTB lately?   I wish she would come back and post with us.  Her boys must be getting pretty grown up by now.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.



So beautiful!  He has good taste and must treasure you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So beautiful!  He has good taste and must treasure you!



Thanks.  He just pays attention to what I admire, KC!   (I learned this lesson early on; while we were dating I commented about how cute and precious a puppy was.  For my birthday I got that puppy with a big red bow.       Now I admire handbags and jewelry.   )


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.



Holy cow, this is GORGEOUS!!! I want it!!!!! NOW!!!!   Seriously, I've ALWAYS wanted a Gucci & an LV... maybe someday! This style is super nice!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> Holy cow, this is GORGEOUS!!! I want it!!!!! NOW!!!!   Seriously, I've ALWAYS wanted a Gucci & an LV... maybe someday! This style is super nice!!



Thanks, girl!   What part of GA are you in?   I'm in TX but originally from south GA, around Valdosta.     (I have a sis near Tifton and a brother in Douglasville.)


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.


That is a gorgeous bag!  I am trying to decide what Gucci to buy, looking for satchels.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> For our first Christmas together, he bought me a small Gucci shoulder bag in the original siggy that I absolutely adored.   That was over 25 years ago and I have no idea what happened to that pretty little bag!   For recent anniversaries he has bought this Sukey, a "Joy" Boston satchel that was my avatar for a while, and last year the "Bree" siggy hobo bag.   They are all stored in their boxes, brand new.  I'm going to make sure they are in rotation this year!!
> 
> *Have you heard from MTTB lately?   I wish she would come back and post with us.  Her boys must be getting pretty grown up by now.*



I emailed her birthday wishes in November.  She is doing well!  Busy with the twins and a new job, which she loves!  Her boys will be teenagers this year.  It's hard to believe how long it's been!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!  I am trying to decide what Gucci to buy, looking for satchels.



Thanks TM!   I love Gucci bags but I don't buy them for myself.  I have sort of a built-in "price tag limiter" that keeps me in the under $400 range for a bag.  (Usually I like to keep the price for a bag under $300 but that's harder to do these days.)   I have noticed significant price-creep in the premier designer bags, making them more unappealing to me personally.  Gucci does have some really nice satchels, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I emailed her birthday wishes in November.  She is doing well!  Busy with the twins and a new job, which she loves!  Her boys will be teenagers this year.  It's hard to believe how long it's been!



Wow, time does fly.  I'm glad to hear she is doing well.   Thanks for the update.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   I love Gucci bags but I don't buy them for myself.  I have sort of a built-in "price tag limiter" that keeps me in the under $400 range for a bag.  (Usually I like to keep the price for a bag under $300 but that's harder to do these days.)   I have noticed significant price-creep in the premier designer bags, making them more unappealing to me personally.  Gucci does have some really nice satchels, though.


I  keep watching for new Dooney and Bourke satchels that are rounded with like the vintage I have. I do have Coach Haley and that is nice. I like Ace but I need other colors. The Gucci I like it pink and red leather and SO cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I  keep watching for new Dooney and Bourke satchels that are rounded with like the vintage I have. I do have Coach Haley and that is nice. I like Ace but I need other colors. The Gucci I like it pink and red leather and SO cute.



Well, you know we only go around once in life, so if you really want that one, then get it!   I think I know the satchel you're referring to, the small Boston shape with the leather panels on each end?   Really cute.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you know we only go around once in life, so if you really want that one, then get it!   I think I know the satchel you're referring to, the small Boston shape with the leather panels on each end?   Really cute.


Yes, it is a Boston shape with dark pink on the sides and the handles are red.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gave me this bag for our anniversary a few years ago and it is still "new in the box."     I decided to pull it out and give it some love today.   The Gucci "Sukey" tote.




So pretty! Home shopping at its best! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! Home shopping at its best! [emoji4]



Thanks, TB!   Home shopping really IS the best!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is from the Brighton section!       This is the Brighton Barbados shoulder bag in croco.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brighton section!       This is the Brighton Barbados shoulder bag in croco.



Mornin' Sarah! 
I love today's dive!
I forgot your closet has a Brighton section.  Now I remember jonesin' for a Brighton tote you posted a pic of a while back. (White background and I think you bought a wallet or coin purse to match.)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brighton section!       This is the Brighton Barbados shoulder bag in croco.



It's lovely Sarah.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   I love Gucci bags but I don't buy them for myself.  I have sort of a built-in "price tag limiter" that keeps me in the under $400 range for a bag.  (Usually I like to keep the price for a bag under $300 but that's harder to do these days.)   I have noticed significant price-creep in the premier designer bags, making them more unappealing to me personally.  Gucci does have some really nice satchels, though.



that bag is beautiful, along with the Brighton you posted today.  And yes, the prices are getting RIDICULOUS!!! it's just sometimes those bags that call my name so loud I can't ignore them 

in the wise words of Pookie from New Jack City...."They be cawwwlin me!"


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brighton section!       This is the Brighton Barbados shoulder bag in croco.


Beautiful!! I have that wallet and LOVE the shape and function of it, I wish Dooney would make something like this.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> I love today's dive!
> I forgot your closet has a Brighton section.  Now I remember jonesin' for a Brighton tote you posted a pic of a while back. (White background and I think you bought a wallet or coin purse to match.)



Thanks!   You must mean my "Uptown Tote."   I use it in the summertime.      I love it because it is actually pieced leather in the design; not "painted on."


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> It's lovely Sarah.



Thanks KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> that bag is beautiful, along with the Brighton you posted today.  And yes, the prices are getting RIDICULOUS!!! it's just sometimes those bags that call my name so loud I can't ignore them
> 
> in the wise words of Pookie from New Jack City...."They be cawwwlin me!"



   They call me, too.   But I hang up.       Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful!! I have that wallet and LOVE the shape and function of it, I wish Dooney would make something like this.



Thanks!  Isn't that a great wallet?  I believe they call that style a "folio."   I have two of them and they are so convenient to use.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> They call me, too.   But I hang up.       Thanks, girl.



hahaha. I need to learn how. I mean, a few get hang ups, but sadly, most get answered 

but they get answered with hefty sale prices...that does count for something right?!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> hahaha. I need to learn how. I mean, a few get hang ups, but sadly, most get answered
> 
> *but they get answered with hefty sale prices...that does count for something right?*!



Absolutely!   You have an absolutely breath-taking collection.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  Isn't that a great wallet?  I believe they call that style a "folio."   I have two of them and they are so convenient to use.


Yes, I love them, I would like one in Dooney pebble leather please  I am not really a croco girl, and that is the only leather I have seen them in. I do love the slender shape, and how your cards are all easily displayed and accessed inside. 

Yours is so pretty, love the color! Mine is a grey coco color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   You must mean my "Uptown Tote."   I use it in the summertime.      I love it because it is actually pieced leather in the design; not "painted on."



That's them! I knew the design was special! It's a great Summer tote!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely!   You have an absolutely breath-taking collection.



haha thanx so much. and YES, I knew it had to count for something!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> That's them! I knew the design was special! It's a great Summer tote!



There is a story about that one.  :giggles:   My BFF owned one of those and when I saw hers I couldn't keep my eyes off of it.  I was obsessed with getting that bag, and I must have stalked every Brighton boutique in the continental USA until I found one.      Pitiful, but true.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> There is a story about that one.  :giggles:   My BFF owned one of those and when I saw hers I couldn't keep my eyes off of it.  I was obsessed with getting that bag, and I must have stalked every Brighton boutique in the continental USA until I found one.      Pitiful, but true.



  I think we all have a story or two like that! The best part of the story is the happy ending!  We don't always find our obsession no matter how hard we look. (We just find something else to obsess about!  )


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   What part of GA are you in?   I'm in TX but originally from south GA, around Valdosta.     (I have a sis near Tifton and a brother in Douglasville.)



Wow! Small world, huh?! I'm in Northeast Georgia... Flowery Branch, a town about 45 minutes N.E. of Atlanta.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   You must mean my "Uptown Tote."   I use it in the summertime.      I love it because it is actually pieced leather in the design; not "painted on."


Now that's really cool looking. So unique. What color is the interior?


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brighton section!       This is the Brighton Barbados shoulder bag in croco.


Really pretty bag and wallet! I haven't looked at Brighton too much, please don't get me started!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   You must mean my "Uptown Tote."   I use it in the summertime.      I love it because it is actually pieced leather in the design; not "painted on."




OMG!!!! I lovvvveee this!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> Wow! Small world, huh?! I'm in Northeast Georgia... Flowery Branch, a town about 45 minutes N.E. of Atlanta.



Oh, you live in the pretty part of GA!!       I know right where you are; I have friends in Cumming!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Now that's really cool looking. So unique. What color is the interior?



This is not a good pic but you can get the general idea.  It's kind of goldish colored material with navy blue "honeycomb grid" pattern.   This is washed out from camera flash; it's not this light...


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Really pretty bag and wallet! I haven't looked at Brighton too much, please don't get me started!



Thanks, A!      You would probably love Brighton; unique designs and lightweight leathers.      I love their boutique stores...they serve warm chocolate chip cookies and coffee or bottled water.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG!!!! I lovvvveee this!!!



Thanks, girl!!   It was on my "must possess" list for a while till I scored it.   I think it is three or four years old now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This is not a good pic but you can get the general idea.  It's kind of goldish colored material with navy blue "honeycomb grid" pattern.   This is washed out from camera flash; it's not this light...


Hey, that's pretty neat too. Thanks for the pic. I always like when bags have some colored or patterned lining. I just can't stand black linings in bags because it's like a black hole.


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, you live in the pretty part of GA!!       I know right where you are; I have friends in Cumming!



Yep! Cumming is right over the Buford Dam from us!! Cool!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive netted a pretty little Brahmin satchel.   Here's "Faye" in the ink color, which is dark blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted a pretty little Brahmin satchel.   Here's "Faye" in the ink color, which is dark blue.




Faye is a pretty lady!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted a pretty little Brahmin satchel.   Here's "Faye" in the ink color, which is dark blue.



What a great dive Sarah!

She doesn't look blue on my screen so I bet she's even more beautiful IRL!  I love the wallet combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Faye is a pretty lady!


  Thanks, girl.



RuedeNesle said:


> What a great dive Sarah!
> 
> She doesn't look blue on my screen so I bet she's even more beautiful IRL!  I love the wallet combo!


  The photo is dark, so she looks black.   I bought the wallet to go with my ink Gracie, so it worked out well!      Thanks!


----------



## momjules

I got my first Brahmin a few weeks ago. I can't wait to go back and get another one.
There is a Brighton store where I went this morning for Dooney. I didn't go in but dear lord,don't let me find another brand to love!those handles on that Brighton look fabulous


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted a pretty little Brahmin satchel.   Here's "Faye" in the ink color, which is dark blue.




Sooo classy! I don't think I've seen this color in Brahmin before. She's beautiful! Great dive!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pale Blue Cindy with her new two color fuzzy Pom is my companion today's morning commute. 
View attachment 3259279


----------



## BagJunkey1000

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Cindy with her new two color fuzzy Pom is my companion today's morning commute.
> View attachment 3259279




Love Love Love your commute photos.  I bet it makes the ride wonderful [emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Cindy with her new two color fuzzy Pom is my companion today's morning commute.
> View attachment 3259279



Mornin' NAC!

Let's get this week started!  Counting down to Friday and my weekend in San Francisco! (And all the Super Bowl activities! )

I love how you're "kicking"  it off with your beautiful Cindy in Pale Blue!  And I love the two color pom! I have one in black and red (of course!). 

Have a great day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo classy! I don't think I've seen this color in Brahmin before. She's beautiful! Great dive!



Thanks, girl.   I actually have two bags and a wallet in this ink color.  Here's Gracie, and you can get a better idea of the actual color...


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Cindy with her new two color fuzzy Pom is my companion today's morning commute.
> View attachment 3259279



Another cutie!   I think you are ready for springtime, NAC!


----------



## momjules

Hi! How is the Gracie? I'll be needing bag number 2 from Brahmin soon. 
As soon as my auto deductible comes back from someone hitting me in December, half that goes to the New Jersey Brahmin outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Hi! How is the Gracie? I'll be needing bag number 2 from Brahmin soon.
> As soon as my auto deductible comes back from someone hitting me in December, half that goes to the New Jersey Brahmin outlet.


 
I love my Gracies.  I like the structure of it, it looks beautiful and it holds a lot more than you think it will.  I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## momjules

That's great! I'm a shoulder type girl and I'm loving the shoulder strap. I'm hoping the outlet has it or the Louisa


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Love Love Love your commute photos.  I bet it makes the ride wonderful [emoji6]


Thank you so much for the kind words!  I do enjoy seeing a pretty bag sitting on the passenger seat during the drive to work.  



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> Let's get this week started!  Counting down to Friday and my weekend in San Francisco! (And all the Super Bowl activities! )
> 
> I love how you're "kicking"  it off with your beautiful Cindy in Pale Blue!  And I love the two color pom! I have one in black and red (of course!).
> 
> Have a great day!




Thanks RN!!  I'm definitely counting down this week.  Not only is the Super Bowl this weekend - go Peyton!  He's a local boy, so we always root for him.  Except for the Super Bowl where we beat his then team, the Colts.  Anyway....


I'm off work next Monday and Tuesday for Mardi Gras, so I'm already ready for my four day weekend to get here, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Another cutie!   I think you are ready for springtime, NAC!


 
I am ready!  Our weather keeps teasing us with warmer temps and sun, and then we get hit with rain and cold. Bring on spring time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your ink color Brahmin is a stunning color.  I must add this to my collection as soon as I find a style that works for me at the right price.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I actually have two bags and a wallet in this ink color.  Here's Gracie, and you can get a better idea of the actual color...




Twins! I love Gracie in Ink.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! How is the Gracie? I'll be needing bag number 2 from Brahmin soon.
> As soon as my auto deductible comes back from someone hitting me in December, half that goes to the New Jersey Brahmin outlet.



Gracie is a great bag; just the right size and easy to carry.   I own 2 Gracies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your ink color Brahmin is a stunning color.  I must add this to my collection as soon as I find a style that works for me at the right price.



Ink is a gorgeous color, LJ.  I seldom buy duplicate color bags (except for brown, lol), so it is very weird for me to own two in the ink color.   Of course, one is a satchel and the other a shoulder bag, so that makes it more sensible...lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! I love Gracie in Ink.


----------



## handbaghuntress

How does the quality compare between Brahmin and Dooney? And also the weight? I am falling in love with Brahmin but don't have any stores that sell it near me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> How does the quality compare between Brahmin and Dooney? And also the weight? I am falling in love with Brahmin but don't have any stores that sell it near me.



Similar quality.   With few exceptions, Brahmin is much lighter weight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brahmin satchels can get heavy.  The totes and shoulder bags are usually light weight.


----------



## handbaghuntress

MiaBorsa said:


> Similar quality.   With few exceptions, Brahmin is much lighter weight.




Thanks


----------



## handbaghuntress

lavenderjunkie said:


> Brahmin satchels can get heavy.  The totes and shoulder bags are usually light weight.




Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I was inspired by all of the pictures and posts about Gracie, so I loaded up Miss Pecan and she is joining me on the morning commute today.
View attachment 3260128


And here is a picture from last night showing her with the wallet.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3260129


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired by all of the pictures and posts about Gracie, so I loaded up Miss Pecan and she is joining me on the morning commute today.
> View attachment 3260128
> 
> 
> And here is a picture from last night showing her with the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260129



Good Tuesday morning NAC! 

Gracie and her wallet are beautiful! 

P.S.  Thanks for the reminder about Mardi Gras next week!  Time to start thinking about what I want to give up for Lent this year.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Good Tuesday morning NAC!
> 
> Gracie and her wallet are beautiful!
> 
> P.S.  Thanks for the reminder about Mardi Gras next week!  Time to start thinking about what I want to give up for Lent this year.




Thanks!  I don't do the parades anymore, but I enjoy the days off from work, and I can always watch the parades on local tv.  Even the news people costume.  That's always fun to see.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gracie is beautiful, NAC!   I lived in Baton Rouge in the '90s and I always loved Mardi Gras season.  Have fun!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired by all of the pictures and posts about Gracie, so I loaded up Miss Pecan and she is joining me on the morning commute today.
> View attachment 3260128
> 
> 
> And here is a picture from last night showing her with the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260129


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Cindy with her new two color fuzzy Pom is my companion today's morning commute.
> View attachment 3259279





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I actually have two bags and a wallet in this ink color.  Here's Gracie, and you can get a better idea of the actual color...



Both of the colors and bags are so pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired by all of the pictures and posts about Gracie, so I loaded up Miss Pecan and she is joining me on the morning commute today.
> View attachment 3260128
> 
> 
> And here is a picture from last night showing her with the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260129


Loooovvvveeee it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I actually have two bags and a wallet in this ink color.  Here's Gracie, and you can get a better idea of the actual color...


OMG, I love this one tooooooo!


----------



## Chanticleer

Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry.  I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3262103
> 
> 
> Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry.  I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol



Beautiful!   I also bought one of those satchels from Q in ivory; I believe they were called the "Commemorative Collection" bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Both of the colors and bags are so pretty!





YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, I love this one tooooooo!



Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gracie is beautiful, NAC!   I lived in Baton Rouge in the '90s and I always loved Mardi Gras season.  Have fun!


 
Thanks!  I love the season and watching the parades from afar.  




Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks TM!



Trudysmom said:


> Both of the colors and bags are so pretty!


Thanks TM!



YankeeDooney said:


> Loooovvvveeee it!


Thanks TD!  Me too!  I'm so glad I went ahead and got the Pecan.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3262103
> 
> 
> Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry.  I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol


 
What a classic beauty.  I love fob on her too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3262103
> 
> 
> Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry. * I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol*



Hi C!

 Yes, you have to move her to the front of the closet!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3262103
> 
> 
> Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry.  I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol


Such a pretty bag. I wish they would make them with hinged handles again.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I also bought one of those satchels from Q in ivory; I believe they were called the "Commemorative Collection" bags.




Thank you!  And you are correct, the "Commemorative Collection"!  I'd forgotten the name.


----------



## Chanticleer

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have to move her to the front of the closet!  She's a beauty!




Thank you!


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a classic beauty.  I love fob on her too.




Thank you!


----------



## Chanticleer

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty bag. I wish they would make them with hinged handles again.




Thank you, yes, I like the hinged handles too.


----------



## handbags4me

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3262103
> 
> 
> Using this sweetie today.  Went closet diving and found her.  She looks like a vintage bag, but in terms of age, she isn't!  A few years ago, QVC brought back a few vintage styles for a limited time, and this bag was one of them.  I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw the presentation.  The leather is so buttery and it's so comfortable to carry.  I'm going to have to move her to the front of the closet so I don't forget about her again!  lol



Gorgeous!  Is this bag bigger than the AWL2 satchel that's on dooney.com?


----------



## Chanticleer

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this bag bigger than the AWL2 satchel that's on dooney.com?




Is there another name for the satchel you're referencing?  I can't find an AWL2 satchel  on the site to answer your question.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Is there another name for the satchel you're referencing?  I can't find an AWL2 satchel  on the site to answer your question.



Look under "all weather leather."


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Look under "all weather leather."




 Thanks!  Found it.  I was putting AWL2 in the search bar instead of looking in the collection!


----------



## Chanticleer

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this bag bigger than the AWL2 satchel that's on dooney.com?




IThank you!  I measured my bag and it measures 7x6x12.  The one on dooney.com is 7.5x6.5x12.   My measurement may be off a little, but I think the one on dooney is a little larger.


----------



## handbags4me

Chanticleer said:


> IThank you!  I measured my bag and it measures 7x6x12.  The one on dooney.com is 7.5x6.5x12.   My measurement may be off a little, but I think the one on dooney is a little larger.



Thank you for checking!  I love the look of this bag.  I have the one from dooney.com in bone, but I find it to be a *little* too small for my daily needs.  Was hoping the one from QVC was larger and I could hunt for one on eBay   Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been conducting a minor closet purge and came up with this cute pair from the Brighton shelf!   The "Cher" hobo in bronze croco.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been conducting a minor closet purge and came up with this cute pair from the Brighton shelf!   The "Cher" hobo in bronze croco.



Never seen this one. Looks really nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been conducting a minor closet purge and came up with this cute pair from the Brighton shelf!   The "Cher" hobo in bronze croco.




Nice!!


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been conducting a minor closet purge and came up with this cute pair from the Brighton shelf!   The "Cher" hobo in bronze croco.




Very pretty!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Never seen this one. Looks really nice!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice!!





Chanticleer said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thanks, all!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a bit of closet diving today. Chestnut Pheebs is joining me on the morning commute.


----------



## Nebo

Beauty! I love that color with gold.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a bit of closet diving today. Chestnut Pheebs is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3297183
> 
> View attachment 3297185



Twins!!       Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a bit of closet diving today. Chestnut Pheebs is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3297183
> 
> View attachment 3297185


Twins! My first Phoebe was the Chestnut. I  that bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving today. Black pebbled Dufflette getting the love today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beauty! I love that color with gold.







MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!!       Gorgeous bag.







Live It Up said:


> Twins! My first Phoebe was the Chestnut. I  that bag!




Thanks y'all! And yay for twins! This is one of my favorite phoebes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving today. Black pebbled Dufflette getting the love today.
> View attachment 3300979
> 
> View attachment 3300980



Twins!   I'm hanging on to my black dufflette but I recently gave the brown one to my son's girlfriend, so now I'm down to one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice finds in the closets! [emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!   I'm hanging on to my black dufflette but I recently gave the brown one to my son's girlfriend, so now I'm down to one.




Yay for twins again!  I still have the crown one too. I forget what color it is. Maybe Saddle?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for twins again!  I still have the crown one too. I forget what color it is. Maybe Saddle?



That sounds right, but I really can't remember.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving for Hump Day. 

MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for Hump Day.
> 
> MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage
> 
> View attachment 3303283
> 
> View attachment 3303284



Pretty bag!   It looks like different colors in the different light.

BTW, I was just looking at FOS and see that there is a MFF version of Carlyle.  I don't know why that aggravates the crap out of me.   :censor:


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for Hump Day.
> 
> MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage
> 
> View attachment 3303283
> 
> View attachment 3303284




Very pretty love that color...great spring color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the watermelon.  I missed that one when I got the Riley and got Chili instead because I couldn''t figure out what the watermelon would really look like.  It's beautiful.   Glad you are enjoying your handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for Hump Day.
> 
> MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage
> 
> View attachment 3303283
> 
> View attachment 3303284


Beautiful colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag!   It looks like different colors in the different light.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was just looking at FOS and see that there is a MFF version of Carlyle.  I don't know why that aggravates the crap out of me.   :censor:




I feel the same way about the other MFF versions of bags I paid full price for. OK full price minus a clearance discount because I usually wait to get some bags when I go on clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty love that color...great spring color!



It really is such a cheerful color! I love it.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love the watermelon.  I missed that one when I got the Riley and got Chili instead because I couldn''t figure out what the watermelon would really look like.  It's beautiful.   Glad you are enjoying your handbag.



I'm not normally fond of orange bags. But this was such a fun color I went for it. 



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful colors!




It really is, makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!

Coach Swagger in Green


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  nice.  Makes me think so spring.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> Coach Swagger in Green
> 
> View attachment 3304182
> 
> View attachment 3304183



Love it! 
GF, it's so funny, I was thinking into changing into this one too for the same reason!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> Coach Swagger in Green
> 
> View attachment 3304182
> 
> View attachment 3304183


Pretty green!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag!   It looks like different colors in the different light.
> 
> BTW, I was just looking at FOS and see that there is a MFF version of Carlyle.  I don't know why that aggravates the crap out of me.   :censor:



OMG, I just saw that!
I don't understand why they do that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I feel the same way about the other MFF versions of bags I paid full price for. OK full price minus a clearance discount because I usually wait to get some bags when I go on clearance.





MaryBel said:


> OMG, I just saw that!
> I don't understand why they do that!



It just really steams me.  IMO, it devalues the FP bags that we bought.    My favorite Coach store manager called me this morning to see if I had my eye on anything for the PCE and I told her no.   I'm moving away from ever buying FP Coach bags again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> Coach Swagger in Green
> 
> View attachment 3304182
> 
> View attachment 3304183



Love it!   Happy St. Patty's, NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It just really steams me.  IMO, it devalues the FP bags that we bought.    My favorite Coach store manager called me this morning to see if I had my eye on anything for the PCE and I told her no.   I'm moving away from ever buying FP Coach bags again.




Good for you! Thanks to Dillards clearance I don't have to pay FP for a coach bag anymore. If I wait long enough, they all go on clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!   Happy St. Patty's, NAC.




Happy St Patty's to you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good for you! Thanks to Dillards clearance I don't have to pay FP for a coach bag anymore. If I wait long enough, they all go on clearance.



I actually mean "FP" as boutique styles as opposed to "MFF".   I usually always bought with PCE or department store sales...rarely have I ever paid full price for a Coach.   I just hate that Coach is basically making their own "knock offs" for their outlets, which devalues the original bags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It just really steams me.  IMO, *it devalues the FP bags that we bought.*    My favorite Coach store manager called me this morning to see if I had my eye on anything for the PCE and I told her no.   I'm moving away from ever buying FP Coach bags again.



I agree! It makes no sense to me! It's like they were trying to get their customers that get boutique styles (at the boutique or any dept store) angry!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I actually mean "FP" as boutique styles as opposed to "MFF".   I usually always bought with PCE or department store sales...rarely have I ever paid full price for a Coach.   I just hate that Coach is basically making their own "knock offs" for their outlets, which devalues the original bags.




I agree completely! And oh yes, I mean FP in the same way. For the price of mff outlet bags, I can go to Dillards and get a boutique bag on sale or clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More errands today and my Tatum Tote gets to come out and play.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't resist posting this. She just looks so pretty in the sun.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for Hump Day.
> 
> MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage
> 
> View attachment 3303283
> 
> View attachment 3303284







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> Coach Swagger in Green
> 
> View attachment 3304182
> 
> View attachment 3304183




Oh my...the beautiful colors! It's like a pack of Now&Laters. Remember those? I loved those candies. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> More errands today and my Tatum Tote gets to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 3306968







NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist posting this. She just looks so pretty in the sun.
> View attachment 3306986




Your bags have so much fun NAC! Or is it you have so much fun with your bags?  I think it's both! [emoji6]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my...the beautiful colors! It's like a pack of Now&Laters. Remember those? I loved those candies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bags have so much fun NAC! Or is it you have so much fun with your bags?  I think it's both! [emoji6]




I do remember those candies! I loved them. 

You know, I think it's both. I know I really enjoy my bags. They make me smile.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist posting this. She just looks so pretty in the sun.
> View attachment 3306986



Twins!!   I love that bag.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> Coach Swagger in Green
> 
> View attachment 3304182
> 
> View attachment 3304183


Every time I see this bag, I want to kick myself for not getting it last summer on Dillard's clearance. They were everywhere and for such a good price.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Every time I see this bag, I want to kick myself for not getting it last summer on Dillard's clearance. They were everywhere and for such a good price.




That's when I got mine. I think it was 65% clearance. I wouldn't have gotten it otherwise.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!!   I love that bag.




Yay for twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Heritage Stripe Siggy Molly in Khaki/Black Cherry. It's been a long time since this one got some love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Heritage Stripe Siggy Molly in Khaki/Black Cherry. It's been a long time since this one got some love.
> View attachment 3308771
> 
> View attachment 3308772
> 
> View attachment 3308773



So cute, and I love the little doggie charm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute, and I love the little doggie charm.




Me too!  I think it's perfect for this bag. I do love my Mollys.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  I think it's perfect for this bag. I do love my Mollys.



I love Molly, too.   I only have one left (cognac leather) since I gave my black leather one to my son's GF a while back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love Molly, too.   I only have one left (cognac leather) since I gave my black leather one to my son's GF a while back.




Cognac Molly is the one that got away for me. But I do have Cognac Candace which was a TJMaxx find.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Heritage Stripe Siggy Molly in Khaki/Black Cherry. It's been a long time since this one got some love.
> View attachment 3308771
> 
> View attachment 3308772
> 
> View attachment 3308773


So pretty and cute charm.


----------



## MiaBorsa

A little dip in the Brahmin end of the pool for today's dive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> A little dip in the Brahmin end of the pool for today's dive.




Elegant.  I want to dive into that pool too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> A little dip in the Brahmin end of the pool for today's dive.


I so love this bag and pattern! This is actually one I continue to search for. NAC has the Asher version I believe and I have seen it in the small Lincoln....also gorgeous. It is one of my favorite patterns. If this ever goes to one of the son's girlfriends......ughhhh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Elegant.  I want to dive into that pool too.



Thanks, LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I so love this bag and pattern! This is actually one I continue to search for. NAC has the Asher version I believe and I have seen it in the small Lincoln....also gorgeous. It is one of my favorite patterns. If this ever goes to one of the son's girlfriends......ughhhh.



Thanks YD.   I agree, this is one of the prettiest embossings that Brahmin has done.   And no worries...the Brahmins never get a second glance from the daughters or sons' GFs.   I guess they are too "old lady" or something.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty and cute charm.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> A little dip in the Brahmin end of the pool for today's dive.




Be still my heart [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


   Don't you just love this embossing?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't you just love this embossing?


Yes. Yes.....Seville Collection.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't you just love this embossing?




Yes!! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes. Yes.....Seville Collection.



Actually, "Tortoise Seville".


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, "Tortoise Seville".


Yes Ma'am!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> A little dip in the Brahmin end of the pool for today's dive.


Love this one! I have the Vivian dome in Black Seville, but the Tortoise Seville is gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

I really love your Brahmin 
I need another trip to the outlet 
Your bag is beautiful


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cognac Candace getting the love today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Love this one! I have the Vivian dome in Black Seville, but the Tortoise Seville is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!    I love the Vivian, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I really love your Brahmin
> I need another trip to the outlet
> Your bag is beautiful



Thanks, MJ.   Where have you been lately?   I've missed seeing you around here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cognac Candace getting the love today.
> View attachment 3314401



Candace is so gorgeous.  Just a timeless classic.


----------



## momjules

Oh thank you 
I haven't been feeling well. I have ms and other issues so I never feel well. I have been reading everyone's stories about their beautiful bags.  Your Brahmins are gorgeous . You are a very nice person so thank you again. I'm still here just quiet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh thank you
> I haven't been feeling well. I have ms and other issues so I never feel well. I have been reading everyone's stories about their beautiful bags.  Your Brahmins are gorgeous . You are a very nice person so thank you again. I'm still here just quiet.



   I'm so sorry you haven't been well and I hope you are feeling much better.  Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## momjules

Thank you very much 
I even missed the Brahmin outlet sale -50percent off!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Candace is so gorgeous.  Just a timeless classic.




I so agree! This is one bag I will never part with.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Thank you very much
> I even missed the Brahmin outlet sale -50percent off!


What? When was the Brahmin sale?


----------



## momjules

I missed it !!


----------



## momjules

I'm sorry it was last week 
Not 50 off- 40 off plus bags were 99 dollars  I missed it .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving today. It is supposed to be rainy and stormy for the next few days. So I decided on a saffiano bag. 

MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue,  and my Sapphire wallet. I missed out on getting any bags in Sapphire, so I snatched up a couple when electric blue came out. Because I'm just obsessed like that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving today. It is supposed to be rainy and stormy for the next few days. So I decided on a saffiano bag.
> 
> MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue,  and my Sapphire wallet. I missed out on getting any bags in Sapphire, so I snatched up a couple when electric blue came out. Because I'm just obsessed like that.
> 
> View attachment 3315324
> 
> View attachment 3315325
> View attachment 3315326



Wow, that is electric blue!   Great color, NAC.   We're having rain, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is a Coach; my soft Borough in earth color with my Dooney Tessuta wallet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that is electric blue!   Great color, NAC.   We're having rain, too.



Thanks!  I'm East of you so I will likely get your rain tonight or tomorrow. Spring time in the south, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a Coach; my soft Borough in earth color with my Dooney Tessuta wallet.




LOVE soft borough!  I have one in Tan and one on Black.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving today. It is supposed to be rainy and stormy for the next few days. So I decided on a saffiano bag.
> 
> MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue,  and my Sapphire wallet. I missed out on getting any bags in Sapphire, so I snatched up a couple when electric blue came out. Because I'm just obsessed like that.
> 
> View attachment 3315324
> 
> View attachment 3315325
> View attachment 3315326


Very pretty color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is a Coach; my soft Borough in earth color with my Dooney Tessuta wallet.


Very pretty bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF y'all! I am so ready for the work week to be over and the weekend to begin.

Bronze Rhyder on the morning commute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF y'all! I am so ready for the work week to be over and the weekend to begin.
> 
> Bronze Rhyder on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3317102
> 
> View attachment 3317103



Another beauty!   Rhyder just ridin'!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another beauty!   Rhyder just ridin'!!




Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed to a local street fair with my sister-in-law's today and MK jet set zip top tote in aquamarine is coming along for the ride.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  love that color.  Enjoy the fair.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to a local street fair with my sister-in-law's today and MK jet set zip top tote in aquamarine is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3318109




Gorgeous color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to a local street fair with my sister-in-law's today and MK jet set zip top tote in aquamarine is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3318109



Gorgeous color!   Have fun at the fair, NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF y'all! I am so ready for the work week to be over and the weekend to begin.
> 
> Bronze Rhyder on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3317102
> 
> View attachment 3317103





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to a local street fair with my sister-in-law's today and MK jet set zip top tote in aquamarine is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3318109



Lovely bags!


----------



## Chanticleer

Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3319177
> 
> Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!



I remember the Cabriolet line!   Yours is lovely, C.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember the Cabriolet line!   Yours is lovely, C.




Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3319177
> 
> Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!


Very nice. They should bring those back in a classic collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3319177
> 
> Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!




I've always love the look of the Cabriolet.  Glad yours has held up so well.  Is it light or heavy to carry?


----------



## Chanticleer

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've always love the look of the Cabriolet.  Glad yours has held up so well.  Is it light or heavy to carry?




Thank you!  Because it's pretty much a fabric bag, it's not as heavy as it would be in all leather.  The Cabriolet material is nice and sturdy, but I don't find it heavy to carry.  Empty it is very light, but of course, as in any bag, the weight really depends on how much you put in it.  I try to limit what I carry to minimize the weight on all my bags.  But, all in all, I would say it isn't heavy.


----------



## Chanticleer

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice. They should bring those back in a classic collection.




I agree!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Chanticleer said:


> Thank you!  Because it's pretty much a fabric bag, it's not as heavy as it would be in all leather.  The Cabriolet material is nice and sturdy, but I don't find it heavy to carry.  Empty it is very light, but of course, as in any bag, the weight really depends on how much you put in it.  I try to limit what I carry to minimize the weight on all my bags.  But, all in all, I would say it isn't heavy.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## casmitty

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3319177
> 
> Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!


Such a beautiful purse and well made!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dark Dune on the Monday morning commute


----------



## Chanticleer

casmitty said:


> Such a beautiful purse and well made!!!




Thank you!  Yes, the quality is very good, very well put together and made in the USA!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dark Dune on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3319969
> 
> View attachment 3319971
> 
> View attachment 3319972



Very pretty, NAC.   I love the Dark Dune color.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dark Dune on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3319969
> 
> View attachment 3319971
> 
> View attachment 3319972


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3319177
> 
> Here's my Dooney Cabriolet Satchel from years ago.  Such a great bag!  It carries wonderfully, and wears like iron.  Still looks brand new, and the vachetta has turned a uniform honey color.  Love this bag!


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Chanticleer

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.




Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've decided to do a mini challenge with myself. I am going to see how many older bags in my collection that I can carry in the next 30 days or so.  I'm going to shop in my closet as much as possible. This will also help me decide if I am keeping a bag or not. If I don't love it when I carry it it will be rehomed.

And in that regard m, today we have the lovely and talented small Candace joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. This one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  great plan.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've decided to do a mini challenge with myself. I am going to see how many older bags in my collection that I can carry in the next 30 days or so.  I'm going to shop in my closet as much as possible. This will also help me decide if I am keeping a bag or not. If I don't love it when I carry it it will be rehomed.
> 
> And in that regard m, today we have the lovely and talented small Candace joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. This one is definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 3320819
> 
> View attachment 3320820
> 
> View attachment 3320821



I love your "challenge," NAC!   Good luck.   And Candace is a cutie; I can see why she's on the Keep List.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've decided to do a mini challenge with myself. I am going to see how many older bags in my collection that I can carry in the next 30 days or so.  I'm going to shop in my closet as much as possible. This will also help me decide if I am keeping a bag or not. If I don't love it when I carry it it will be rehomed.
> 
> And in that regard m, today we have the lovely and talented small Candace joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. This one is definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 3320819
> 
> View attachment 3320820
> 
> View attachment 3320821


That bag is so pretty. Love the older bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.


Nice woven bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.


That is a very gorgeous hobo!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've decided to do a mini challenge with myself. I am going to see how many older bags in my collection that I can carry in the next 30 days or so.  I'm going to shop in my closet as much as possible. This will also help me decide if I am keeping a bag or not. If I don't love it when I carry it it will be rehomed.
> 
> And in that regard m, today we have the lovely and talented small Candace joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. This one is definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 3320819
> 
> View attachment 3320820
> 
> View attachment 3320821


Hi NAC! This is a good plan. Let us know how it goes. Do you mean we won't be hearing, "Yes please.....or well this just sort of happened.....cough...." .


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've decided to do a mini challenge with myself. I am going to see how many older bags in my collection that I can carry in the next 30 days or so.  I'm going to shop in my closet as much as possible. This will also help me decide if I am keeping a bag or not. If I don't love it when I carry it it will be rehomed.
> 
> And in that regard m, today we have the lovely and talented small Candace joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. This one is definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 3320819
> 
> View attachment 3320820
> 
> View attachment 3320821



Love this one!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Nice woven bag.





MrsKC said:


> That is a very gorgeous hobo!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi NAC! This is a good plan. Let us know how it goes. Do you mean we won't be hearing, "Yes please.....or well this just sort of happened.....cough...." .



   I'm going to miss NAC and MB's reveals around here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks MB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love your "challenge," NAC!   Good luck.   And Candace is a cutie; I can see why she's on the Keep List.




I'm going to give a try. Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.




Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That bag is so pretty. Love the older bags.




Thanks TM! Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Hi NAC! This is a good plan. Let us know how it goes. Do you mean we won't be hearing, "Yes please.....or well this just sort of happened.....cough...." .




Well....my hope is that will happen a lot less for awhile.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love this one!




Me too! It's been too long since o carried her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm going to miss NAC and MB's reveals around here.




You'll just have to pick up the slack, GF. [emoji6]


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well....my hope is that will happen a lot less for awhile.


Ok, just like MB, you have beautiful options in your closet. It will be fun to hear you report in .


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You'll just have to pick up the slack, GF. [emoji6]



Hey, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.       I have to be "purse content!!"


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm going to miss NAC and MB's reveals around here.



GF, I can still do reveals  I have some stuff I have not even revealed! Need to start taking pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, I can still do reveals  I have some stuff I have not even revealed! Need to start taking pics!



Me too.      None of mine is Dooney, though.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too.      None of mine is Dooney, though.



I have a few, multiple brands...

Here's the first. I just changed into this one. Sorry the light is terrible.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I have a few, multiple brands...
> 
> Here's the first. I just changed into this one. Sorry the light is terrible.


Prettty bag GF. I walked around with that bag for a long time at the tent sale. It was a taupe color I believe. Unfortunately, it did not make the final cut. The Buckleys won. But that Perry is still very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Prettty bag GF. I walked around with that bag for a long time at the tent sale. It was a taupe color I believe. Unfortunately, it did not make the final cut. The Buckleys won. But that Perry is still very pretty!



Thanks GF! I'm sure the taupe was pretty too! I would have been tempted by it too but with the Buckleys around, it was a no brainer for sure. I never saw this one IRL but I wanted some light blue so I got this from ILD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I have a few, multiple brands...
> 
> Here's the first. I just changed into this one. Sorry the light is terrible.



Oh, perfect spring color!   Cute charm, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.       I have to be "purse content!!"




Ohhh rigggghhhhttt!! [emoji23]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, I can still do reveals  I have some stuff I have not even revealed! Need to start taking pics!







MiaBorsa said:


> Me too.      None of mine is Dooney, though.




I love reveals. Bring 'em on!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I have a few, multiple brands...
> 
> Here's the first. I just changed into this one. Sorry the light is terrible.




Pretty! Is that lavender?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's lovely is Zebra Phoebe


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Zebra Phoebe
> View attachment 3321808
> 
> View attachment 3321809
> 
> View attachment 3321810



Wow,  have never seen that one. Very unique!  How fun .


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, perfect spring color!   Cute charm, too.



Thanks GF!
The charm is an Old Navy charm I got a few years ago. It is cute and it's my son's initial, so had to get it. I like how it pops with this bag.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! Is that lavender?



Thanks GF!
No, it's denim.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Zebra Phoebe
> View attachment 3321808
> 
> View attachment 3321809
> 
> View attachment 3321810



Love it!
Twins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Zebra Phoebe
> View attachment 3321808
> 
> View attachment 3321809
> 
> View attachment 3321810



Love Phoebe!!   The zebra is so cute.  Hmmmm, I need to pull out my zebra Crosby.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Wow,  have never seen that one. Very unique!  How fun .




Thanks! It was a Dillards clearance find a couple of years ago.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I went deep into the back of the closet for today's lovely.

Pebbled NS Hamilton in Luggage is joining me on the morning commute.

This was a Belk clearance find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went deep into the back of the closet for today's lovely.
> 
> Pebbled NS Hamilton in Luggage is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> This was a Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 3322746
> 
> View attachment 3322749



Such a classic, NAC.   I love the luggage color with silver hardware.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went deep into the back of the closet for today's lovely.
> 
> Pebbled NS Hamilton in Luggage is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> This was a Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 3322746
> 
> View attachment 3322749




Great bag and love the luggage color!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went deep into the back of the closet for today's lovely.
> 
> Pebbled NS Hamilton in Luggage is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> This was a Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 3322746
> 
> View attachment 3322749


Very pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went deep into the back of the closet for today's lovely.
> 
> Pebbled NS Hamilton in Luggage is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> This was a Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 3322746
> 
> View attachment 3322749



Beautiful. I have the same bag with gold hardware. Mine has become comfortably slouchy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.      Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.


----------



## momjules

OH Mia!  Your Brahmin is gorgeous! I really love this brand. The pecan and toasted almond are my favorites. I wish I knew how to sell bags, I would sell some smaller dooneys to buy more Brahmin. The pecan rose satchel is awesome but I believe it is discontinued. I'm not sure. I have no more room for bags, and several I would sell if it was worth it. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> OH Mia!  Your Brahmin is gorgeous! I really love this brand. The pecan and toasted almond are my favorites. I wish I knew how to sell bags, I would sell some smaller dooneys to buy more Brahmin. The pecan rose satchel is awesome but I believe it is discontinued. I'm not sure. I have no more room for bags, and several I would sell if it was worth it. Enjoy your beautiful bag!



Thank you, MJ!   Sadie is an old gal, but she still looks gorgeous.   Pecan was always my first love in Brahmin colors.

I hear you on the selling thing.  I would love to do some closet purging and recoup a little bit of what I have spent, but I doubt I will try.   For some reason I don't want to try Ebay.


----------



## momjules

Yes I hear you. I hear horror stories about eBay. By the time they get their share, and PayPal gets their shard, I'd rather just keep the bags as I'd take a really big loss. I brought out a dooney yesterday and went to the vet today and couldn't hold the dog and jam paperwork in the bag. It's just to small for me. So now it will sit in the dooney room. It's too small.


----------



## momjules

too bad it's so small! It has darkened really weird- like.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sorry you are unhappy with your Dooney satchel.   It really is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.      Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.



Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.   [emoji23]   Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.


Love Brahmin! They came out with (what I assume) an iteration of the Sadie about a year ago. They called it the Ginny Satchel.


MrsKC said:


> Wow, just beautiful!




Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, just beautiful!



Thanks, KC.   She's an oldie but still lookin' good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Love Brahmin! They came out with (what I assume) an iteration of the Sadie about a year ago. They called it the Ginny Satchel.



Yes, there have been a few "remakes" with different names over the years.   They make small changes and rename the bag.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.      Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.


Gorgeous, I love pecan brahmin bags.You have an awesome collection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous, I love pecan brahmin bags.You have an awesome collection.



Thank you very much, Ruby.   My purse closet is my "happy place."


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.      Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.


Love that style.  Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3323756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad it's so small! It has darkened really weird- like.


I have two colors in this bag. One Bristol florentine also. So pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I was rummaging in the Brahmin Section.      Found an old favorite, the Sadie satchel in pecan.




Be still my heart. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out to get a pedi and do some shopping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Love that style.  Very pretty bag.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to get a pedi and do some shopping.
> View attachment 3324517
> 
> View attachment 3324519



She's a beauty, NAC!   Have fun shopping; I'll be waiting on the reveal.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to get a pedi and do some shopping.
> View attachment 3324517
> 
> View attachment 3324519


Nice bag, have a fun shopping day.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to get a pedi and do some shopping.
> View attachment 3324517
> 
> View attachment 3324519




What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, NAC!   Have fun shopping; I'll be waiting on the reveal.




Y'all know me so well, lol. I just left Dillards. I have a reveal on that thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, NAC!   Have fun shopping; I'll be waiting on the reveal.




Oops. Duplicate. My bad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Y'all know me so well, lol. I just left Dillards. I have a reveal on that thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today
> View attachment 3325675
> 
> View attachment 3325676



Loooooove!!!    (And twins; I carried mine a couple of weeks ago.  She is looking very slouchy these days.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Loooooove!!!    (And twins; I carried mine a couple of weeks ago.  She is looking very slouchy these days.)




Yay for twins! I was just thinking how slouchy mine was. This is much slouch year then the other phoebes I have.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Teal Edie on the Monday morning commute


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Teal Edie on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3326285
> 
> View attachment 3326286




Beautiful color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for twins! I was just thinking how slouchy mine was. This is much slouch year then the other phoebes I have.



Interesting!   I was wondering why that color is so much slouchier than my other ones.   So yours is, too?!   Odd.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Teal Edie on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3326285
> 
> View attachment 3326286



Love that gorgeous teal!   Makes Monday a little easier to take!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Teal Edie on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3326285
> 
> View attachment 3326286



Great dive! Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Teal Edie on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3326285
> 
> View attachment 3326286


That is a lovely color and bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that gorgeous teal!   Makes Monday a little easier to take!




Me too. My favorite color and it always makes me smile


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Great dive! Enjoy your Monday!




Thanks! I hope your Monday went well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is a lovely color and bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Biker Chick on this wet and nasty morning commute.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

$25 discount code NEWLOOK still works on ILD,  although you have to hunt for the place to enter the promotional code.  The lilac ZZ came back,  and I placed an order for it.  Hard to get color and the extra discount was enough to let me push the button.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker Chick on this wet and nasty morning commute.
> View attachment 3327095
> 
> View attachment 3327096



How fun NAC!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker Chick on this wet and nasty morning commute.
> View attachment 3327095
> 
> View attachment 3327096




Twins! I do so love the Selma!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker Chick on this wet and nasty morning commute.
> View attachment 3327095
> 
> View attachment 3327096



Cute duo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> $25 discount code NEWLOOK still works on ILD,  although you have to hunt for the place to enter the promotional code.  The lilac ZZ came back,  and I placed an order for it.  Hard to get color and the extra discount was enough to let me push the button.



I hope you love your new lilac ZZ, LJ.     I was checking out a couple of the Alto styles, but those prices have gone UP significantly in the past couple of months.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love your new lilac ZZ, LJ.     I was checking out a couple of the Alto styles, but those prices have gone UP significantly in the past couple of months.




*Mia:*  I noticed that about the Alto prices.  I'm going to miss those sales at the boutique store.  Looks like I'll be saving some money.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I noticed that about the Alto prices.  I'm going to miss those sales at the boutique store.  Looks like I'll be saving some money.



I don't even know how many boutiques are left, but hopefully they will ship during sales.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The rain continues today, and since I'm going to be in and out of it a few times today I decided to go with a very rain friendly bag. And to continue with my closet diving experiment.

MK Navy Mono Cindy Satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain continues today, and since I'm going to be in and out of it a few times today I decided to go with a very rain friendly bag. And to continue with my closet diving experiment.
> 
> MK Navy Mono Cindy Satchel.
> View attachment 3327923
> 
> View attachment 3327924



Perfect satchel NAC!


----------



## MKB0925

Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe


----------



## MrsKC

MKB0925 said:


> Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327982



Love the color!!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327982



So pretty! Love this color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain continues today, and since I'm going to be in and out of it a few times today I decided to go with a very rain friendly bag. And to continue with my closet diving experiment.
> 
> MK Navy Mono Cindy Satchel.
> View attachment 3327923
> 
> View attachment 3327924



Love that satchel, NAC.  Great dive!    We are still having stormy weather, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327982



   I love Phoebe and that cranberry color is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I did some "diving" today, too.   From the MK shelf...   the Camden hobo.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some "diving" today, too.   From the MK shelf...   the Camden hobo.



Great hobo, I really like the tassels.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MKB092 5 said:


> Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327982



Sooo beautiful... Looks so comfy to carry. It kinda looks like Dooney Violet. Can't wait to get my Violet Clayton.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain continues today, and since I'm going to be in and out of it a few times today I decided to go with a very rain friendly bag. And to continue with my closet diving experiment.
> 
> MK Navy Mono Cindy Satchel.
> View attachment 3327923
> 
> View attachment 3327924




They look Lovely together. Great dive GF


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Great hobo, I really like the tassels.



Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive netted the Coach Carlyle.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing some Closet Divin' this week, too.   Found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.



Very nice!



MiaBorsa said:


> I did some "diving" today, too.   From the MK shelf...   the Camden hobo.



Love this...I have it in "Sun"


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted the Coach Carlyle.


That one is so pretty


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted the Coach Carlyle.


Very nice red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Love this...I have it in "Sun"



Thanks!   Ooooh, I'll bet your hobo is really cute in the sun color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> That one is so pretty



Thanks!   I'm kind of cheesed that Coach now has a MFF version of the Carlyle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice red.



Thank you, TM!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some "diving" today, too.   From the MK shelf...   the Camden hobo.





MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted the Coach Carlyle.



Awesome dives GF!
You get a


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Awesome dives GF!
> You get a



Thanks, MB!   I'm trying to keep up with NAC's closet diving.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Time for the grocery store but first I have to find some clothes to wear to work. I've lost a lot of weight in the last six months and none of my clothes fit anymore.

And this lovely lady is riding shotgun.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Time for the grocery store but first I have to find some clothes to wear to work. I've lost a lot of weight in the last six months and none of my clothes fit anymore.
> 
> And this lovely lady is riding shotgun.
> View attachment 3330617


Well maybe buy some new clothes to match your fabulous handbag wardrobe. Congrats on the wt loss!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Time for the grocery store but first I have to find some clothes to wear to work. I've lost a lot of weight in the last six months and none of my clothes fit anymore.
> 
> And this lovely lady is riding shotgun.
> View attachment 3330617



Love that tote, NAC.   Have fun shopping!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> How fun NAC!



Thanks! This is one of my favorites.



Live It Up said:


> Twins! I do so love the Selma!



Yay for twins! I really do love my Selma's. I think you have a few yourself. So I'm in good company.



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute duo!



Thanks Sarah! I'm starting to get into the wallets to go with the bags now.



MrsKC said:


> Perfect satchel NAC!



Thanks! They had me with the blue.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that satchel, NAC.  Great dive!    We are still having stormy weather, too.




Thanks Sarah! It sure has been a wet spring around here lately.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Carrying my Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327982




Twins! Don't you just love this color?!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some "diving" today, too.   From the MK shelf...   the Camden hobo.




What a beauty! That color is so rich.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> They look Lovely together. Great dive GF




Thanks PTB! I'm trying to stick with my closet diving experiment. So far so good.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive netted the Coach Carlyle.




Be still my heart!!! I missed out on this color. My heart goes pitter patter every time you post this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Well maybe buy some new clothes to match your fabulous handbag wardrobe. Congrats on the wt loss!



Thanks! I did find some cute maxi skirts on sale and scooped up several of those.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that tote, NAC.   Have fun shopping!




Thanks Sarah! I was able to take advantage of a couple of sales. No bags were purchased though. I was a good girl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I totally forgot to post this yesterday. 

Summer Blue Selma and Pear wallet


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  love the color combo of your handbag and wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Sarah! I'm starting to get into the wallets to go with the bags now.
> 
> Thanks Sarah! It sure has been a wet spring around here lately.



Uh oh.       That wallet thing can be another slippery slope!!    

And yeah... we had quite a drenching yesterday with parts of town getting 18" of rain overnight and 1500 homes flooded.   Thankfully we are high and dry, but we got plenty of rain.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post this yesterday.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma and Pear wallet
> View attachment 3333057
> 
> View attachment 3333058



Another cute "pear."


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!!! I missed out on this color. My heart goes pitter patter every time you post this bag.



Every time I think about downsizing my collection, I pull out a bag such as this Carlyle and know I can't do it.       I love them all so I might as well resign myself to keeping them, and just try harder not to buy any more.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks PTB! I'm trying to stick with my closet diving experiment. So far so good.



You are doing really well with your Closet Diving, NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post this yesterday.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma and Pear wallet
> View attachment 3333057
> 
> View attachment 3333058


Very pretty bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Every time I think about downsizing my collection, I pull out a bag such as this Carlyle and know I can't do it.   *    I love them all so I might as well resign myself to keeping them, and just try harder not to buy any more*.




*Mia:*  so true.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is this gorgeously pebbled black and gold Phoebe


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> You are doing really well with your Closet Diving, NAC!




I'm trying! So far I have only caved for the mint Chelsea I found for half off at Dillards. There was no way I was leaving her there. LOL.

The real test will be on Saturday when I go shopping with my sister-in-law.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Every time I think about downsizing my collection, I pull out a bag such as this Carlyle and know I can't do it.       I love them all so I might as well resign myself to keeping them, and just try harder not to buy any more.




I think that is going to be my philosophy as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another cute "pear."




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Good one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Uh oh.       That wallet thing can be another slippery slope!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah... we had quite a drenching yesterday with parts of town getting 18" of rain overnight and 1500 homes flooded.   Thankfully we are high and dry, but we got plenty of rain.




Yikes! I saw that on the news. My husband's aunt lives in that area and she said it was pretty bad.

It is a slippery slope with the wallets isn't it? I think I look for those on clearance as much as the bags.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is this gorgeously pebbled black and gold Phoebe
> View attachment 3334820
> 
> View attachment 3334821


Beautiful NAC.  The Coach Phoebe is such a stylish handbag.  Such a classy purse.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is this gorgeously pebbled black and gold Phoebe
> View attachment 3334820
> 
> View attachment 3334821



Gorgeous.  I gave my black Phoebe to my son's GF so I don't have that one anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is this gorgeously pebbled black and gold Phoebe
> View attachment 3334820
> 
> View attachment 3334821




Beautiful! One of my favorite combinations is black with gold hardware... Or is it my very favorite? It just might be. Great dive NAC.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post this yesterday.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma and Pear wallet
> View attachment 3333057
> 
> View attachment 3333058




Pretty color! Happy [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Beautiful NAC.  The Coach Phoebe is such a stylish handbag.  Such a classy purse.




Thanks! It took me awhile to come around, but now Phoebe is one of my favorite bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  I gave my black Phoebe to my son's GF so I don't have that one anymore.




Temporary twins! Out of all my Phoebes, this one is my favorite. I love how pebbly she is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! One of my favorite combinations is black with gold hardware... Or is it my very favorite? It just might be. Great dive NAC.




Thanks TB!  I'm trying to closet dive as much as possible. It's been fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty color! Happy [emoji4]




Thanks TB! I do love my Selmas.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Whew! Yesterday was non stop. First I went shopping with SIL and then we met the guys at the Hard Rock for the Foreigner concert. Long but fun day. 

I scored clothes for spring and summer on sale or clearance and used coupons too. Yay! And the concert was awesome!  I love Foreigner and they put on a kick axx show. Today I'm pooped. 

And Pink Ruby Georgie was my companion for the day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands today, and I did a little bit more closet diving. This is one of my few eBay purchases. I forgot how much I love this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TB!  I'm trying to closet dive as much as possible. It's been fun.


   It is fun, isn't it?   That's the big ole' PLUS to having a large collection; it feels like shopping in a handbag boutique in our own closets.   



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whew! Yesterday was non stop. First I went shopping with SIL and then we met the guys at the Hard Rock for the Foreigner concert. Long but fun day.
> 
> I scored clothes for spring and summer on sale or clearance and used coupons too. Yay! And the concert was awesome!  I love Foreigner and they put on a kick axx show. Today I'm pooped.
> 
> And Pink Ruby Georgie was my companion for the day.
> 
> View attachment 3337479


   Love Foreigner!   I have been playing my Prince CDs and last night I watched Purple Rain on MTV.        Georgie is gorgeous in that pink.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands today, and I did a little bit more closet diving. This is one of my few eBay purchases. I forgot how much I love this bag.
> View attachment 3337572
> 
> View attachment 3337573
> 
> View attachment 3337574


 Loooooove!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's Dive is brought to you by the Brahmin Shelf.   The Westbrook in pecan.   We are on our way to Macy's.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Dive is brought to you by the Brahmin Shelf.   The Westbrook in pecan.   We are on our way to Macy's.




Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Have fun at Macy's.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands today, and I did a little bit more closet diving. This is one of my few eBay purchases. I forgot how much I love this bag.
> View attachment 3337572
> 
> View attachment 3337573
> 
> View attachment 3337574





MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Dive is brought to you by the Brahmin Shelf.   The Westbrook in pecan.   We are on our way to Macy's.



Very pretty bags!


----------



## momjules

Oh my!! You know I love Brahmin 
I'm thinking I need a ady wallet in  pecan or toasted almond 
Your bag is delightful!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whew! Yesterday was non stop. First I went shopping with SIL and then we met the guys at the Hard Rock for the Foreigner concert. Long but fun day.
> 
> I scored clothes for spring and summer on sale or clearance and used coupons too. Yay! And the concert was awesome!  I love Foreigner and they put on a kick axx show. Today I'm pooped.
> 
> And Pink Ruby Georgie was my companion for the day.
> 
> View attachment 3337479


Love your purse!  I love Foreigner also and saw them in person in 1985 in Kansas City. Joe Walsh played for 45 minutes before Foreigner.  I preferred Lou Gramm's vocals but Foreigner is still a great band IMO.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags!


  Thanks!



momjules said:


> Oh my!! You know I love Brahmin
> I'm thinking I need a ady wallet in  pecan or toasted almond
> Your bag is delightful!!!


  Thank you!   I love the Ady; it's the perfect size IMO.


----------



## MiaBorsa

oldbaglover said:


> Love your purse!  I love Foreigner also and saw them in person in 1985 in Kansas City. Joe Walsh played for 45 minutes before Foreigner.  I preferred Lou Gramm's vocals but Foreigner is still a great band IMO.



I would rather see Joe Walsh than Foreigner!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium Arno in Surf on the morning commute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3338306
> 
> View attachment 3338307



Wow, another great dive, NAC!   She's a beauty.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Arno in Surf on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3338306
> 
> View attachment 3338307


Very pretty color!


----------



## momjules

Love your bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, another great dive, NAC!   She's a beauty.




Thanks Sarah! I love this color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Love your bag!




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Dark Khaki Sutton on the Tuesday morning commute. This was another TJ Maxx find. 

These pictures make the bag look more yellow than it is. It really is a brown.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Dark Khaki Sutton on the Tuesday morning commute. This was another TJ Maxx find.
> 
> These pictures make the bag look more yellow than it is. It really is a brown.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339173
> 
> View attachment 3339174



Love!   For some reason I am loving the "camel" colors this season.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   For some reason I am loving the "camel" colors this season.




Thanks GF! I find myself drawn to those colors as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back in MK today. I originally had Violet Flo loaded and ready to roll but then I looked at the weather which is supposed to be stormy, so I went with the weather friendly bag.

MK Selma in fuchsia


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in MK today. I originally had Violet Flo loaded and ready to roll but then I looked at the weather which is supposed to be stormy, so I went with the weather friendly bag.
> 
> MK Selma in fuchsia
> View attachment 3340034


Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in MK today. I originally had Violet Flo loaded and ready to roll but then I looked at the weather which is supposed to be stormy, so I went with the weather friendly bag.
> 
> MK Selma in fuchsia
> View attachment 3340034



Beautiful spring color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I seem to be on a roll with the MK bags this week. And today looks to be the same.

MK Large Riley in Chili. The color really is not as orange as the pictures make it seem. This color is a deep true red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be on a roll with the MK bags this week. And today looks to be the same.
> 
> MK Large Riley in Chili. The color really is not as orange as the pictures make it seem. This color is a deep true red.
> View attachment 3340974
> 
> View attachment 3340975



Such a beauty; I love the Riley.   Where is Rue de Nesle???   She would arm-wrestle you for that red bag!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a beauty; I love the Riley.   Where is Rue de Nesle???   She would arm-wrestle you for that red bag!!


Great color and a pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The closet diving continues. Today's contestant is the lovely and talented small Candace in black/silver.

Here she is on the Monday morning commute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The closet diving continues. Today's contestant is the lovely and talented small Candace in black/silver.
> 
> Here she is on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3345064
> 
> View attachment 3345065
> 
> View attachment 3345066



She's stunning and I love the wristlet!   Great dive!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is sponsored by Coach.       The Katarina hobo in walnut.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's stunning and I love the wristlet!   Great dive!




Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is sponsored by Coach.       The Katarina hobo in walnut.




Be still my heart!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momjules

The leather on this bag is wonderful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


    Now see...   each time I think I will cull my closet, I pull out something like this!    I just have to keep 'em all!!



momjules said:


> The leather on this bag is wonderful!


   Not sure if you mean my bag, MJ...but if ya do, then thank you.


----------



## momjules

Yes I do mean your bag Mia!
I don't know how to reply with the direct way .


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Yes I do mean your bag Mia!
> I don't know how to reply with the direct way .



Are you on a computer or your phone?    On a computer, just click on the "QUOTE" button in the lower right-hand corner of the post you want to respond to, then type your comment and submit.


----------



## momjules

No I use my iPhone 
Our computer is so old , we don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> No I use my iPhone
> Our computer is so old , we don't bother with it anymore.



OK, I have an iPhone, and using the app I just touch the post I want to quote and a little box pops up with "quote" as an option.   I touch the quote button and can reply to that post.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have an iPhone, and using the app I just touch the post I want to quote and a little box pops up with "quote" as an option.   I touch the quote button and can reply to that post.




Ohh. I think I'm doing it! If I did it right. Thank you!


----------



## momjules

I did it!!! So silly yet I'm happy! Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I did it!!! So silly yet I'm happy! Thank you!



Woo hoo!!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The closet diving continues. Today's contestant is the lovely and talented small Candace in black/silver.
> 
> Here she is on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3345064
> 
> View attachment 3345065
> 
> View attachment 3345066




Love this bag and the fob!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The closet diving continues. Today the lovely and talented MK Greenwich tote in watermelon/luggage is joining me on the morning commute. 

I love the little peeks of the luggage color. I love the contrast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The closet diving continues. Today the lovely and talented MK Greenwich tote in watermelon/luggage is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> I love the little peeks of the luggage color. I love the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 3346076
> 
> View attachment 3346077
> 
> View attachment 3346078
> 
> View attachment 3346079



Another gorgeous spring beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another gorgeous spring beauty!




Thanks Sarah! MK has a lot of colors I just love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving. The lighting is terrible and it does not look this dull IRL, but here is my Coach Robin Saffiano Tote and matching wristlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's Coach Lindsey; an oldie but such a goodie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving. The lighting is terrible and it does not look this dull IRL, but here is my Coach Robin Saffiano Tote and matching wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3347822



LOVE!!   That almost looks too glossy to be saffiano; just gorgeous.   They need to bring back the robin color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   That almost looks too glossy to be saffiano; just gorgeous.   They need to bring back the robin color.




They sure do. I love this color. 

Here's a couple of pics with better light.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Coach Lindsey; an oldie but such a goodie!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] TDF gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Coach Lindsey; an oldie but such a goodie!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... What a beautiful bag! You ladies are really making me want to get into the matching wallet thing. It's so classy looking. Enjoy her today girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They sure do. I love this color.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics with better light.
> View attachment 3348002
> 
> View attachment 3348003




Beautiful combo! I need a blue like this in my life [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... What a beautiful bag! You ladies are really making me want to get into the matching wallet thing. It's so classy looking. Enjoy her today girlfriend!



Thanks, girl.   Wallets (and other SLGs) are another slippery slope!!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Coach Lindsey; an oldie but such a goodie!!



I think this one had to be my favorite in the Madison line. So friggin classy!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They sure do. I love this color.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics with better light.
> View attachment 3348002
> 
> View attachment 3348003


Great color of blue!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Coach Lindsey; an oldie but such a goodie!!


Very pretty bag and wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I think this one had to be my favorite in the Madison line. So friggin classy!



I wanted this Lindsey so badly that I actually paid FULL PRICE to get her from the Coach boutique.   Yikes!!       Of course, I have not regretted it for a minute.   I absolutely love the bag and the wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and wallet.



Thanks.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> I wanted this Lindsey so badly that I actually paid FULL PRICE to get her from the Coach boutique.   Yikes!!       Of course, I have not regretted it for a minute.   I absolutely love the bag and the wallet.



To me, the lines Coach had when they did Madison, Candace, etc were really good. It's something about them that says "Coach" compared to some of their new styles


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doing my seasonal purse sort this weekend.  If I'm
 ever  tempted to buy another handbag.... someone stop me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Doing my seasonal purse sort this weekend.  If I'm
> ever  tempted to buy another handbag.... someone stop me.



   Good luck, LJ.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck, LJ.




Half finished.  The spring/summer handbags are out (at least those that were in the front half of the walk in closet).   Tomorrow I have to stuff the fall/winter handbags back into the closet and hope they fit.  


I'm excited to start using my bright/light color handbags.  I have:  light grey, oyster, bone, yellow, orange, dusty rose, light pink, hot pink, light green, aqua, turq, sky blue, lavender, lilac, and white.  Think I've got the rainbow covered.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Doing my seasonal purse sort this weekend.  If I'm
> ever  tempted to buy another handbag.... someone stop me.


Did you start yet LJ? Wish I lived close enough to help. Would love to see your collection. We could have the HA (Handbags Anonymous) meeting there this weekend. That would be fun.


----------



## momjules

I want to get all my bags out too. I'd like to arrange them and see what I have. Really scary to do!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Did you start yet LJ? Wish I lived close enough to help. Would love to see your collection. We could have the HA (Handbags Anonymous) meeting there this weekend. That would be fun.




*YD:*  I'd love the company and moral support.   The seasonal handbag switch is a chore I dread.  And that's a shame.  But it's so much physical work.  The summer bags are out and arranged,  the winter bags now have to go back into the closet... hopefully they will all fit.  I know there are other summer handbags in the back of the closet,  but since I have all the colors covered,  the ones in the back will have to stay there.   When I do the entire closet it's a 10 day job.  I'm not as young as I used to be.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> To me, the lines Coach had when they did Madison, Candace, etc were really good. It's something about them that says "Coach" compared to some of their new styles




I agree completely!  The Legacy and Madison lines are my favorite.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get my toes done!  Going with super easy care today. 

MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Vanilla Mono


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I want to get all my bags out too. I'd like to arrange them and see what I have. Really scary to do!!



   I agree, it is scary.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get my toes done!  Going with super easy care today.
> 
> MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Vanilla Mono
> 
> View attachment 3349445
> 
> View attachment 3349446



Love!   The vanilla mono just screams summertime.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Headed to Home Depot with hub.  It's a beautiful day for scouting in the garden center.    My Brighton Kora straw tote will be comin' along.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to Home Depot with hub.  It's a beautiful day for scouting in the garden center.    My Brighton Kora straw tote will be comin' along.




[emoji7][emoji7] Love!  Have fun at Hone Depot!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to Home Depot with hub.  It's a beautiful day for scouting in the garden center.    My Brighton Kora straw tote will be comin' along.


That one is very pretty. I am not overly familiar with this brand in handbags. What do you think of the quality compared to Dooney?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Luggage Selma on the Monday morning commute


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That one is very pretty. I am not overly familiar with this brand in handbags. What do you think of the quality compared to Dooney?



Brighton is at least equal in quality, though most of their bags are softer leathers and not as structured as Dooney.   My Kora straw tote is from 2009 and still looks brand new.   I used to be much more into Brighton and I have several beautiful Brighton bags.  They are light weight, have great organization, and soft pliable leather with beautiful linings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3351003



Stunning!   Selma is a classic and the luggage is my absolute favorite MK color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!   Selma is a classic and the luggage is my absolute favorite MK color.




Selma is definitely one of my favorite bag styles. I just may have it in a few colors, LOL.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get my toes done!  Going with super easy care today.
> 
> MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Vanilla Mono
> 
> View attachment 3349445
> 
> View attachment 3349446





MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to Home Depot with hub.  It's a beautiful day for scouting in the garden center.    My Brighton Kora straw tote will be comin' along.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3351003



Very pretty bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Coach Tatum Tote on the morning commute


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Coach Tatum Tote on the morning commute
> View attachment 3352569
> 
> View attachment 3352570
> 
> View attachment 3352571



Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!




Thanks GF!  I just love the leather on this bag. So yummy.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Coach Tatum Tote on the morning commute
> View attachment 3352569
> 
> View attachment 3352570
> 
> View attachment 3352571


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet diving find is the lovely and talented MK Medium Sutton in Raspberry with the zip around wallet I spear.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving find is the lovely and talented MK Medium Sutton in Raspberry with the zip around wallet I spear.
> View attachment 3353375
> 
> View attachment 3353376
> 
> View attachment 3353377



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Kate Spade kinda' day!    This is the Cobble Hill Little Minka bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I tried to add this photo to the non Dooney and Bourke thread but I couldn't add the picture. 

I took my Damier Ebene Speedy out to lunch today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks GF! 





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kate Spade kinda' day!    This is the Cobble Hill Little Minka bag.




What a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I tried to add this photo to the non Dooney and Bourke thread but I couldn't add the picture.
> 
> I took my Damier Ebene Speedy out to lunch today.




Absolutely perfect won your outfit. The Pom is the perfect accent.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving find is the lovely and talented MK Medium Sutton in Raspberry with the zip around wallet I spear.
> View attachment 3353375
> 
> View attachment 3353376
> 
> View attachment 3353377





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kate Spade kinda' day!    This is the Cobble Hill Little Minka bag.





Trudysmom said:


> I tried to add this photo to the non Dooney and Bourke thread but I couldn't add the picture.
> 
> I took my Damier Ebene Speedy out to lunch today.



Geesh, these are all lovely. Nice splashes of color.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet diving find is the lovely and talented MK Medium Sutton in Raspberry with the zip around wallet I spear.
> View attachment 3353375
> 
> View attachment 3353376
> 
> View attachment 3353377




Oooh... Love her with wallet. Great dive!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beautiful bags'


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!



Thanks GF! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh... Love her with wallet. Great dive!




Thanks PTB! I love how MK does colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF ladies! Looks like I am still in the MK section.

Today's lovely contestant is the electric blue jet set zip top tote with my sapphire zip around wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Looks like I am still in the MK section.
> 
> Today's lovely contestant is the electric blue jet set zip top tote with my sapphire zip around wallet.
> View attachment 3354294
> 
> View attachment 3354295
> 
> View attachment 3354296



Great bag!   I almost bought that one in the sunflower color a few days ago, but ended up canceling the order to go with a Coach turnlock hobo in canary.   I am wanting a yellow bag this summer!!  Seeing your tote is making me wonder if I made the right choice!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Very pretty bags everyone.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Looks like I am still in the MK section.
> 
> Today's lovely contestant is the electric blue jet set zip top tote with my sapphire zip around wallet.
> View attachment 3354294
> 
> View attachment 3354295
> 
> View attachment 3354296




Gorgeous color! I really like the jet set totes...they are a perfect size for me for everyday! I was just looking at the Dove color..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving for today. Here's Black Siggy Molly on the Tuesday morning commute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for today. Here's Black Siggy Molly on the Tuesday morning commute.
> View attachment 3357773
> 
> View attachment 3357774



Molly is perfection!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for today. Here's Black Siggy Molly on the Tuesday morning commute.
> View attachment 3357773
> 
> View attachment 3357774


Pretty bag and pom.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Molly is perfection!




I agree! Molly and Candace are two of my favorites from the legacy line. I sure wish they still made both.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag and pom.




Thanks TM! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine
> View attachment 3359458
> 
> View attachment 3359459
> 
> View attachment 3359460



That aqua is just gorgeous.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine
> View attachment 3359458
> 
> View attachment 3359459
> 
> View attachment 3359460


I love that color. Pretty bag. 

 I use my turquoise  satchel a lot.  I love wearing turquoise jewelry also. Happy color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine
> View attachment 3359458
> 
> View attachment 3359459
> 
> View attachment 3359460




Gorgeous!! Love that color


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine
> View attachment 3359458
> 
> View attachment 3359459
> 
> View attachment 3359460




Amazing color!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That aqua is just gorgeous.







Trudysmom said:


> I love that color. Pretty bag.
> 
> I use my turquoise  satchel a lot.  I love wearing turquoise jewelry also. Happy color.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous!! Love that color







southernbelle82 said:


> Amazing color!!!!




Thanks everyone! As much as I love Dooney, I also love how MK does colors just as much. I guess that's why my closet is full of purses, LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More closet diving for today. Here's Black Siggy Molly on the Tuesday morning commute.
> View attachment 3357773
> 
> View attachment 3357774







NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how MK does colors. And this is one of my favorites. MK jet set zip top tote in Aquamarine
> View attachment 3359458
> 
> View attachment 3359459
> 
> View attachment 3359460




Great dives NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Great dives NAC!




Thanks TB! It's been fun shopping my closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage on the morning commute


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Greenwich in Watermelon/Luggage on the morning commute
> View attachment 3363245
> 
> View attachment 3363246
> 
> View attachment 3363247


Pretty color and cute bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty color and cute bag!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Friday again, yay! Today's closet dive is MK aqua jet set zip top tote. The color is more green than the picture shows, and is completely different from the aquamarine which I also have.


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Friday again, yay! Today's closet dive is MK aqua jet set zip top tote. The color is more green than the picture shows, and is completely different from the aquamarine which I also have.
> View attachment 3366687
> 
> View attachment 3366688




Very pretty NAC!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Friday again, yay! Today's closet dive is MK aqua jet set zip top tote. The color is more green than the picture shows, and is completely different from the aquamarine which I also have.
> View attachment 3366687
> 
> View attachment 3366688


Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Friday again, yay! Today's closet dive is MK aqua jet set zip top tote. The color is more green than the picture shows, and is completely different from the aquamarine which I also have.
> View attachment 3366687
> 
> View attachment 3366688




Beautiful! Happy Friday NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Very pretty NAC!!!!!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks y'all!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Happy Friday NAC!




Thanks TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive continues the Jet Set theme I seem to have going this week. 

Zip Top Tote in Brown Mono.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is brought to you by MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive continues the Jet Set theme I seem to have going this week.
> 
> Zip Top Tote in Brown Mono.
> View attachment 3367501
> 
> View attachment 3367503
> 
> View attachment 3367504





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you by MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.
> View attachment 3369084
> 
> View attachment 3369085



Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.




Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lots of great dives in the past week or so, NAC!!   I love all your MK totes and I'm thinking about one in the dark dune color.   I thought I wanted pink but I saw it in person at Dillard's and it's not as pretty as I thought it would be.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive contestant is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Miss Sophisticated Biker Chick.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of great dives in the past week or so, NAC!!   I love all your MK totes and I'm thinking about one in the dark dune color.   I thought I wanted pink but I saw it in person at Dillard's and it's not as pretty as I thought it would be.




Thanks Sarah! You should get Dark Dune.  I have the large jet set zip top tote in that color. It's very similar to Dooney's Elephant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive contestant is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Miss Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> 
> View attachment 3370568
> 
> View attachment 3370569



Another beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Sarah! You should get Dark Dune.  I have the large jet set zip top tote in that color. It's very similar to Dooney's Elephant.



Hmmmm, you are correct about it being close to elephant.       Maybe I want something in elephant instead.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)



I do love that one!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)


I like that one too. They had a beige version at the tent sale in various styles however, I am liking the blue and white versions that are out now. It is a very unique print/embossing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I do love that one!!


 Thanks, girl.



YankeeDooney said:


> I like that one too. They had a beige version at the tent sale in various styles however, I am liking the blue and white versions that are out now. It is a very unique print/embossing.


  They have done a remake of the Copa Cabana bags every couple of years; the "original" was more than 20 years ago.   I have owned three colors but the more recent ones don't have the same pizazz IMO.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)




Omg! That brahmin is to die for!
Never never give her up!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.
> 
> They have done a remake of the Copa Cabana bags every couple of years; the "original" was more than 20 years ago.   I have owned three colors but the more recent ones don't have the same pizazz IMO.


Ooooo, those are lovely. Which color do you favor? 

I tell ya, Brahmin has really gotten their hooks into me good. They have been really drawing my attention. It's like my new candy...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is Coach Dufflette in Saddle. This was another killer Dillards clearance find, yes please.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another beauty!



Thanks Sarah!



MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmmm, you are correct about it being close to elephant.       Maybe I want something in elephant instead.




Good point!  I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)




What a beauty! Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Omg! That brahmin is to die for!
> Never never give her up!



Thank you, MJ.   I certainly won't give that one up; she's at the top of my "All Time Favorites" list!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, those are lovely. Which color do you favor?
> 
> I tell ya, Brahmin has really gotten their hooks into me good. They have been really drawing my attention. It's like my new candy...



Thanks!   Naturally I like the copper (brown tones) the best!      I gave the pink one to my BFF during a Closet Purge and I have never carried the navy.   It is a limited edition and I guess about 5 years old with tags still on.       This hangtag still has the plastic film on it so it's not photographing very well...


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is Coach Dufflette in Saddle. This was another killer Dillards clearance find, yes please.
> View attachment 3371382
> 
> View attachment 3371383



Twins!    The dufflette is a great bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beauty! Love it!



Thanks, girl!   I have a soft spot for "novelty" embossing!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!    The dufflette is a great bag.




Yay for twins! I really like these bags. So easy to carry.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   Naturally I like the copper (brown tones) the best!      I gave the pink one to my BFF during a Closet Purge and I have never carried the navy.   It is a limited edition and I guess about 5 years old with tags still on.       This hangtag still has the plastic film on it so it's not photographing very well...


I figured as much. I don't think I could pick a fav of those. All so pretty. But holy cow, never carried the navy? That would look awesome with jeans. And a Vault bag no less. Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My Friday companion on the morning commute. TGIF y'all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I figured as much. I don't think I could pick a fav of those. All so pretty. But holy cow, never carried the navy? That would look awesome with jeans. And a Vault bag no less. Love it!



MaryBel has lectured me about not carrying the navy.       Maybe this year!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Friday companion on the morning commute. TGIF y'all!
> View attachment 3372151
> View attachment 3372152



Another beaut, NAC!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Friday companion on the morning commute. TGIF y'all!
> View attachment 3372151
> View attachment 3372152


Ooooo, nice colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Feeling a little Electric Blue today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373190
> 
> View attachment 3373192



That is one of my favorites, and I'm not a "blue" person!


----------



## momjules

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373190
> 
> View attachment 3373192




That bag wants to do the electric slide dance!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with a little bit of shimmer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with a little bit of shimmer.
> View attachment 3374565
> 
> View attachment 3374566
> 
> View attachment 3374567
> 
> View attachment 3374568



Pretty Sophia!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That is one of my favorites, and I'm not a "blue" person!




This is definitely one of my favorites too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is from the Brahmin shelf; the medium Alden tote in truffle.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> That bag wants to do the electric slide dance!!




Lol! Sure does!  I love this color.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brahmin shelf; the medium Alden tote in truffle.




Brahmin strikes again!!!! 
We need to be neighbors!?!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brahmin shelf; the medium Alden tote in truffle.




TDF gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with a little bit of shimmer.
> View attachment 3374565
> 
> View attachment 3374566
> 
> View attachment 3374567
> 
> View attachment 3374568





MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the Brahmin shelf; the medium Alden tote in truffle.



Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma getting the love today.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 3375320
> 
> View attachment 3375321


I am wearing a blouse that color today with my Cherry Speedy. A happy and pretty color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a blouse that color today with my Cherry Speedy. A happy and pretty color!




I bet your blouse is pretty! I agree the color is very happy and pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.
> 
> View attachment 3377996
> 
> View attachment 3377997



I love a gorgeous navy bag!   Happy Friday, NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.
> 
> View attachment 3377996
> 
> View attachment 3377997


Very pretty navy bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love a gorgeous navy bag!   Happy Friday, NAC!



Me too!  Happy Friday to you as well!  



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty navy bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out for a day of flea markets and junk shops with the hubs and his dad.  Decided on east care for today's companion. 

Happy Saturday y'all!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of flea markets and junk shops with the hubs and his dad.  Decided on east care for today's companion.
> 
> Happy Saturday y'all!!
> View attachment 3378771



OK, I'm still trying to decipher "east care", but your purse is pretty.       Have fun!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'm still trying to decipher "east care", but your purse is pretty.       Have fun!!




My guess is she meant easy care.  But you knew that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'm still trying to decipher "east care", but your purse is pretty.       Have fun!!




LOL! I just saw that!  It won't let me edit it now, but it was supposed to be easy care, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> My guess is she meant easy care.  But you knew that.




Lol, yea, easy care. Autocorrect at its finest.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lol, yea, easy care. Autocorrect at its finest.



Oh duh.   I was trying to make the name of the purse fit that puzzle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My guess is she meant easy care.  But you knew that.



Actually, I didn't.   HAHA   O_o


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of flea markets and junk shops with the hubs and his dad.  Decided on east care for today's companion.
> 
> Happy Saturday y'all!!
> View attachment 3378771


Very nice.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh duh.   I was trying to make the name of the purse fit that puzzle.




Lol, that'll teach me to proof better before hitting Reply. [emoji12]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Greenwich was my companion on Monday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I look for your closet diving pics every day.   You have a beautiful handbag collection.  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I look for your closet diving pics every day.   You have a beautiful handbag collection.  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy them.



Thank you LJ! I do believe I have reached saturation point in new purchases, so I am now going to do my best to carry as many bags in my collection as often as possible.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone! Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3382887


Your Molly bag is lovely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3382887


Love that color!   Molly is so cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is my Gucci Boston Bag, but using a Dooney wallet!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is my Gucci Boston Bag, but using a Dooney wallet!!



So pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is my Gucci Boston Bag, but using a Dooney wallet!!



Classy and beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3384086



Darn...picture is broken. ...this is such a bummer.   I'm sure it's lovely NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3384086


Another beauty, NAC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is my Gucci Boston Bag, but using a Dooney wallet!!



I am liking the Gucci bags you girls have posted. TM has a beauty and this is a lovely one too! The wallet is a nice complement. On another note, if I've not inquired before, what are you using to shoot your photos....camera or phone? What brand? Such nice pics.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3384086


NAC, you have been posting beautiful bags as always!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I am liking the Gucci bags you girls have posted. TM has a beauty and this is a lovely one too! The wallet is a nice complement. On another note, if I've not inquired before, what are you using to shoot your photos....camera or phone? What brand? Such nice pics.


Your Boston bag is SO pretty!!! Yes, I have the top handle pink and red satchel from Gucci. It is so fun to  use.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3384086


Very pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I am liking the Gucci bags you girls have posted. TM has a beauty and this is a lovely one too! The wallet is a nice complement. On another note, if I've not inquired before, what are you using to shoot your photos....camera or phone? What brand? Such nice pics.


Thanks.   I use either my iPhone 6+ or my Canon EOS Rebel DSLR camera for photos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pulled out a winner from the Coach section; Crosby carryall.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> The summer season officially arrives when my Brahmin Copa Cabana appears!    This is the bag that began my Brahmin Obsession several years ago and it is still my favorite Brahmin bag.   (It's overcast and raining today so the pic isn't the best.)



Your bag is so beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Pulled out a winner from the Coach section; Crosby carryall.



That is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## momjules

Another beautiful bag!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is brought to you by the lovely and talented MK Sutton in dark khaki.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  another lovely handbag from your amazing closet.   Glad you are enjoying wearing them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Another beautiful bag!!





momjules said:


> Your bag is so beautiful!!!





MrsKC said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you by the lovely and talented MK Sutton in dark khaki.
> View attachment 3393717
> 
> View attachment 3393718


Gorgeous!   I love that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is the Coach "Criss-cross Lindsey" in acorn.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is the Coach "Criss-cross Lindsey" in acorn.



You have excellent taste! I just love it!,


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is the Coach "Criss-cross Lindsey" in acorn.



Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Large Coach Sand Phoebe..she is nice and smooshy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is the Coach "Criss-cross Lindsey" in acorn.



Be still my heart! What a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  another lovely handbag from your amazing closet.   Glad you are enjoying wearing them.



Thanks LJ! I'm trying to enjoy as many as I can.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! What a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





momjules said:


> You have excellent taste! I just love it!,





MKB0925 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!


   Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Large Coach Sand Phoebe..she is nice and smooshy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394252



Love Phoebe!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Large Coach Sand Phoebe..she is nice and smooshy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394252


 Wow, what a beauty.   I love the sand color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is the Coach "Criss-cross Lindsey" in acorn.


This bag is one of my favorites of your Coach bags. Love it and the set!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Pulled out a winner from the Coach section; Crosby carryall.


Ooooo, this one is lovely too! I don't remember this one. Me likey.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you by the lovely and talented MK Sutton in dark khaki.
> View attachment 3393717
> 
> View attachment 3393718


I love your posts!  When I see them, I imagine you with a magic closet.  You just reach In and "ta-da" ... another beautiful handbag.  Just like pulling a cute little bunny out of hat.  I want your closet.  Seriously.  I mean it.  I google some of the bags you show and have bought two MKs because of you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, this one is lovely too! I don't remember this one. Me likey.


   Thanks!


YankeeDooney said:


> This bag is one of my favorites of your Coach bags. Love it and the set!


    It's one of my favorites, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ending the work week with MK Riley in Chili


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with MK Riley in Chili
> View attachment 3396739


Gorgeous!!   (I hope RueDeNesle doesn't see this one; she will stalk you.   )


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, this one is lovely too! I don't remember this one. Me likey.





YankeeDooney said:


> This bag is one of my favorites of your Coach bags. Love it and the set!



Thanks YD!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   (I hope RueDeNesle doesn't see this one; she will stalk you.   )



Thanks Sarah! LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3397944


 I really like that one. And I like the red one you found too!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3397944


Very pretty!!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3397944



Such a gorgeous bag? How do you like the leather? Likes like it is very good!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3397944


Nice one, NAC.   That leather looks fabulous.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Fossil weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3397944



NAC, love it! Wish I had one!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Happy 4th of July, everyone.   Hope you have a fun and safe holiday.   Today's dive is the Coach Nomad hobo in stone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Feeling a little Electric Blue today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I really like that one. And I like the red one you found too!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!!





MKB0925 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag? How do you like the leather? Likes like it is very good!





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice one, NAC.   That leather looks fabulous.





MrsKC said:


> NAC, love it! Wish I had one!!!



Thanks everyone! I like the leather on these bags a lot. It's very smooshy.  And the prices at the outlet are really good. I may have found my next obsession. 

Plus, you can find Fossil at TJ Maxx sometimes. That's where I got this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Happy 4th of July, everyone.   Hope you have a fun and safe holiday.   Today's dive is the Coach Nomad hobo in stone.



TDF gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3401484


Love that blue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Back to the Coach shelf to bring out Molly.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Back to the Coach shelf to bring out Molly.



Love!! I never got a Molly and feel like I missed out...I will have to keep my eye out!


----------



## MKB0925

Found this oldie but goody in the back of my closet.  Kate Spade Georgina in cashew. She is very soft!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brahmin getting the love today


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF everyone! I'm ending the work week with Miss Biker Chick.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! I'm ending the work week with Miss Biker Chick.
> View attachment 3403358


Great way to end the week, GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive is from the shallow end of the Coach pool.       Hayley satchel in cognac.      The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the shallow end of the Coach pool.       Hayley satchel in cognac.      The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.



Oh gorgeous! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous! !


Thanks, KC.   It's fun to closet shop!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  beautiful.  She is my kind of handbag.


----------



## momjules

I still love coach. She's a beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the shallow end of the Coach pool.       Hayley satchel in cognac.      The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.


MB, you have been pulling out some beautiful bags from the Coach pool. This one is gorgeous too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the shallow end of the Coach pool.       Hayley satchel in cognac.      The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.


OMG!  This bag is gorgeous!  If it were still available I would jump all over it full price and all!  This is SO my style and color and size. Everything about it is perfect.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  I'm screaming, crying, and brimming with joy!  Aaaaahhhhh! You are so blessed to have this stunner!  Just beautiful.  An ivory sweater, skinny jeans and a pair of matching boots...I think I'm going to faint.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> OMG!  This bag is gorgeous!  If it were still available I would jump all over it full price and all!  This is SO my style and color and size. Everything about it is perfect.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  I'm screaming, crying, and brimming with joy!  Aaaaahhhhh! You are so blessed to have this stunner!  Just beautiful.  An ivory sweater, skinny jeans and a pair of matching boots...I think I'm going to faint.


But...  do you like it??        Thanks, LID.   I agree; it is a total classic winner.    I also have it in the sand color, which almost looks like naked vachetta.   The Legacy collection was one of Coach's best lines, IMO.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive is from the shallow end of the Coach pool.       Hayley satchel in cognac.      The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love Hayley!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out shopping with Fossil today. I love how the leather on this bag feels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> But...  do you like it??        Thanks, LID.   I agree; it is a total classic winner.    I also have it in the sand color, which almost looks like naked vachetta.   The Legacy collection was one of Coach's best lines, IMO.



Another winner!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great way to end the week, GF!



Thanks GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out shopping with Fossil today. I love how the leather on this bag feels.
> View attachment 3404477
> 
> View attachment 3404478


Such a great summer tote.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Choosing from the MK part of the closet today. I just love the brown monoprint with the darker trim and handles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great summer tote.



It really is. Very lightweight and easy to carry. I will definitely be looking for more of these in the future.   Plus the price couldn't be beat. I got it for around $70.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Choosing from the MK part of the closet today. I just love the brown monoprint with the darker trim and handles.
> View attachment 3405193
> 
> View attachment 3405194


Love that combo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yesterday I carried my Coach Madison hobo; still haven't changed out of it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that combo.



Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my Coach Madison hobo; still haven't changed out of it.



That is so pretty. Be still my heart.


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my Coach Madison hobo; still haven't changed out of it.


what a lovely classic!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. The picture makes the color look more orange, but IRL it is a deeper red with a blue undertone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. It's been way too long since she's had an outing.

Heritage stripe siggy black cherry Molly.


----------



## momjules

Yum!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  your have a great closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  your have a great closet.



Thanks LJ! I'm trying to learn to go shopping in my closet and not buy more bags. Operative word is trying. LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet died is perfect for the weekend, don't you think?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I assume you mean closet DIVE!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. It's been way too long since she's had an outing.
> 
> Heritage stripe siggy black cherry Molly.
> View attachment 3410282
> 
> View attachment 3410283


That is so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> I assume you mean closet DIVE!



LOL! Oh yes! DIVE. Crazy autocorrect! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty!



Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Monday again, which means back to work. Today's closet dive is MK large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again, which means back to work. Today's closet dive is MK large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune
> 
> View attachment 3413048
> 
> View attachment 3413049


I love the dark dune color, NAC.   Happy Monday!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again, which means back to work. Today's closet dive is MK large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune
> 
> View attachment 3413048
> 
> View attachment 3413049


Very nice bag and color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive is brought to you by Zebra Phoebe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the dark dune color, NAC.   Happy Monday!





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag and color.



Thanks y'all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I love animal print handbags.  They make such a sharp addition to a solid color outfit.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you by Zebra Phoebe.
> View attachment 3414805
> 
> View attachment 3414806
> 
> View attachment 3414807



That is lovely and I am so excited,  I can actually see the pictures!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive is brought to you by Zebra Phoebe.
> View attachment 3414805
> 
> View attachment 3414806
> 
> View attachment 3414807


Stunning!   I love me some Phoebe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another Coach dive!    The Gramercy in nude.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Coach dive!    The Gramercy in nude.


Oh nice one! I love the nude colors and I have yet to get one. Hmmm.

Do you still have your Camel Zip Zip?


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Coach dive!    The Gramercy in nude.



What a beauty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh nice one! I love the nude colors and I have yet to get one. Hmmm.
> 
> Do you still have your Camel Zip Zip?


Thanks.   And nope; I gave my sister my last 2 zipzips.   I just never did warm up to them though I love the look.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty!!


Thank ya!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm trying to keep from buying a true red Coach Nomad, so I did a little closet recon and found my red Carlyle.   Perfect for a Friday!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to keep from buying a true red Coach Nomad, so I did a little closet recon and found my red Carlyle.   Perfect for a Friday!



What a pretty shade of red!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh nice one! I love the nude colors and I have yet to get one. Hmmm.





MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to keep from buying a true red Coach Nomad, so I did a little closet recon and found my red Carlyle.   Perfect for a Friday!


Another beauty! So would you say Coach is the majority of the collection or about even with DB? Just curious.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MB ~ Love that pretty red color!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Another beauty! So would you say Coach is the majority of the collection or about even with DB? Just curious.


Yes, I probably have more Coach than DB.   I am drawn to softer bags and light-weight leather, so Coach usually has styles that work best for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> What a pretty shade of red!


Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> MB ~ Love that pretty red color!!


Thank you!    I love red bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*: that bag looks like fabulous leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*: that bag looks like fabulous leather.


Thanks, LJ.   It really is great, lightweight leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still divin'!!   I haven't bought a new bag in almost a month now...whew!!    Here's my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I'll bet you can go for a lot longer than a month picking a great handbag from your closet each day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I'll bet you can go for a lot longer than a month picking a great handbag from your closet each day.


   You could be right, LJ!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion, Tatum Tote. The leather on this bag is amazing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I love animal print handbags.  They make such a sharp addition to a solid color outfit.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> That is lovely and I am so excited,  I can actually see the pictures!



Thanks! And yay for seeing pictures! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!   I love me some Phoebe.



Me too! One of my favorite bag styles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Coach dive!    The Gramercy in nude.





MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to keep from buying a true red Coach Nomad, so I did a little closet recon and found my red Carlyle.   Perfect for a Friday!





MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still divin'!!   I haven't bought a new bag in almost a month now...whew!!    Here's my Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.



What beauties! I love them all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion, Tatum Tote. The leather on this bag is amazing.
> View attachment 3420029
> 
> View attachment 3420030
> 
> View attachment 3420031


Such a great bag!   I need to dig mine out of the closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What beauties! I love them all!


Thanks girl!!   The MFF Carlyles almost spoiled that bag for me, but she's still a winner.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  the leather on your Tatum does look amazing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion, Tatum Tote. The leather on this bag is amazing.
> View attachment 3420029
> 
> View attachment 3420030
> 
> View attachment 3420031


That is a nice bag and such a pretty wallet...goes very nicely together.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's closet dive: MK Sutton in Dark Khaki


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great bag!   I need to dig mine out of the closet.



You should! I loved this bag in teal, but I missed out on that one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks girl!!   The MFF Carlyles almost spoiled that bag for me, but she's still a winner.



Your red Carlyle is a favorite of mine. I drool every time you post.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  the leather on your Tatum does look amazing.



Thanks LJ! This is definitely one of my favorite bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> That is a nice bag and such a pretty wallet...goes very nicely together.



Thanks why do you! It always makes me happy when I carry this bag. This is a favorite of mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's closet dive: MK Sutton in Dark Khaki
> View attachment 3421127


Great looking bag!   Love that khaki.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking bag!   Love that khaki.



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Selma on this rainy hump day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma on this rainy hump day.
> View attachment 3422347


So classy!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma on this rainy hump day.
> View attachment 3422347


Very pretty, looks great!


----------



## momjules

Selma is gorgeous !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So classy!



There's just something about a navy bag that speaks to me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty, looks great!





momjules said:


> Selma is gorgeous !



Thanks y'all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Madison Pinnacle Drawstring bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Madison Pinnacle Drawstring bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out for a day of shopping with my SIL and this will be my shopping buddy. 

Coach small Crosby.  Another past  Dillards clearance find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of shopping with my SIL and this will be my shopping buddy.
> 
> Coach small Crosby.  Another past  Dillards clearance find.
> View attachment 3425505


So pretty!   The Crosby is another favorite of mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!   The Crosby is another favorite of mine.



Mine too. It was so easy to carry for a day of shopping.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. Time to get groceries.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Time to get groceries.
> View attachment 3426628


Great summer color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great summer color!


My favorite color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. Fossil Colorblock Emerson in Shell


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Fossil Colorblock Emerson in Shell
> View attachment 3428565



Very pretty!


----------



## momjules

Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Fossil Colorblock Emerson in Shell
> View attachment 3428565


Very nice bag and the colors are pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!





momjules said:


> Love it!





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag and the colors are pretty.



Thanks y'all!  I really like this bag style a lot and the leather is so yummy. Fossil is my new obsession, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ladies! Very pretty bags have been coming out of those closets!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion has me feeling a little electric blue. This is MK Cindy. 

It's very cloudy here this morning so my picture is coming out grainy.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion has me feeling a little electric blue. This is MK Cindy.
> 
> It's very cloudy here this morning so my picture is coming out grainy.
> View attachment 3429728


A very pretty bag and pom. Pretty color for both.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag and pom. Pretty color for both.



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion has me feeling a little electric blue. This is MK Cindy.
> 
> It's very cloudy here this morning so my picture is coming out grainy.
> View attachment 3429728


Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm on a black bag roll this week.   Coach Tatum...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Giving Molly a little bit of love today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on a black bag roll this week.   Coach Tatum...



Twins on the bag in the fob This is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Giving Molly a little bit of love today.
> View attachment 3436207


So cute.   Love the fob, too.


----------



## handbags4me

I've been in such a Dooney mood this Summer, thought I'd share some that have come out of the archives this week.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alto Roma in Natural (yesterday)




Alto Elena in Saddle w/LV charm (today)


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I've been in such a Dooney mood this Summer, thought I'd share some that have come out of the archives this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436852
> 
> Alto Roma in Natural (yesterday)
> View attachment 3436855
> 
> View attachment 3436857
> 
> Alto Elena in Saddle w/LV charm (today)


Two beauties!!   Twins on the Roma!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> I've been in such a Dooney mood this Summer, thought I'd share some that have come out of the archives this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436852
> 
> Alto Roma in Natural (yesterday)
> View attachment 3436855
> 
> View attachment 3436857
> 
> Alto Elena in Saddle w/LV charm (today)


Beautiful handbags.  Glad you are getting to enjoy them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Continuing with giving love to Molly. This one is the heritage stripe khaki/black cherry.


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> I've been in such a Dooney mood this Summer, thought I'd share some that have come out of the archives this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436852
> 
> Alto Roma in Natural (yesterday)
> View attachment 3436855
> 
> View attachment 3436857
> 
> Alto Elena in Saddle w/LV charm (today)



Gorgeous ALTO bags!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Continuing with giving love to Molly. This one is the heritage stripe khaki/black cherry.
> View attachment 3437188



Love this one! Love the black cherry with the brown siggy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Continuing with giving love to Molly. This one is the heritage stripe khaki/black cherry.
> View attachment 3437188


Girl, you are on a roll with those cute Mollys!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love this one! Love the black cherry with the brown siggy!





MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are on a roll with those cute Mollys!



Thanks y'all! I managed to snag a few different ones before they all disappeared. Molly and Candace are a couple of my favorites from the legacy line.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I got lazy over the weekend and stayed in electric blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  you can't go wrong with the blues,  handbags, that is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got lazy over the weekend and stayed in electric blue.
> View attachment 3440313





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3440314
> 
> View attachment 3440315



Two beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tuesday's companion


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3442883
> 
> View attachment 3442884


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday's companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442870





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3442883
> 
> View attachment 3442884


Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3442883
> 
> View attachment 3442884



Pretty...such a great color for summer!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday's companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442870



Perfect bag for any day! Love the fob!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3442883
> 
> View attachment 3442884


Ooooo, nice color. So happy!


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3442883
> 
> View attachment 3442884


Love all of your Coach and MK beauties!  This color is gorgeous.


----------



## handbags4me

Moved houses twice in the last 2 years so many of my purses have been packed or in storage.  It's fun unearthing these treasures as i slowly get settled FINALLY!  This one is all loaded up and ready to go to work tomorrow.  I forgot how much I loved this leather - one of the first Dillen bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Moved houses twice in the last 2 years so many of my purses have been packed or in storage.  It's fun unearthing these treasures as i slowly get settled FINALLY!  This one is all loaded up and ready to go to work tomorrow.  I forgot how much I loved this leather - one of the first Dillen bags.


Wow, two moves in 2 years!!   I'm glad you have your treasures accessible again.   I love that Convertible Satchel; I used to have that one in ivory with saddle trim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbags4me said:


> Moved houses twice in the last 2 years so many of my purses have been packed or in storage.  It's fun unearthing these treasures as i slowly get settled FINALLY!  This one is all loaded up and ready to go to work tomorrow.  I forgot how much I loved this leather - one of the first Dillen bags.


Love this one! Very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.



Oh my gosh!! You know that stuff is my weak spot! Love it all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.


*Mia:*  I love the pecan color and your matching accessories look so elegant.


----------



## momjules

That color of Brahmin is out of this world! Still haven't gotten the Ady wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh my gosh!! You know that stuff is my weak spot! Love it all!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love the pecan color and your matching accessories look so elegant.





momjules said:


> That color of Brahmin is out of this world! Still haven't gotten the Ady wallet


Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.



Gorgeous set MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.



Gorgeous set GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive (well, actually yesterday but I'm still carrying her today ) is from the Brighton shelf.   The Barbados zip top hobo in croco, and folio wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive (well, actually yesterday but I'm still carrying her today ) is from the Brighton shelf.   The Barbados zip top hobo in croco, and folio wallet.



Love it! The embossing looks so rich! And look at the strap, how pretty and unique! Gorgeous choice!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm diving for the weekend's purse (something that will fit the cool wet weather we are having)...But haven't surfaced yet. Hopefully I won't drown in a sea of purses. Better hurry up, it's almost time for lunch!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally came out for air and grabbed this beauty. Will go nicely with the jeans, black top and cranberry quilted jacket I'm wearing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally came out for air and grabbed this beauty. Will go nicely with the jeans, black top and cranberry quilted jacket I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469312


Good choice, MB.   Sounds perfect for your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Good choice, MB.   Sounds perfect for your outfit!



Thanks GF! 
I really love this tote. Love how comfy it is to carry and love the print.


----------



## Kindness3

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been shuffling things around in the ole' closet and found a few beauties to carry this week.   First up, my Brahmin Westbrook flap saddlebag, Ady wallet and sunglasses case in pecan.


Absolutely stunning bags


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive (well, actually yesterday but I'm still carrying her today ) is from the Brighton shelf.   The Barbados zip top hobo in croco, and folio wallet.



Oooo, that is one cool bag! I like the strap too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Finally came out for air and grabbed this beauty. Will go nicely with the jeans, black top and cranberry quilted jacket I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469312



Good choice GF! Lots of nice colors in that one.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive (well, actually yesterday but I'm still carrying her today ) is from the Brighton shelf.   The Barbados zip top hobo in croco, and folio wallet.



Another great bag from you!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Good choice GF! Lots of nice colors in that one.


Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's dive found Coach Isabelle in a fall color, so she's decked out for Halloween.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive found Coach Isabelle in a fall color, so she's decked out for Halloween.



Isabelle is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Isabelle is gorgeous!


Thanks KC!   When I was digging in the closet I found my two Montecatini hobos, so I will be wearing them soon.  Do you still have your green one?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks KC!   When I was digging in the closet I found my two Montecatini hobos, so I will be wearing them soon.  Do you still have your green one?



Wow, you remembered I have a green one. Omgosh,  to be honest,  I forgot , so....thanks for the reminder!  I need to get her out!
Yes, get Thelma and Louise in the rotation.  They were two perfect purchases!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's dive found Coach Isabelle in a fall color, so she's decked out for Halloween.



Super gorgeous bag!!  and LOVE the Halloween charm....


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Super gorgeous bag!!  and LOVE the Halloween charm....


Thanks, TT.    Both are "oldies but goodies."


----------



## southernbelle82

Re-discovered this cutie last night, the small Lexington in hot pink.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Re-discovered this cutie last night, the small Lexington in hot pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495699


Very nice! Perfect color for this Awareness Month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oldie but goodie!   Alto Giovanna.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie!   Alto Giovanna.



Oldie but goodie is right! Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie!   Alto Giovanna.



Oh sigh....gorgeous.  I remember when you got her .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie!   Alto Giovanna.


Stunning.  One of my favorite Alto styles.


----------



## aprimo

The Dooney show on QVC today was tempting me, but I'm trying to cut back on spending right now, so I took a dive into my closet. I had put away the terracotta Aubrey bag shortly after I got it because the shoulder strap was too long, even after I adjusted the buckle to the shortest setting. The bag would bounce against my hip and cause the strap to slip off my shoulder. So today I got it out, removed the shoulder strap and replaced it with the shortened shoulder strap from one of my Brenna bags. The straps are the same width and color, and the hardware is the same--the only difference is the Aubrey strap has contrast stitching and the Brenna strap has no stitching. IMO, you really don't notice the difference. I think this change is going to make me love my Aubrey bag again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aprimo said:


> The Dooney show on QVC today was tempting me, but I'm trying to cut back on spending right now, so I took a dive into my closet. I had put away the terracotta Aubrey bag shortly after I got it because the shoulder strap was too long, even after I adjusted the buckle to the shortest setting. The bag would bounce against my hip and cause the strap to slip off my shoulder. So today I got it out, removed the shoulder strap and replaced it with the shortened shoulder strap from one of my Brenna bags. The straps are the same width and color, and the hardware is the same--the only difference is the Aubrey strap has contrast stitching and the Brenna strap has no stitching. IMO, you really don't notice the difference. I think this change is going to make me love my Aubrey bag again.


Great idea.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> The Dooney show on QVC today was tempting me, but I'm trying to cut back on spending right now, so I took a dive into my closet. I had put away the terracotta Aubrey bag shortly after I got it because the shoulder strap was too long, even after I adjusted the buckle to the shortest setting. The bag would bounce against my hip and cause the strap to slip off my shoulder. So today I got it out, removed the shoulder strap and replaced it with the shortened shoulder strap from one of my Brenna bags. The straps are the same width and color, and the hardware is the same--the only difference is the Aubrey strap has contrast stitching and the Brenna strap has no stitching. IMO, you really don't notice the difference. I think this change is going to make me love my Aubrey bag again.



That's awesome A! I'm glad you got it to work for you so you can enjoy your bag finally.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new-to-me patent North/South Lee tote in black.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3655813
> 
> My new-to-me patent North/South Lee tote in black.


Sharp looking bag.   Enjoy carrying it.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @lavenderjunkie!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today Miss Gracie in Ink is joining me on the morning commute.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Gracie in Ink is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3656266


Love those Brahmin handbags.  And the Ink is such a stunning color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3655813
> 
> My new-to-me patent North/South Lee tote in black.



Beautiful tote! Black patent leather is so stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Gracie in Ink is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3656266



Beautiful! [emoji170]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Gracie in Ink is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3656266


Hi NAC!
She's beautiful!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @Twoboyz!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> She's beautiful!



Hi RN! Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! [emoji170]


Thanks TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love those Brahmin handbags.  And the Ink is such a stunning color.



Me too! I agree, it's such a rich color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion as I go to knit group.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion as I go to knit group.
> View attachment 3661076
> 
> View attachment 3661077


Sounds like you have a fun day planned!  Your bag is a beautiful companion!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today my Fossil backpack will be joining me for a trip to the coast. Lightweight and hands free. Perfect for today's outing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today my Fossil backpack will be joining me for a trip to the coast. Lightweight and hands free. Perfect for today's outing.
> View attachment 3662380


Love the color! 
Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Love the color!
> Have a safe and fun trip!



Thanks RN! We had a wonderful time the backpack was perfect


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Sounds like you have a fun day planned!  Your bag is a beautiful companion!



Thanks!  Knit group is always a blast !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Electric Blue Cindy on the morning commute. Happy Monday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue Cindy on the morning commute. Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3662821


 Mornin' NAC!
Now this is the kind of Blue Monday I love!  Cindy is beautiful and the fur ball is perfect!
Have a great Monday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue Cindy on the morning commute. Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3662821


Love that color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still closet diving. Today's companion is my Coach Soft Barlow in black.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion as I go to knit group.
> View attachment 3661076
> 
> View attachment 3661077



Beautiful! I love the color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still closet diving. Today's companion is my Coach Soft Barlow in black.
> View attachment 3663953



I've always loved this bag. Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today my Fossil backpack will be joining me for a trip to the coast. Lightweight and hands free. Perfect for today's outing.
> View attachment 3662380





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue Cindy on the morning commute. Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3662821



Wow! How about these two colors together?! Happy! [emoji1]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still closet diving. Today's companion is my Coach Soft Barlow in black.
> View attachment 3663953


Just how big is your closet?  I remember all your new handbag posts, so I can imagine how big it is! And I'm thinking you'll be divin' for a lot more treasures! I can't wait!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Just how big is your closet?  I remember all your new handbag posts, so I can imagine how big it is! And I'm thinking you'll be divin' for a lot more treasures! I can't wait!



Lol! My goal is to closet dive much more than buying new bags. Lately I'm more in to spending the money on yarn.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did some DEEP closet diving for today's companion. I love this bag and wish I'd remember to carry her more often.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did some DEEP closet diving for today's companion. I love this bag and wish I'd remember to carry her more often.
> View attachment 3666369


Happy Friday-EVE NAC!
I love when a bag "resurfaces" and I remember how much I love carrying her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE NAC!
> I love when a bag "resurfaces" and I remember how much I love carrying her!



Me too! One good thing about shopping my closet lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Recently I have rediscovered my first Florentine...  the medium hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still closet diving. Today's companion is my Coach Soft Barlow in black.
> View attachment 3663953


   Love!   



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did some DEEP closet diving for today's companion. I love this bag and wish I'd remember to carry her more often.
> View attachment 3666369


  She's still a beauty, Nac!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Recently I have rediscovered my first Florentine...  the medium hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3668507


She's still a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Recently I have rediscovered my first Florentine...  the medium hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3668507


Lovely.  I didn't realize the original med. hobo in flo came with a long strap.   The only ones I've seen have been very short shoulder.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely.  I didn't realize the original med. hobo in flo came with a long strap.   The only ones I've seen have been very short shoulder.


It didn't come with a long strap; I took it to a saddle shop and had it fixed to suit me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> It didn't come with a long strap; I took it to a saddle shop and had it fixed to suit me.


That explains it.  Good solution to make the handbag better fit your needs.  At least now I know my mental catalogue of Dooney is still working.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Recently I have rediscovered my first Florentine...  the medium hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3668507



Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had a long weekend and was lazy and stayed in my denim tote the whole time. 



Yesterday and today I'm carrying my medium Cognac Candace. This was a lucky TJMAXX find


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had a long weekend and was lazy and stayed in my denim tote the whole time.
> View attachment 3672022
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today I'm carrying my medium Cognac Candace. This was a lucky TJMAXX find
> View attachment 3672023


Happy Hump Day NAC!
I've been  carrying my red zip zip since Saturday. I'll probably switch back to my zebra Juliette when I go to SF this weekend.

You really did get lucky at TJMaxx! Ms Candace is a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My recent PCE purchase was a new doo-dad for my black Borough.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Morning y'all! I spent the weekend in my pebbled Willa but changed to this MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage for today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My recent PCE purchase was a new doo-dad for my black Borough.



Perfect! Twins on the Borough!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning y'all! I spent the weekend in my pebbled Willa but changed to this MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage for today.
> View attachment 3678452



Still one of my favorites. I have it in back....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Seriously NAC? I don't believe I have ever seen a Coach bag in TJMaxx. Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Getting back into the "Closet Diving" swing!   This week's dive is my classic Speedy 30.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting back into the "Closet Diving" swing!   This week's dive is my classic Speedy 30.



I love Speedy bags! This is a great dive! Enjoy her until you get your base shaper for your new "lvoe"!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Speedy bags! This is a great dive! Enjoy her until you get your base shaper for your new "lvoe"!


Thanks, girl.   I forget how much I like the Speedy until I drag it out again.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Seriously NAC? I don't believe I have ever seen a Coach bag in TJMaxx. Beautiful!



I used to find them at Marshalls.  Haven't in a while and the Dooneys dried up within the last year.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I used to find them at Marshalls.  Haven't in a while and the Dooneys dried up within the last year.



Apparently there are a lot of Dooney's showing up in Ohio and Texas based on the posts I see in FB.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Apparently there are a lot of Dooney's showing up in Ohio and Texas based on the posts I see in FB.


I am in PA and used to see them anytime I went in to Marshall's but now it is all Kate Spade and MK. Once there was a Botegga in there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sabrina today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina today!


I love Sabrina.  And your wallet choice is great.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina today!



That's a beautiful color! Is it patina or new?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love Sabrina.  And your wallet choice is great.


Thanks LJ.   Is it sad that I don't enjoy her nearly as much since Dooney "cloned" her in saffiano for Macy's?


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> That's a beautiful color! Is it patina or new?


Thanks MJ.   It's not new, but it's the same color as when I bought it.   That's the Alto saddle color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Seriously NAC? I don't believe I have ever seen a Coach bag in TJMaxx. Beautiful!



Yes, seriously! It was a couple of years ago.  I haven't seen many coach bags since then though. I was at the right place at the right time. And that hardly ever happens to me lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> I used to find them at Marshalls.  Haven't in a while and the Dooneys dried up within the last year.



I agree. It's been awhile since I've seen a Dooney at marshalls or tjmaxx.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion
> View attachment 3684782


Pretty in pink.   Think I'll find a pink handbag for tomorrow.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Yesterday's companion- I'm catching up lol 



And today's companion


----------



## momjules

Love the coach bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday's companion- I'm catching up lol
> View attachment 3688152
> 
> 
> And today's companion
> View attachment 3688153
> 
> View attachment 3688154


NAC:  I love your handbags and the fact that you change handbags every day is wonderful... and inspiring.  I used to change handbags every day,  but I admit,  now I've been slacking off a bit.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  I love your handbags and the fact that you change handbags every day is wonderful... and inspiring.  I used to change handbags every day,  but I admit,  now I've been slacking off a bit.



Have the bone or sea foam ostrich satchels seen any action yet LJ? I am thinking I may have to kidnap them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Have the bone or sea foam ostrich satchels seen any action yet LJ? I am thinking I may have to kidnap them.


*YD:*  not yet.   I'm planning to swap out my handbags next week so they will be accessible for the spring/summer season.
I'm running behind schedule.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion and I'm so ready for it to be the weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion and I'm so ready for it to be the weekend!
> View attachment 3689214
> 
> View attachment 3689215


HAPPY FRIDAY NAC!
I love the way you're ending the week! Beautiful!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  not yet.   I'm planning to swap out my handbags next week so they will be accessible for the spring/summer season.
> I'm running behind schedule.


I am serious about kidnapping....or should I say bagnapping. Let me know when you will not be home.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I am serious about kidnapping....or should I say bagnapping. Let me know when you will not be home.


Or we can work a trade for a custom collection of bag tags. Hey, a girl has got to try every angle.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I am serious about kidnapping....or should I say bagnapping. Let me know when you will not be home.


  Guess I better get a guard dog or a bag guard or a bag dog???


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Guess I better get a guard dog or a bag guard or a bag dog???



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You could name them Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion 



Yesterday's companion


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion
> View attachment 3700300
> 
> 
> Yesterday's companion
> View attachment 3700301


NAC:  I have the same light blue MK satchel.... just unearthed it this weekend.   Time to load her up.


----------



## MKB0925

I am using Kate Spade Shelby tote. Nice pebbly leather and I am a sucker for outside pockets. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did some deep closet diving for today's companion. Perfect color for the spring.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did some deep closet diving for today's companion. Perfect color for the spring.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3703420
> 
> View attachment 3703421


*NAC*:  beautiful color.  Makes me smile.  Have a great day.

I'm using a camel color handbag today, and while I like the handbag (Brahmin, pebble leather small Lincoln satchel),  the color doesn't do anything for me.   I selected this handbag today because I needed something understated for a meeting and big enough for a file folder.  The small Lincoln is very functional,  but I miss a happy color in my handbag.  (Didn't mean to hijack your post).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My hot pink Dooney pebble zip zip is loaded up for tomorrow.   I'm really trying to use a variety of handbags that I already
own.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sorry no pics,  but today's bag of the day is the light pink ostrich zip zip satchel.
It will be the best part of my jeans and pink T shirt outfit.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

After 2 days of enjoying my Brahmin Stonewash Vineyard Vivian satchel (white croco embossing with navy lizard stripes),  I've changed into my bright yellow pebble Dooney zip zip satchel.


----------



## Samijaya

Hello, I'm new here and this forum is so confusing. Anyway, I don't know where to post, but I'm looking for Dooney Tessuta. Thank you for all the help


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Samijaya said:


> Hello, I'm new here and this forum is so confusing. Anyway, I don't know where to post, but I'm looking for Dooney Tessuta. Thank you for all the help


You could try calling one of the Dooney outlets and ask them to see if there are any available in any of the outlets.  They can check on their computer system.  (Don't call over the weekend or on a holiday when they are busy).   I don't think you will find a Tessuta at the outlets,  they sold them out a few years ago and the ones left at the end were  less than pristine.
My suggestion would be ebay.   But be sure to examine the quality and ask lots of questions.   The Tessuta was a true woven style and that is more likely to show wear than a handbag constructed out of large pieces of leather.
BTW,  I just saw an old video on youtube with a multicolor Tessuta and fell in love with it.  Funny how I had no interest in the multicolor when I saw it in the stores a few years ago.   Now I appreciate it.


----------



## Samijaya

lavenderjunkie said:


> You could try calling one of the Dooney outlets and ask them to see if there are any available in any of the outlets.  They can check on their computer system.  (Don't call over the weekend or on a holiday when they are busy).   I don't think you will find a Tessuta at the outlets,  they sold them out a few years ago and the ones left at the end were  less than pristine.
> My suggestion would be ebay.   But be sure to examine the quality and ask lots of questions.   The Tessuta was a true woven style and that is more likely to show wear than a handbag constructed out of large pieces of leather.
> BTW,  I just saw an old video on youtube with a multicolor Tessuta and fell in love with it.  Funny how I had no interest in the multicolor when I saw it in the stores a few years ago.   Now I appreciate it.


 Thank you so much for your help. I'm looking for two tones color tessuta. It's so beautiful. I can't find it anywhere including eBay. I just want to see if I have any luck in this forum. I appreciate your suggestions !


----------



## MKB0925

Coach Medium City Tote in Toffee. She was buried in the back of my closet..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion is my Black/Gold small Phoebe. I love how pebbled the leather is on this bag. 
Here she is resting comfortably under my desk at work.


----------



## barbinashland

Beautiful color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion is my Black/Gold small Phoebe. I love how pebbled the leather is on this bag.
> Here she is resting comfortably under my desk at work.
> View attachment 3766289
> 
> View attachment 3766290


*Nac:*  I always enjoy your handbag of the day.  The leather on this one looks lovely.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Nac:*  I always enjoy your handbag of the day.  The leather on this one looks lovely.



Thanks LJ!  This is one of my very favorite bags because of the pebbled leather.  And it still smells fabulous even though I've had her for several years now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute. 

MK Sutton in Dark Khaki. This was a tjmaxx find a few years ago.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute.
> 
> MK Sutton in Dark Khaki. This was a tjmaxx find a few years ago.
> View attachment 3768212


NAC:  it's great to have you back.   I love the virtual tour of your collection as you share your handbag of the day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  it's great to have you back.   I love the virtual tour of your collection as you share your handbag of the day.


Awww, thank you!  It's good to be back and I am enjoying catching up with all the posts and looking at everyone's beautiful bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More closet diving for today's companion. 

Coach Molly in Tourmaline.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NAC:  love that color.   Reminds me of the Dooney calypso,  which is new this season.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  love that color.   Reminds me of the Dooney calypso,  which is new this season.


Me too!  It's a hard color to capture in a picture.  It's actually got a bit more green than the picture shows.  Also, sorry for the fuzzy pictures.  I need to figure out how to fix that.  I take pics with my phone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion is the large MK Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NAC:  is the dark dune a grey shade or a brown based taupe?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  is the dark dune a grey shade or a brown based taupe?



Hi LJ! To me it is a brown based taupe. It's warmer than grey.


----------



## Scully Piper

I went closet diving for this baby today [emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. Such a fun color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 3775824


Morning NAC.  Love the color of your handbag of the day.  Is that a pebbled or saffiano leather?  It's an amazing color.  Do you remember the name?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Morning NAC.  Love the color of your handbag of the day.  Is that a pebbled or saffiano leather?  It's an amazing color.  Do you remember the name?



Hi LJ! This is the MK Selma in Fuschia and it's saffiano leather. This color just makes me smile


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scully Piper said:


> I went closet diving for this baby today [emoji1]
> View attachment 3773755



What a cute and fun bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi LJ! This is the MK Selma in Fuschia and it's saffiano leather. This color just makes me smile


It makes me smile too.   In the photo it reminds me of the Florentine violet shade..... truly drool worthy.


----------



## Scully Piper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a cute and fun bag!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion
> 
> View attachment 3781277


Bag twins:   I have that same light blue Riley.  It's a beautiful color and I love the style/function of the handbag.   Enjoy wearing yours today.  I'll have to give mine some wrist time again soon.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bag twins:   I have that same light blue Riley.  It's a beautiful color and I love the style/function of the handbag.   Enjoy wearing yours today.  I'll have to give mine some wrist time again soon.



Yay for twins!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I went deep In my closet for today's companion. 

Coach Ocelot Kimberley. 

It's been crazy again lately so no time to visit but had a moment to share this morning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went deep In my closet for today's companion.
> 
> Coach Ocelot Kimberley.
> 
> It's been crazy again lately so no time to visit but had a moment to share this morning.
> View attachment 3797811
> 
> View attachment 3797813


*NAC*:  love the pattern.  Very striking.


----------



## dgphoto

I'm diving deep tomorrow with this oldie but goodie! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3835318


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the red trim and red/white tassels.


----------

